# [Various] E3 2015 Press conferences (live now: SquareEnix / Nintendo)



## Assirra

Wait, Ocolus press conference? Did this came out of nowhere or am i just blind?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

This Oculus Press Conference is so early...! Just In case anyone is looking for a link, the Official Oculus Twitch.TV channel can be found HERE. I assume they are going to be streaming the conference live to Twitch anyways.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Wait, Ocolus press conference? Did this came out of nowhere or am i just blind?


Well the date for the oculus conference has been known for a while.

However due to Oculus and bethesda E3 is starting a bit early compared to the normal lineup.


----------



## iARDAs

I love you man. Subbed to this thread.

Edit : Imaginary +rep and an imaginary back rub


----------



## Alatar

Oculus stream is up with some music and sound checks. 15 mins until the event starts.

Also apparently the people on site are posting some pics with nice info: https://twitter.com/tipatat/status/609019250913628160

So they've shipped around 180K development kits in total.


----------



## Swolern

Oh yeah!! Show me something good Oculus!!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Oh yeah!! Show me something good Oculus!!


Not sure If I will watch it. I am guessing they will talk about the tech more than games itself...

I hope they will tell us the final spec, price and exact release date with confirmed AAA titles.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Not sure If I will watch it. I am guessing they will talk about the tech more than games itself...
> 
> I hope they will tell us the final spec, price and exact release date with confirmed AAA titles.


Specs have mostly been revealed already so I'd expected quite a bit of focus on the software and content side of things. Oculus knows that they need a solid launch lineup.

Also 5 mins to go.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Specs have mostly been revealed already so I'd expected quite a bit of focus on the software and content side of things. Oculus knows that they need a solid launch lineup.
> 
> Also 5 mins to go.


Yep, the software will determine if the tech will be a success or not. I just hope in the end this does not get demolished like Nvidia Vision.

Nothing to do so I will watch it for the next few mins and see if the conference will get my attention.


----------



## Alatar

Starting now


----------



## Swolern

Sup Iardas.

Up to 38,000 people watching live on twitch now, good numbers. There are late though. Anyone getting any video?

Edit;Got it!!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Sup Iardas.
> 
> Up to 38,000 people watching live on twitch now, good numbers. There are late though. Anyone getting any video?


Sup bro.

I am getting the video now. Just started


----------



## Alatar

This is pretty meh.

The problem is that I doubt that many people who don't know what VR is are watching this. This sales pitch should be in TV ads or something. For the enthusiast crowd watching this live stream I think they should just go full technical etc.


----------



## iARDAs

I like the final look. Also I never knew it came with own headphones which is cool. I wonder if those can be removed and we will have the ability to use our own headphones?

Did DK1 and DK2 have headphones? How was the audio quality?


----------



## iARDAs

Glad it is wireless. Sony's Morpheus will end up being wired it seems.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I like the final look. Also I never knew it came with own headphones which is cool. I wonder if those can be removed and we will have the ability to use our own headphones?
> 
> Did DK1 and DK2 have headphones? How was the audio quality?


The Cv1 will be the first version with built in headphones. They are said to be very high quality headphones with positional audio for even more immersion.


----------



## Alatar

The store (or something similar) UI that quickly flashed in the intro video was pretty cool. Other than that not much new yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I like the final look. Also I never knew it came with own headphones which is cool. I wonder if those can be removed and we will have the ability to use our own headphones?
> 
> Did DK1 and DK2 have headphones? How was the audio quality?


No neither of them had headphones. And I don't if anything has changed but back when the original "headphones included" announcement was made they did say that they can be removed.


----------



## Alvarado

Yay t-rex!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The Cv1 will be the first version with built in headphones. They are said to be very high quality headphones with positional audio for even more immersion.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The store (or something similar) UI that quickly flashed in the intro video was pretty cool. Other than that not much new yet.
> No neither of them had headphones. And I don't if anything has changed but back when the original "headphones included" announcement was made they did say that they can be removed.


Yeah they are saying it now that they are removable. Good because many might prefer high audio headphones. Still I will surely give the built in headphones a shot.


----------



## Alatar

I find it really weird that the crowd reaction is completely nonexistent.

I mean year they're bloggers and "journalists" so they're looking at their iphone/mac 95% of the time but they could at least clap lol.


----------



## Swolern

We need Input!?!


----------



## Alvarado

Ugh that controller is just gonna rise the price.


----------



## Swolern

Xbox controller???? Fail!!!!!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I find it really weird that the crowd reaction is completely nonexistent.
> 
> I mean year they're bloggers and "journalists" so they're looking at their iphone/mac 95% of the time but they could at least clap lol.


Haha yeah I noticed that too and here we go with the first clap as I typed this.

I expected a major clapping when the guy showed the Oculus to the viewers first time.

So Phil Spencer announcing partnership between MS and Oculus. Interesting.


----------



## Chaython

oculus just announced they're forcing an xbox one controller on you when you buy an oculus


----------



## TopicClocker

The Oculus Rift looks so awesome!


----------



## iARDAs

Native Windows 10 support for Oculus.


----------



## Alvarado

I'm just gonna toss it out the window and use either the ps4 controller or try valve's gamepad.


----------



## Threx

Microsoft partnering up with Oculus to include a wireless Xbox controller with it? Sounded nice at first...

...until I realized the ramifications this could have.

*coughparitycough*


----------



## Alatar

that xbox controller announcement can't possibly be their input solution









Also phil spencer seems busy during this E3. At least 3 press conferences lmao


----------



## Swolern

Did he say Halo will be playable in the Rift?


----------



## Alatar

So much fail going on right now...


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Did he say Halo will be playable in the Rift?


played on the xbox 1.


----------



## samin62

well xbox streaming looked stupid


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Did he say Halo will be playable in the Rift?


Not sure. But that video they showed was strange. I wonder if that is what they mean with Oculus support


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Did he say Halo will be playable in the Rift?


I think he meant that stupid xbox 1 streaming thing will be ported to the oculus so it'll look like what you saw there with the woman playing forza.

So you'll be in a virtual room playing xbox games.

meaning that everyone should laugh and consider that partnership a fail.


----------



## iARDAs

That Xbox One usage of Oculus was one of the most pathetic things I ever saw in my life.


----------



## Alvarado

Yay eve valkyrie.


----------



## Chaython

all these developers saying "realer than life experience" with their whole 2fps and ps2 graphics


----------



## iARDAs

The FPS and stuttering for these 2 games were below PC standards. I wonder if this is due to the stream.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> all these developers saying "realer than life experience" with their whole 2fps and ps2 graphics


Maybe the real world is actually like that and what we are in now is an illusion! (starts matrix theme)

And yea the low fps is horrible in these videos.


----------



## iARDAs

Edge of Nowhere seems Alright. Good that it is a VR exclusive game.

Also one of my questions is answered. Oculus and VR will be compatible with 3rd person action games.


----------



## Alatar

Oculus is doing great PR for Valve at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> The FPS and stuttering for these 2 games were below PC standards. I wonder if this is due to the stream.


Probably due to the stream. That same eve valkyrie trailer for example is completely fine fps wise viewed from youtube etc.


----------



## TopicClocker

Oh man E3 is going to be amazing!


----------



## Assirra

Is it RTS or is it real life?
What?


----------



## Chaython

I saw the host role his eyes when he said "is it rts or real life" for airmech or whatever


----------



## Alatar




----------



## iARDAs

Oculus Home seems a cool idea.

So If a game is Rift compatible it will automatically be added to Oculus Home. Cool.


----------



## Alvarado

Home looks something out of the xbox live store.


----------



## Swolern

Nate is cool.

But the Vive with its Lighthouse is looking better to me right now.


----------



## GMcDougal

Are they releasing a rift without the controller and the built in headphones? I don't want to pay extra for all that crap, I just want the rift.


----------



## Alatar

Yeah the thing with home looking cool is that you can be 100% sure that Valve is going to make the Vive work with steam big picture and then you basically have VR steam and there's nothing Oculus can do to beat that.


----------



## Alvarado

price dammit! price!


----------



## Assirra

What is up with all this xbox controller nonsense?


----------



## iARDAs

Oculus Touch... VR controller.


----------



## Swolern

Oculus touch!!!

NOW WE ARE TALKING!!!


----------



## Assirra

Yey, more controller that make you destroy stuff in your near environment.
Especially great when you can't see what you are actually doing.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Yey, more controller that make you destroy stuff in your near environment.
> Especially great when you can't see what you are actually doing.


Its got a strap, at best you'll smack some dude next to you.


----------



## axiumone




----------



## Alatar

Palmer is at least enthusiastic enough.

That said I'm not really sure that the hand controllers are ever going to be used for anything good if they're not bundled with every single oculus rift.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*


The ending slide had a dude with a strap on it.


----------



## zealord

I genuinely dislike Virtual Reality Headset gaming and I wish that these weren't a thing.

I am 99% positive I can't game for more than 30 minutes on one of these without getting a headache.


----------



## Alvarado

Kinda boring overall.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Its got a strap, at best you'll smack some dude next to you.


They said the same thing about the Wiimote. Thousands of innocent TV's have died as a result of this gross complacency.

Think of the panels.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Its got a strap, at best you'll smack some dude next to you.


Let me clarify.
You are in immersed into a game and with the VR headset you no longer have the "real world" anywhere.
The game asks you to do stuff and before you realize you kicked over something on your desk/the living room.

Now i understand the whole idea around it, but imo covering your face and then having you wave your arms around is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Chaython

I'm outside now, were is my food and beverages. What a lie of a stream!


----------



## Dmitriy

How is including xbox controller(which is already available to windows gamers) qualifies as partnership with microsoft?


----------



## DFroN

Show off those awesome looking Oculus Touch controllers... bundle the Rift with an Xbox controller instead.


----------



## iARDAs

I guess it is over. Not an amazing conference but that's mainly because we can not experience what they are talking about through our monitors.

I hope the VR community does not get diveded between Rift and Vive. And I hope if a game works for one, it works for the other one too. Insomniac is doing an exclusive game for the Rift, it would such if another company makes an exclusive game for Vive.

I hope by exclusivity they mean VR and not 2D.


----------



## Alatar

If that was really it for oculus' conference then it has to be one of the worst product reveals that I've ever seen. Only the xbox one conference was worse.

Nothing was actually said here....


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Please... Please... PLEASE let the hand controller make it BIG TIME. Those were honestly the coolest things of the entire show. There are so many possibilites of things that could be done with those! I mean, dual joysticks to fly a spaceship, holding and firing all types of weapons, picking up objects, throwing things, everything! As far as I'm concerned controllers be damned Oculus Touch is the future!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Let me clarify.
> You are in immersed into a game and with the VR headset you no longer have the "real world" anywhere.
> The game asks you to do stuff and before you realize you kicked over something on your desk/the living room.
> 
> Now i understand the whole idea around it, but imo covering your face and then having you wave your arms around is a recipe for disaster.


Not saying the strap is the perfect solution but its something.







Just give me the rift without the headphones,controller crap.


----------



## Chaython

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DFroN*
> 
> Show off those awesome looking Oculus Touch controllers... bundle the Rift with an Xbox controller instead.


"awesome looking" lol


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Not saying the strap is the perfect solution but its something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just give me the rift without the headphones,controller crap.


I agree, i got my own stuff, just give me that bloody helmet/mask. I am just sad they spend money/time on this that should have gone into improving the main thing.


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> "awesome looking" lol


lol


----------



## Astral Fly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> If that was really it for oculus' conference then it has to be one of the worst product reveals that I've ever seen. Only the xbox one conference was worse.
> 
> Nothing was actually said here....


For anyone who have been following the Rift for the past years, seeing the consumer device in all its glory for the first time, as well as input should be pretty huge.


----------



## djriful

I've played with Oculus VR with couple of games, they are fine but they really need HIGH display 120HZ to remove the motion sickness feeling. Which is why Oculus requires some high end GPUs to render both screens at high fps hz.

The low fps 30-40 with 60hz display really not great in VR environment.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astral Fly*
> 
> For anyone who have been following the Rift for the past years, seeing the consumer device in all its glory for the first time, as well as input should be pretty huge.


The consumer headset had already been pictured before and they didn't actually demo their own controllers at all.

Not to mention that they suddenly bring out this absurd xbox 1 streaming partnership with microsoft, are going to ship xbox controllers as the control platform to target, didn't announce the price, didn't actually show any AAA quality games, showed some old trailers etc.

I have a DK2 but man this was a depressing press conference.


----------



## TopicClocker

OMG I can't wait for Bethesda on the 14th! Fallout 4! <3


----------



## fashric

Any mention of a resolution? It's supposed to be 1440p right?


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Any mention of a resolution? It's supposed to be 1440p right?


Maybe™.


----------



## sugalumps

Wait are they bumping the price up to include that controller? I really hope not as I already own one and would prefer to buy the rift and just the rift.


----------



## Falknir

Did they mention any details about better compatibility or solutions (e.g. prescription lenses, alternative parts) for those with glasses compared to DK2? I missed most of the stream due to work.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Wait are they bumping the price up to include that controller? I really hope not as I already own one and would prefer to buy the rift and just the rift.


I'd be even more pissed if they weren't bumping it up. That would mean they're cutting gross cost margins on the headset itself and reducing it's quality just to bundle it with a superfluous accessory.


----------



## Sevada88

Nice to see we are getting additional conferences this year. As a PC gamer, I am certainly looking forward to the PC conference. I am sure the emphasis will be on games instead of other crap...the kind of crap MS makes people sit through.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> I'd be even more pissed if they weren't bumping it up. That would mean they're cutting gross cost margins on the headset itself and reducing it's quality just to bundle it with a superfluous accessory.


They already sorta did that by spending time at all with this controller nonsense. Should have spend that time/money on working on the headset itself.


----------



## freezer2k

So the consumer version of the Oculus will only have 2160×1200 resolution?

Thats below 1440p even








Was kind a hoping for 4k, as it takes them until 2016 to release...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Nice to see we are getting additional conferences this year. As a PC gamer, I am certainly looking forward to the PC conference. I am sure the emphasis will be on games instead of other crap...the kind of crap MS makes people sit through.


Too bad the next conference takes place in 3 days.

The pacing of this thread is completely off compared to previous years









Well, the oculus stuff was pretty meh so I guess the real fun starts on sunday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freezer2k*
> 
> So the consumer version of the Oculus will only have 2160×1200 resolution?
> 
> Thats below 1440p even
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was kind a hoping for 4k, as it takes them until 2016 to release...


Yeah the resolution was revealed a month or so ago.

It's apparently the same for the Vive too. I remember reading they're both using the same panels.


----------



## freezer2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Well, the oculus stuff was pretty meh so I guess the real fun starts on sunday.
> Yeah the resolution was revealed a month or so ago.
> 
> It's apparently the same for the Vive too. I remember reading they're both using the same panels.


Too bad, well, at least they are finally releasing something....

So a GTX 970 might be sufficient for VR after all, as the resolution is only little more than [email protected]


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Too bad the next conference takes place in 3 days.
> 
> The pacing of this thread is completely off compared to previous years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the oculus stuff was pretty meh so I guess the real fun starts on sunday.
> Yeah the resolution was revealed a month or so ago.
> 
> It's apparently the same for the Vive too. I remember reading they're both using the same panels.


I thought I read that too but couldn't be sure. I guess now it's down to who has the better implementation and price? Price is gonna be a hard one for Oculus with that tumor they just added to the package.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Hmm.... Don't know what to think of oculus touch.

Edit: but rather disappointing there currently is no "headset only" option for those who already have high end audio and controller solutions. Why couldn't they at least bundle their own controller with it?


----------



## dph314

Fallout 4 gameplay in 13 short hours!









I'm playing New Vegas all day in sweet anticipation, told the family not to bother me unless there's a nuclear war (clever irony or what?). I gotta finish my latest playthrough and also give some mods a shot, like Project Brazil which apparently one of the best quest-mods out there. I hope they finish before 4 comes out, lot of sites reporting how 4 is rushing them.


----------



## iARDAs

Can I rewatch the conferences later? Do they upload the full event? I will be asleep in the Bethesda conference because of the time zone.


----------



## Menta

just love E3 i think i will take a nap to see the conference later because of the time zone









anyone know of a good clean site with all time zones?


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Can I rewatch the conferences later? Do they upload the full event? I will be asleep in the Bethesda conference because of the time zone.


yeah. twitch saves all broadcasts (if its live streamed on twitch)


----------



## zealord

Bethesda should have an amazing showing this year at E3. Looking forward to it


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Bethesda should have an amazing showing this year at E3. Looking forward to it


Looking forward to Fallout









Plus, I'm sure they'll throw another surprise or two in there, since everyone already knows they'll be announcing Fallout.

http://www.twitch.tv/bethesda


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Looking forward to Fallout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, I'm sure they'll throw another surprise or two in there, since everyone already knows they'll be announcing Fallout.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/bethesda


Lets hope Doom, Dishonored 2 and something new entirely

(one can dream right?







)


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Lets hope Doom, Dishonored 2 and something new entirely
> 
> (one can dream right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Dishonored 2 is a yes,as they have already announced it(by accident)

They were rehearsing yesterday and they started the twitch stream by accident
Quote:


> Bethesda accidentally went live on their Twitch and were discussing the conference. Dishonored II is happening


https://twitter.com/G27Status/status/609835823157022720

https://twitter.com/Bethblog/status/609847029548724224


----------



## Assirra

How can you do something like that by accident?
Sounds more like creating some extra hype before the conference tbh.


----------



## Alatar

I'm not sure that leaking dishonored 2 before the presser was actually a good thing.

Bethesda already had more than enough hype (fallout and doom) for people to tune in. Now they might have ruined their surprise which is also something that's needed.


----------



## Outcasst

Dishonored 2 wasn't leaked. If you listen to the entire clip, the guy clearly says "We are honored ..... E3 tonight" before he gets cut off. It's obviously "We are honored to be here."

The video is half way down the page. Skip to 0:45

http://kotaku.com/bethesda-accidentally-announces-dishonored-2-1711155583


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Dishonored 2 wasn't leaked. If you listen to the entire clip, the guy clearly says "We are honored to ....." before he gets cut off. It's obviously "We are honored to be here."


That's interesting. I hadn't personally listened to the clip I just heard from some sites that they were indeed talking about dishonored 2


----------



## VSG

I still want to believe. The guy is question is from Arkane Studious.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> That's interesting. I hadn't personally listened to the clip I just heard from some sites that they were indeed talking about dishonored 2


Edited my post with a link to the clip.

I still think that Dishonored 2 is happening, but it wasn't leaked.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Edited my post with a link to the clip.
> 
> I still think that Dishonored 2 is happening, but it wasn't leaked.


It is happening. Bethesda guys had confirmed it to a few people after the Doom show last Quakecon.


----------



## Outcasst

Here's a list of the live stream links for Twitch, in order of viewing.

http://www.twitch.tv/bethesda
http://www.twitch.tv/xbox
http://www.twitch.tv/ea
http://www.twitch.tv/ubisoft
http://www.twitch.tv/playstation
http://www.twitch.tv/nintendo
http://www.twitch.tv/squareenixpresents
http://www.twitch.tv/pcgamer


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Here's a list of the live stream links for Twitch, in order of viewing.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/bethesda
> http://www.twitch.tv/xbox
> http://www.twitch.tv/ea
> http://www.twitch.tv/ubisoft
> http://www.twitch.tv/playstation
> http://www.twitch.tv/nintendo
> http://www.twitch.tv/squareenixpresents
> http://www.twitch.tv/pcgamer


Thanks, adding to the OP.


----------



## SoloCamo

A little late on the posting but this pic pretty much summed up how I feel after the oculus event.. especially after using the DK2 for quite a while now...



So much dissapointment here


----------



## Assirra

twitch stream is nice but i am going to watch the giantbomb stream.
It just adds that tiny bit more to have some extra commentary xD


----------



## juano

looking forward to hopefully some news that PC gamers care about this year.


----------



## Thready

I like the fact that Facebook owns Oculus because now it has some real capital behind it. You need lots and LOTS of capital to make a new type of device like this and to make it successfully. Take the Ouya for example. It was a nice crowdfunded thing that looked great, just like Oculus, but it used substandard hardware and I think it's simply because they couldn't afford to make a controller on par with Xbox. They didn't have the development talent because they didn't have hundreds of millions to work with.

Facebook has the money, so it can hire the talent and make Oculus something more than the Ouya for people's heads. I honestly never understood why people got upset that Oculus went to Facebook.


----------



## Alvarado

I'm going to Bethesda's event yet I won't be able to post at all







they're not allowing phones.


----------



## Thready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> looking forward to hopefully some news that PC gamers care about this year.


It's E3. Don't get your hopes up about anything PC.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> It's E3. Don't get your hopes up about anything PC.


They have a timeslot set for PC gamer, also what most here are waiting for is AMD annoucing the fury at E3


----------



## Leopard2lx

Yay for more console ports!








And I can hardly wait to see all the effort that has gone into advertising a product that won't look the same once it's released.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I'm going to Bethesda's event yet I won't be able to post at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're not allowing phones.


I envy you good sir. I expect quite the fit of screaming when they announce Fallout. I on the other hand will be busy attempting to concoct a potion that'll put me in a coma until October.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> They have a timeslot set for PC gamer, also what most here are waiting for is AMD annoucing the fury at E3


I'm more looking forward to Microsoft showing up at the PC gaming thing and talking about Windows 10 and DX12 and Xbox for Windows and not announcing any games for PC. That's always my favorite part, hearing MS tell me how super serious they are about supporting PC gaming this time, but never ever announcing any PC games.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I envy you good sir. I expect quite the fit of screaming when they announce Fallout. I on the other hand will be busy attempting to concoct a potion that'll put me in a coma until October.


Before you take that, I'll take one too!


----------



## lombardsoup

Going the dark horse route and betting on ES6 being announced, hopefully it doesn't play exactly like ES5. Expecting to lose that bet badly!


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Before you take that, I'll take one too!


Just don't screw up on the number of drops or you'll end up sleeping too long.


----------



## maarten12100

Ok it's 3AM here
bring it on Bethesda tell me more about Fallout 4


----------



## sugalumps

I must be so jaded, watching the nintendo stream atm with mario maker and everyone is so excited and already claiming it to be goty. All I can think is how I played that on the gameboy and nes like 15 years ago and that is where it should stay, I just dont get it. Are they recapturing their childhood or something?

Hopefully the bethesda stream delivers.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> I must be so jaded, watching the nintendo stream atm with mario maker and everyone is so excited and already claiming it to be goty. All I can think is how I played that on the gameboy and nes like 15 years ago and that is where it should stay, I just dont get it. Are they recapturing their childhood or something?
> 
> Hopefully the bethesda stream delivers.


Different strokes for different folks.
People love platformers, especially good ones like Mario.


----------



## DoomDash

Doom 4!!! Better be retro not this Doom 3 stuff.


----------



## dph314

The music!!! I'm tingling.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> The music!!! I'm tingling.


Damn, I was flipping through my tabs trying to figure out what the hell that was, completely forgot about that one.


----------



## VSG

This is the press conference I am most hyped for this year, and this includes the AMD event as well (mostly because I already know most of the stuff coming in there). Dishonored 2 please


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> The music!!! I'm tingling.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I was flipping through my tabs trying to figure out what the hell that was, completely forgot about that one.
Click to expand...

Ha, yeah me too. I had Witcher open and I'm like "Hey there's no radios in this game".


----------



## Alatar

The amount of people watching live on twitch is almost scary... Almost 300K atm.

Either way, 2 minutes until the actual press conference. 5am for me


----------



## Bloodcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The amount of people watching live on twitch is almost scary... Almost 300K atm.
> 
> Either way, 2 minutes until the actual press conference. 5am for me


4AM here. The things we sacrifice.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The amount of people watching live on twitch is almost scary... Almost 300K atm.
> 
> Either way, 2 minutes until the actual press conference. 5am for me


And I was complaining about it being 10pm est here like an old man









Bethesda, just surprise me with a new elder scrolls, I mean, I know it won't happen but just say it's coming sometime and show a 5 second clip


----------



## VSG

> 315k now


----------



## Hattifnatten

Plus the ~90k on youtube


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodcore*
> 
> 4AM here. The things we sacrifice.


Here too...


----------



## VSG

IT'S TIME FOR HYPE


----------



## zealord

It's really E3 again. Man I love this time of the year









HYPE HYPE HYPE


----------



## Alatar

Starting off much better than a lot of other E3 press conferences. Seems like bethesda might know what people want to see.


----------



## VSG

lol starting off with Doom itself. This is shaping up to be an excellent hour or so already.

Anyone esle getting "micro stutters" on the twitch stream? Youtube seems better for me.


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol starting off with Doom itself. This is shaping up to be an excellent hour or so already.
> 
> Anyone esle getting "micro stutters" on the twitch stream? Youtube seems better for me.


Yes, getting the same stutter here and there sometimes.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol starting off with Doom itself. This is shaping up to be an excellent hour or so already.
> 
> Anyone esle getting "micro stutters" on the twitch stream? Youtube seems better for me.


Twitch is perfectly smooth for me


----------



## keikei

Doom!!!


----------



## Alatar

Being honest I feel this needs more blood









Can't really say how the game actually plays on a PC from all this controller footage.


----------



## Juub

Looks like your average brain-dead shooting game. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Ganf

And so Tumblr declares war on Bethesda for desensitizing the world's youth to violence...

Edit: Did they SERIOUSLY just say 4 player deathmatch?.....

......

DOA. No hope for resuscitation.


----------



## Alatar

Arena based competition to the new unreal tournament might be nice


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Arena based competition to the new unreal tournament might be nice


Knowing Bethesda they'll probably build the controls and HUD around consoles.


----------



## Alatar

Hopefully proper mod tools are also supported.

However this editor actually looks really cool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> Knowing Bethesda they'll probably build the controls and HUD around consoles.


Probably yeah.


----------



## Assirra

Maybe me but that doom gameplay was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo slow.


----------



## zealord

wow first conference, first game and I am already suprised. I didn't see that happen.

I am very excited for Doom


----------



## Hl86

Graphics look incredible bad versus newer games. But since its opengl it doesn´t use gameworks.


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Graphics look incredible bad versus newer games. But since its opengl it doesn´t use gameworks.


Judging graphics from a live stream...


----------



## Alatar

The amount of motion blur is real...

Looks better than the first level they showed, though still a bit slow paced. Might just be the controller though.


----------



## Ganf

Am I the only one that caught the part about 4 player deathmatch? Someone please tell me I was imagining that.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Am I the only one that caught the part about 4 player deathmatch? Someone please tell me I was imagining that.


nope I heard it too while he was talking about snapmal


----------



## Hl86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Judging graphics from a live stream...


Its missing all new graphic features that newer games has and textures look very bad. Maybe only Carmack could program that engine.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dam another game client.


----------



## Alatar

This platform stuff sounds bad and also I think that this guy would have been holding a paid mods talk here if the concept hadn't tanked hard.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> This platform stuff sounds bad and also I think that this guy would have been holding a paid mods talk here if the concept hadn't tanked hard.


Pretty much, as soon as he mentioned the modding community and then the platform my stomach turned


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> This platform stuff sounds bad and also I think that this guy would have been holding a paid mods talk here if the concept hadn't tanked hard.


Or their new platform is exactly designed for that.
Make no illusions, we WILL see it back sooner or later.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Dear god that game looked terrible, comments ripped it apart.


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> This platform stuff sounds bad and also I think that this guy would have been holding a paid mods talk here if the concept hadn't tanked hard.


Lol yea, reminded me of the paid mods when he was talking about the bethesda.net platform stuff


----------



## ZealotKi11er

They want that Steam cake.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> They want that Steam cake.


I will be keeping my SteamCake®. Bethesda can't even release a game that works right - ever. How are they going to manage an entire platform?


----------



## jmcosta

idtech buhhhhhh
i don't care much about graphics but cmon that engine is made for consoles, it will have texture stream problems again on pc....


----------



## Guy Fawkes

I wish games would become unpopular again so good games would start to be made again lol.


----------



## Alatar

Also I can't believe the twitch stream is almost at 500K viewers...

What's the record for twitch?


----------



## mercs213

No idea but everyone is here for fallout 4, ofc it will be at the end so the view count will continue to rise


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> No idea but everyone is here for fallout 4, ofc it will be at the end so the view count will continue to rise


I am here for Doom and Dishonored 2 actually, but I am excited for Fallout 4 too.

Also maybe a suprise new IP would be nice


----------



## fatmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Also I can't believe the twitch stream is almost at 500K viewers...
> 
> What's the record for twitch?


lol match highest i seen was around 400k year ago. 500k probably highest.

Doom graphic don't look that impressive


----------



## Alatar

So an elder scrolls card game cashing in on that heartstone money


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> So an elder scrolls card game cashing in on that heartstone money


You nailed it ^^


----------



## Juub

Bethesda coming late to the party? Digital platforms way after everyone. MMO way after everyone and now a card game way after everyone.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

lol could this get any cheesier?


----------



## dph314

Oh god give it to me now. FALLOUT!!


----------



## sugarhell

Bethesda never learns. Dont ever try to copy blizzard..


----------



## jmcosta

bethesda\id has a huge fanbase


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatmario*
> 
> lol match highest i seen was around 400k year ago. 500k probably highest.
> 
> *Doom graphic don't look that impressive*


The jump already happened with Ryse and AC unity. We won't get another jump anytime soon. The current state is already very time consuming and expensive and consoles are a top priority. Better graphics would crush the consoles. the next 5 years we won't see a big jump in graphics.

It is hard to take in as people buy GPUs for 1000$, but the last console generation PS3/Xbox360 was constantly evolving and that is something we won't see with PS4/Xbox One due to very limited hardware and people already know how to code for x86.


----------



## Ganf

Highest viewer count on Twitch was the recent CS:GO tournament which peaked at 1 million.

But really.... Buttons on terminals? You couldn't pay attention to something a little more critical like oh.... I don't know.... Making sure save games work without some catastrophic bug appearing 46 hours in?


----------



## Tempest2000

The Sims!


----------



## Alatar

So a voiced protagonist confirmed?


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> The Sims!


That's what I was going to say. Sims fans are going to blow YT up with endless videos of nothing but character creation and the resulting baby.


----------



## Alatar

"We're not going to spoil the story but we're revealing big story points anyway"


----------



## mercs213

"next gen. creation engine" :/


----------



## Ganf

CREATION ENGINE. I'm done. Have a nice life Bethesda.


----------



## Juub

Woah this game looks horrible. I know Bethesda isn't know for their graphics but this literally looks worse than late 6th generation games on consoles. Animations look like they belong in 2007.

Also a dog? Didn't Fable prove nobody care about that?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> CREATION ENGINE. I'm done. Have a nice life Bethesda.


It'll get fixed to a point where it runs at 15fps and takes 20GB of VRAM in less than a month. No need to worry


----------



## mercs213

New Pipboy is amazing though... omg a real one..


----------



## zealord

that guy on stage is making this quite enjoyable


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Take it, take it all. Take all of my money.


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> New Pipboy is amazing though... omg a real one..


Would have been perfect on a Wii U. Too bad it ain't coming for it.


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> Would have been perfect on a Wii U. Too bad it ain't coming for it.


That is very true


----------



## silvergoat

I want now


----------



## Alatar

Record breaking collectors edition sales incoming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> Woah this game looks horrible. I know Bethesda isn't know for their graphics but this literally looks worse than late 6th generation games on consoles. Animations look like they belong in 2007.
> 
> Also a dog? Didn't Fable prove nobody care about that?


bethesda gamewstudios animations are always absolutely terrible


----------



## mercs213

Fallout Shelter, takes elements from xcom base building. cool cool

No paywall, facebook crap, etc









OMG COMES OUT TONIGHT - APPLE ONLY? NO ANDROID???


----------



## Guy Fawkes

The feel im getting here is the story will be a lot better and more immersive. Perhaps slightly more restrictive than previous ones but still retaining open world. Better mechanics and scripts. Still crappy animations and slightly better graphics. I love it so far.


----------



## Alatar

Looks like rust/etc. survival game elements in fallout.

imokaywiththis.jpg


----------



## keikei

Sims element in fallout4.


----------



## zealord

I love it that Bethesda is very concerned with the gamers having extra stuff to do (Doom snapmap, fallout house building etc.). It is really cool for people who like to play a game for hundreds of hours.

I am not really that kind of gamer, but for people who like to build their own house and have a companion app it is pretty cool


----------



## silvergoat

Finally, a use for all the crap in the Fallout world


----------



## morbid_bean

Welp, looks like I gotta get caught up on Fallout games. This looks awesome! Sadly I have not played any of the fallout games. Anyone recommend on which one to start with? Or just play em all?!


----------



## Guy Fawkes

.... Im going to die before this game comes out. How do I know? Because I just found out this is going to be the best game ive ever played. And ive never wanted to play a game as much as I have ever wanted to to anything ever. God is trolling me so hard right now.


----------



## Shame486

Oh man, game looks great.
Please tell me how graphically bad it is, lol.


----------



## Ganf

Alright this is starting to look a little better. I'm still waiting for reviews before buying though.


----------



## Tempest2000

It's looking like the most epic game ever


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shame486*
> 
> Oh man, game looks great.
> Please tell me how graphically bad it is, lol.


The gameplay elements are amazing though. Don't care about graphics, mods can handle that


----------



## crashdummy35

The Fallout portion of the presentation is really good.

11/10/15.... Awesome.


----------



## Somasonic

Shame I can't watch this at work... anyone got a link other than twitch?


----------



## zealord

this game just looks great. you can tell they spent a lot of time on this game


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Shame I can't watch this at work... anyone got a link other than twitch?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KApp699WdE


----------



## mercs213

Comeon release date.. has to be soon

Edit: Release date... November 10th, 2015


----------



## Juub

Gameplay looks great. Can't wait for it!


----------



## silvergoat

I will be just coming out of surgery when this comes out----

looks like I have a plan


----------



## Hl86

Fallout looks damn good, im blown away


----------



## keikei

Nov 10 2015!


----------



## maarten12100

november tenth huhhh
Well ok


----------



## King PWNinater

As soon as I open the stream.... Fallout finishes....


----------



## zealord

This game seriously looks like it could be the second best game next to Metal Gear Solid V The Phantom Pain this year. I am hyped for it


----------



## Alatar

Bethesda pushing all the right buttons with the fallout presentation. Lots of info and gameplay, new features, focusing on player choice, admitting that a gimmick is a gimmick, etc.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> As soon as I open the stream.... Fallout finishes....


Really outdated game engine... animations are still choppy and unrealistic as ever. In 20 years, they would've have improved.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guy Fawkes*
> 
> The feel im getting here is the story will be a lot better and more immersive. Perhaps slightly more restrictive than previous ones but still retaining open world. Better mechanics and scripts. Still crappy animations and slightly better graphics. I love it so far.


The combat looked pretty good to me, about half of the combat looked like a slightly more polished Fallout 3, but some parts looked really nice and fluid unlike what I expect from these Bethesda engines.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Really outdated game engine... animations are still choppy and unrealistic as ever. In 20 years, they would've have improved.


Lets be honest the animations are better, at least twice as better than F3. The graphics at some points looked WAY better than F3, but still only about twice as good. I am okay with this as usually when games are extremely good gfx wise they suck at everything else or are limited in scope.

I hope everything presented was as it will actually be because if so damn this is going to be epic.


----------



## Fickle Pickle

So I imagine the people complaining about the animations/graphics won't get it then huh.


----------



## Bloodcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guy Fawkes*
> 
> Lets be honest the animations are better, at least twice as better than F3. The graphics at some points looked WAY better than F3, but still only about twice as good. I am okay with this as usually when games are extremely good gfx wise they suck at everything else or are limited in scope.
> 
> I hope everything presented was as it will actually be because if so damn this is going to be epic.


I agree.

I just wish they did some more work on facial expressions.. They are so... stiff.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KApp699WdE


Awesome, thank you


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Welp, looks like I gotta get caught up on Fallout games. This looks awesome! Sadly I have not played any of the fallout games. Anyone recommend on which one to start with? Or just play em all?!


You have no idea how lucky you are. The first time is always the best. Explore every inch and enjoy every second. Get 3 and New Vegas right now on the Steam Summer Sale and mod the hell out of them, then squeeze in 500 hours before November 10th.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickle Pickle*
> 
> So I imagine the people complaining about the animations/graphics won't get it then huh.


Don't care about the animations and graphics, I want to see how buggy it is, and how well the performance scales.

It's not a question of if it will be buggy or not, this is Bethesda, I just want to know if it's reasonably playable on release.


----------



## silvergoat

I wish the Doom preview was more like Doom 3

fewer bad guys more scary ambience


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So Fallout or Witcher 3 as game of the year.


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

If it supports mods, the witcher 3 will no longer matter when f4 drops. Looks amazing


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Bethesda pushing all the right buttons with the fallout presentation. Lots of info and gameplay, new features, focusing on player choice, admitting that a gimmick is a gimmick, etc.


Indeed. Not gonna lie: I was already in the mindset of "same old engine, same old problems." But, honestly, I'm sold.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickle Pickle*
> 
> So I imagine the people complaining about the animations/graphics won't get it then huh.










ikr

Big viewership on the stream:


----------



## Boomer1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So Fallout or Witcher 3 as game of the year.


If Fallout 4 is as good as Fallout 3, Fallout 4 will be my GOTY.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So Fallout or Witcher 3 as game of the year.


Why choose?

Mod Geralt into FO4 and power armor into Witcher 3, and get the best of both worlds.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickle Pickle*
> 
> So I imagine the people complaining about the animations/graphics won't get it then huh.


How abou they just improve the animations... win win.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomer1990*
> 
> If Fallout 4 is as good as Fallout 3, Fallout 4 will be my GOTY.


That's a given but for me it's hard to beat Witcher 3 story. Fallout 3 story was so so.


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Awesome!

Bethesda is making Metroid Prime 4!


----------



## VSG

Very good press conference, enjoyed most of it.
















lol people expecting great visuals and animations from Bethesda Studious though.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Well at least we don't have to worry about Fallout 4 being downgraded...I don't think it can get any worse


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Well at least we don't have to worry about Fallout 4 being downgraded...I don't think it can get any worse


It looks pretty good. I think graphics are the last check mark for this game.


----------



## enjoiskaterguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvergoat*
> 
> I wish the Doom preview was more like Doom 3
> 
> fewer bad guys more scary ambience


Amen! I was thinking the same thing...it looks more like a typical fps rather than the creepy horror and scary dark level designs from Doom 3....don't get me wrong, the graphics and gameplay look sweeet but I want it to be about suspence and horror just as much as it is about Gore and shooting. Let's hope their are plenty of night levels.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It looks pretty good. I think graphics are the last check mark for this game.


I agree 100%. It's the very last concern and it looks just fine to me.


----------



## enjoiskaterguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvergoat*
> 
> It looks pretty good. I think graphics are the last check mark for this game.


The graphics are surprisingly better on this demo/presentation than from the first trailer we got last week. I am pleasantly surprised. Also, I have heard that PC users will most likely have the opportunity to access MODS to make it look even better.....so this is only good news.

I loved the modding and customizations of the weapons and buildings too....great additions. It's all about the immersion!


----------



## Alatar

I didn't really want to see the new doom be like doom 3.

But what it needed to be was at least twice as fast as what was shown.


----------



## silvergoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enjoiskaterguy*
> 
> The graphics are surprisingly better on this demo/presentation than from the first trailer we got last week. I am presently surprised. Also, I have heard that PC users will most likely have the opportunity to access MODS to make it look even better.....so this is only good news.
> 
> I loved the nodding and customizations of the weapons and buildings too....great additions. *It's all about the immersion!*


Yep-

The sound effects were especially creepy, and really built up the suspense.


----------



## lombardsoup

Doom: meh
Fallout 4: damn you Howard you've convinced me again


----------



## VSG

All the slow motion to chop down body parts will get old quick and slow the game down. Hopefully there is an option to skip all that.


----------



## Boomer1990

Man this interview with Todd Howard, Adam Sessler and Morgan Webb makes me miss Xplay.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KApp699WdE


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I didn't really want to see the new doom be like doom 3.
> 
> But what it needed to be was at least twice as fast as what was shown.


This x1000. Either be like Doom 3 and go for the horror effect, or be fast paced like the original doom and arena shooters. I'd opt for fast paced because those are rare these days


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Maybe me but that doom gameplay was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo slow.


It's a copy paste of Metroid Prime... the doors (ok you don't shoot them but they're circular), level design (they metioned "verticality", which is firmly a Metroid attribute), the death animation of the flying space pirate, worst of all the double jump is almost exactly the same!
(Edit: Enemies dropping health...)

Fallout 4 looks amazing (especially the building and crafting).

So, we have Metroid Prime 4, Minecraft Apocalypse (Ha! the lead designer just said Minecraft), and the only original IP in Dishonored 2.

Honestly I'm not disappointed that they're copying the best games of the last decade, original is good, but if you're not going to do anything new otherwise then yes please copy the best stuff from everywhere else.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Only played Doom 3 a little bit so looking forward to Doom 4.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomer1990*
> 
> Man this interview with Todd Howard, Adam Sessler and Morgan Webb makes me miss Xplay.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KApp699WdE


I'm really surprised nobody has picked them up for a new gaming show. Sess' is the real deal. With You Tube gaming coming maybe they can get with it and bring 'em back in some capacity.


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Well at least we don't have to worry about Fallout 4 being downgraded...I don't think it can get any worse


Mods will save us from the consoles.


----------



## Alvarado

OMG the thing was AMAZING a massive line just to get in and another one to get out. Just got back home.


----------



## geoxile

Wow, with Fallout 4 Bethesda's character creation system is still... several years behind Black Desert?


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILoveHighDPI*
> 
> It's a copy paste of Metroid Prime... the doors (ok you don't shoot them but they're circular), level design (they metioned "verticality", which is firmly a Metroid attribute), the death animation of the flying space pirate, worst of all the double jump is almost exactly the same!
> (Edit: Enemies dropping health...)
> 
> Fallout 4 looks amazing (especially the building and crafting).
> 
> So, we have Metroid Prime 4, Minecraft Apocalypse (Ha! the lead designer just said Minecraft), and the only original IP in Dishonored 2.
> 
> Honestly I'm not disappointed that they're copying the best games of the last decade, original is good, but if you're not going to do anything new otherwise then yes please copy the best stuff from everywhere else.


Still to this day, the original metroid prime is in my top 5 games. The gameplay, graphics (for the time) and the immersion. OMG


----------



## DoomDash

Doom 4!!!!!!!


----------



## Boomer1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I'm really surprised nobody has picked them up for a new gaming show. Sess' is the real deal. With You Tube gaming coming maybe they can get with it and bring 'em back in some capacity.


Sess did youtube for awhile. The channel was called Rev3 Gaming I believe.


----------



## iARDAs

When is ms conference nvm

Edit : So I just watched the Bethesda Stream. A total win.

Doom looks AMAZING. Much better than I thought
Dishonored was a great game already and Dishonored 2 seems to be a good improvement. Can't wait.
Fallout 4. Nothing to say. 10 out of 10 and glad we are having it this year.

Not interested in Elder Scroll online nor the Battlecry game though.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> OMG the thing was AMAZING a massive line just to get in and another one to get out. Just got back home.


Which toy did you get?


----------



## sugalumps

I really was hoping against hope for a new elder scrolls, was sitting there like a big child telling myself that they would.

It's great that they gave the people fallout though, but I am more fantasy than post apocalyptic. Wich means if they did not even announce it this year there is no hope of getting it for next year, unless they do what they done here and announce it at next years e3 for winter of 2016.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> I really was hoping against hope for a new elder scrolls, was sitting there like a big child telling myself that they would.
> 
> It's great that they gave the people fallout though, but I am more fantasy than post apocalyptic. Wich means if they did not even announce it this year there is no hope of getting it for next year, unless they do what they done here and announce it at next years e3 for winter of 2016.


I would be very very very suprised to see a new Elder scrolls game before 2018.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I would be very very very suprised to see a new Elder scrolls game before 2018.


Just like The last gaurdian fans I will tell my self that it will be there every E3 until it is


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Just like The last gaurdian fans I will tell my self that it will be there every E3 until it is


Funny thing is we are getting some game footage of the Last Guardian this year it seems. But I never understood the hype for that game.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I would be very very very suprised to see a new Elder scrolls game before 2018.


Yep, people can ignore ESO all they want, but that was the next iteration in the series. They've been advancing the storyline and lore with it, and have no intention of moving on until the bitter end. They're hoping that if they wait long enough, and patch it enough, that people will get tired of waiting for the next Skyrim and sign up.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Yep, people can ignore ESO all they want, but that was the next iteration in the series. They've been advancing the storyline and lore with it, and have no intention of moving on until the bitter end. They're hoping that if they wait long enough, and patch it enough, that people will get tired of waiting for the next Skyrim and sign up.


Please no, I remember playing the beta of that. It is so uninspiring and generic, it's all I could think when they were showing the video of it at e3.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Please no, I remember playing the beta of that. It is so uninspiring and generic, it's all I could think when they were showing the video of it at e3.


Don't forget the insanely heavy focus on PvP it has too.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Please no, I remember playing the beta of that. It is so uninspiring and generic, it's all I could think when they were showing the video of it at e3.


Uninspiring and generic isn't even the unwashed tip of it. I remember doing a quest involving some bard and his ancestors' ballad, fetch quest as usual, what made it atrocious was that the "spin" on it was that the ballad was so horrible when the bard performed it that a squad of Daedra mages materialize out of nowhere and nuke him.

Cuz Lol.

I've never seen such bad story writing in my life...


----------



## Blameless

Still waiting for a worthy successor to _Daggerfall_.


----------



## Ganf

Despite all of the wonderful things we saw let's not forget the landmines they casually buried beneath all of the glitter folks...

4 player multiplayer in Doom.

Creation engine is still haunting Fallout.

Bethesda is launching it's own service platform, because they couldn't push paid mods through on Steam.

I told you guys they would just try to push it out on their own. Bethesda has wanted money off of the modding scene sooooo bad... For so long...


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Still waiting for a worthy successor to _Daggerfall_.


Are you implying that Morrowind, Oblivion, and Skyrim were all not worthy successors?


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> Are you implying that Morrowind, Oblivion, and Skyrim were all not worthy successors?


Listed by quality in the same order, with Skyrim being just bad enough to admit that we'll never see a good open world RPG in the TES setting again.


----------



## daviejams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Despite all of the wonderful things we saw let's not forget the landmines they casually buried beneath all of the glitter folks...
> 
> 4 player multiplayer in Doom.
> 
> Creation engine is still haunting Fallout.
> 
> Bethesda is launching it's own service platform, because they couldn't push paid mods through on Steam.
> 
> I told you guys they would just try to push it out on their own. Bethesda has wanted money off of the modding scene sooooo bad... For so long...


Paid mods discussion is probably the most boring thing on the entire internet. Just don't buy them should it become a thing , it's not really hard.

I don't see what is bad about creation engine or Bethesda having their own service. They are certainly a big enough company to have their own launcher thing and nobody (apart from you) will care what engine the game uses if it looks and plays like it does in the videos


----------



## iARDAs

When the studio working on Elder Scrolls Online said that "Sorry guys we could not make it to E3 this year" I automatically assumed that it was a punishment from Bethesda.


----------



## daviejams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> When the studio working on Elder Scrolls Online said that "Sorry guys we could not make it to E3 this year" I automatically assumed that it was a punishment from Bethesda.


It's actually quite good the game , it's improved a lot from when it launched. Would love controller support as I get a sore back playing it for sustained periods of time


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Listed by quality in the same order, with Skyrim being just bad enough to admit that we'll never see a good open world RPG in the TES setting again.


It's a good thing opinions are subjective. Daggerfall was ok at best. Despite all the bugs when it was launched (which is now the reason they wait to annouce one of their games), and it being pushed back nearly two years from it's initial release date, the game was just the same random generated area after the next. Story was *vastly* smaller than any of the ES games that game after it. NPC's in Daggerfall were just randomly placed in the game to give the appearance of a large world, but they had no added value.

What made Daggerfall so great was it was one of the first "do what you want not a linear questline" games. That's it.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daviejams*
> 
> Paid mods discussion is probably the most boring thing on the entire internet. Just don't buy them should it become a thing , it's not really hard.
> 
> I don't see what is bad about creation engine or Bethesda having their own service. They are certainly a big enough company to have their own launcher thing and nobody (apart from you) will care what engine the game uses if it looks and plays like it does in the videos


Why do you think we keep bringing up the engine?

Because it won't play like it looked in the conference, it'll be lucky to run at all.

Paid mods means no unpaid mods if Bethesda has their own platform. They can simply lock out anything they haven't licensed. Let that sink in and then tell me it's not a big deal. Not to mention that I already have 4 platforms I use to play games. These companies are getting to be bloatware, and nobody likes bloatware.


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Despite all of the wonderful things we saw let's not forget the landmines they casually buried beneath all of the glitter folks...
> 
> 4 player multiplayer in Doom.
> 
> Creation engine is still haunting Fallout.
> 
> Bethesda is launching it's own service platform, because they couldn't push paid mods through on Steam.
> 
> I told you guys they would just try to push it out on their own. Bethesda has wanted money off of the modding scene sooooo bad... For so long...


1) Doom at it's heart is a perfect 1v1 or 2v2 based game, just like Q3. Very fast pace, very small maps. Anything bigger than that and they would of completely left what made the game popular in the first place.

2) What's wrong with the creation engine? Demo looked really good to me. Game built on an already great engine to mod and have a vast community ready to mod it? Sounds good to me.

3) Since their website isn't up and we haven't been told much as to what this actually is, not sure what you are complaining about. It's not like NMM is going to disappear overnight. This to me sounds like some sort of new launcher that you can also download mods straight from a Bethsoft website. If it just plain works and I don't have to jump through hoops to make sure my Skyrim is modded in some correct order so it doesn't crash, then this is amazing.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> It's a good thing opinions are subjective. Daggerfall was ok at best. Despite all the bugs when it was launched (which is now the reason they wait to annouce one of their games), and it being pushed back nearly two years from it's initial release date, the game was just the same random generated area after the next. Story was *vastly* smaller than any of the ES games that game after it. NPC's in Daggerfall were just randomly placed in the game to give the appearance of a large world, but they had no added value.
> 
> What made Daggerfall so great was it was one of the first "do what you want not a linear questline" games. That's it.


And by the time I had played Daggerfall enough that it became repetitive, without modding, I had put twice as many hours into it as I did Skyrim after full completion and mods.

So what's your point?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> 1) Doom at it's heart is a perfect 1v1 or 2v2 based game, just like Q3. Very fast pace, very small maps. Anything bigger than that and they would of completely left what made the game popular in the first place.
> 
> 2) What's wrong with the creation engine? Demo looked really good to me. Game built on an already great engine to mod and have a vast community ready to mod it? Sounds good to me.
> 
> 3) Since their website isn't up and we haven't been told much as to what this actually is, not sure what you are complaining about. It's not like NMM is going to disappear overnight. This to me sounds like some sort of new launcher that you can also download mods straight from a Bethsoft website. If it just plain works and I don't have to jump through hoops to make sure my Skyrim is modded in some correct order so it doesn't crash, then this is amazing.


So the option for larger multiplayer sessions should just not exist? Balance it around 4 player, fine, but 16 player, 24, 32 should just flat out not be possible? Nope. Not good.

Every Creation engine game has looked really good in the demos. How many times do we have to go through this before people learn?

NMM will disappear overnight if Bethesda so desires. Mod sites exist solely by the good will of Bethesda as a company, they can change their EULA and file a cease and desist overnight should they so choose, and no one would be able to do anything about it.

Nothing.

"It just works" was used a lot in the presentation, but that's just hyperbole and based solely on the features within the game, and not the game or the platform itself. If you think that Bethesda is going to magically be able to stitch together dozens or hundreds of mods any better than the community when they've all been pieced together by hundreds of different people with very little collaboration, you're in for a nasty surprise. Modding won't be any easier or less problematic just because Bethesda is now overseeing it. They've always taken a hands off approach to these things, that's why they made their games modding-centric in the first place. Why worry about the quality of your content when you can just let the players fix it if they don't like it? That's a hell of a lot easier than catering to everyone.


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> And by the time I had played Daggerfall enough that it became repetitive, without modding, I had put twice as many hours into it as I did Skyrim after full completion and mods.
> 
> So what's your point?


That it's completely subjective. If you don't remember running for two hours seeing the exact same texture every 5 feet cause that's all it was and not coming into interaction with anything interactable for the last 10 minutes then you did not actually play Daggerfall and are living some fantasy world.

Was it a good game? Meh, sure.
Was it a revolutionary game? Yea.
Did it lay a great foundation for the games to come and what not to be like? Oh yea.


----------



## daviejams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Why do you think we keep bringing up the engine?
> 
> Because it won't play like it looked in the conference, it'll be lucky to run at all.
> 
> Paid mods means no unpaid mods if Bethesda has their own platform. They can simply lock out anything they haven't licensed. Let that sink in and then tell me it's not a big deal. Not to mention that I already have 4 platforms I use to play games. These companies are getting to be bloatware, and nobody likes bloatware.


I will bet you one British pound that Fallout 4 will look like those pictures and will run just fine

some mods were nice for Skyrim but they were not really needed at all , and as I said you could just not buy them or even acknowledge that they exist

We don't even know if their thing will be a game launcher either and even if it is , who cares really ? Bloatware ? It won't slow down my PC that is for sure


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> That it's completely subjective. If you don't remember running for two hours seeing the exact same texture every 5 feet cause that's all it was and not coming into interaction with anything interactable for the last 10 minutes then you did not actually play Daggerfall and are living some fantasy world.


And this never happened in Skyrim or Oblivion?









Nothing has changed, they still randomly generate a lot of stuff but go back and tailor it until it's no longer generic.

I also don't feel that games should play off of some ADHD perspective of "something has to be happening everywhere all the time or I'm bored". I have my own objectives in an open world RPG, and I don't always appreciate being interrupted every two minutes with BS that the game dev thinks I should be doing.

There were so many bears in the woods in Skyrim that the ground should have resembled a gargantuan litter box. That isn't fun, that's just obnoxious when you can punch a bear to death an hour into the game.

Bethesda's approach to open world reminds me of what all of the early access games are doing with horror games. Jump scares make horror games fun right? Let's put Jump scares EVERYWHERE, EVERY 12 SECOND A NEW JUMP SCARE! Skyrim's interactivity was shallow and pointless, and they put it everywhere just for the sake of having a lot of interactivity. More jump scares don't make a better horror game than fewer, higher quality jump scares well placed, appropriately timed and contextualized. The same goes for OWRPG's, more interactivity does not make a better game than fewer, higher quality interaction that are well placed, well timed and appropriately contextualized.

Stop spamming me while I play video games for crying out loud.


----------



## zealord

okay guys. I am heading out soon to get E3 food (also known as unhealthy stuff sugar overload).

Even if I don't own an Xbox One I am still kind of looking forward to Microsoft Press Conference.

Let the hype never end !


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> okay guys. I am heading out soon to get E3 food (also known as unhealthy stuff sugar overload).
> 
> Even if I don't own an Xbox One I am still kind of looking forward to Microsoft Press Conference.
> 
> Let the hype never end !


Same here. Looking forward to MS conference


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Same here. Looking forward to MS conference


Do you know if there is a youtube stream or only twitch? I'm at work and can go on youtube, but not twitch









*edit:* nevermind! I found it under the Live! tab on youtube


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> Do you know if there is a youtube stream or only twitch? I'm at work and can go on youtube, but not twitch


Should be on their youtube channel for sure

https://www.youtube.com/user/xbox


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Same here. Looking forward to MS conference


You are always in the PS4 thread posting. Do you also have an Xbox One or are you looking at what Microsoft has to offer for the future and maybe decide then if you want to buy an Xbone?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> You are always in the PS4 thread posting. Do you also have an Xbox One or are you looking at what Microsoft has to offer for the future and maybe decide then if you want to buy an Xbone?


I will one day buy an Xbone but ONLY when they release a slim version.

I already have a PS4 and will get a PC this month. If I buy an Xbone than wife will go crazy. I need it to be smaller so I can hide better


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> Do you know if there is a youtube stream or only twitch? I'm at work and can go on youtube, but not twitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit:* nevermind! I found it under the Live! tab on youtube


https://www.youtube.com/e3?feature=int-yo-e3

You could try that when the MS one begins


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I will one day buy an Xbone but ONLY when they release a slim version.
> 
> I already have a PS4 and will get a PC this month. *If I buy an Xbone than wife will go crazy. I need it to be smaller so I can hide bette*r


haha









The only game I'd be remotely interested in for Xbox is Scalebound, but that won't have a showing at E3. Afaik its coming to Gamescom.

Quantum Break, Rise of the Tomb Raider will eventually be on PC.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> okay guys. I am heading out soon to get E3 food (also known as unhealthy stuff sugar overload).
> 
> Even if I don't own an Xbox One I am still kind of looking forward to Microsoft Press Conference.
> 
> Let the hype never end !


Doing the same thing now!


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Doing the same thing now!


Mountain Dew and Doritos vital for Xbox conference or so I've heard !


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Mountain Dew and Doritos vital for Xbox conference or so I've heard !




Low Blow son... Low Blow...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Mountain Dew and Doritos vital for Xbox conference or so I've heard !


Conference is at 730 PM so it is dinner time here. We are going to be eating this



I envy you who will eat junk food while watching these conferenes









Edit : If I were only single than it would be my boxers and some burger and patatoes with some chicken nuggets or mozarella sticks for sure


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Conference is at 730 PM so it is dinner time here. We are going to be eating this
> 
> I envy you who will eat junk food while watching these conferenes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : If I were only single than it would be my boxers and some burger and patatoes with some chicken nuggets or mozarella sticks for sure


You are a horrible liar, and after seeing that I'm now hungry for a good fish dinner at 10 A.M.

I hate you. Go away.


----------



## zealord

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Conference is at 730 PM so it is dinner time here. We are going to be eating this
> 
> 
> 
> I envy you who will eat junk food while watching these conferenes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : If I were only single than it would be my boxers and some burger and patatoes with some chicken nuggets or mozarella sticks for sure






That looks really good actually







I'd definitely favour this fish over chicken nuggets


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> You are a horrible liar, and after seeing that I'm now hungry for a good fish dinner at 10 A.M.
> 
> I hate you. Go away.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> 
> That looks really good actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd definitely favour this fish over chicken nuggets


Yeah I am going to enjoy the hell out of the fish tonight


----------



## zealord

has this been posted on OCN before?

new game from Crytek

http://www.robinsonthegame.com/

http://crytek.com/news/make-contact-with-a-new-reality-in-crytek-s-robinson-the-journey

(well its not much for now. probably Virtual Reality title







)


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> has this been posted on OCN before?
> 
> new game from Crytek
> 
> http://www.robinsonthegame.com/
> 
> http://crytek.com/news/make-contact-with-a-new-reality-in-crytek-s-robinson-the-journey
> 
> (well its not much for now. probably Virtual Reality title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Wow first time I am seeing.

Looks good. I welcome games that are created with VR in mind


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> Are you implying that Morrowind, Oblivion, and Skyrim were all not worthy successors?


Yes.

_Daggerfall_ has certainly aged, but what it did, it did well, and had a scale like few games since.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Listed by quality in the same order, with Skyrim being just bad enough to admit that we'll never see a good open world RPG in the TES setting again.


I liked Morrowind a lot, and I still consider it one of my favorite games. However, it was definitely a two steps forward, one step back sort of thing and felt very constrained in scale.

Oblivion was mediocre and Skyrim bored me.


----------



## majin662

I came for the dishonored 2. I stayed for the fallout 4. I do have my concerns regarding the engines capabilities, but the aspirations they have for the game are really interesting to me. Also I am glad the graphics looked honest. If it comes out and looks worse than that I'll be seriously shocked. I'd honestly prefer a dev sell me on what's in the game instead of how it looks and I think they did a good job of that.

Dishonored 2. full cgi trailer. did not care. HYPE!!!! (tempered of course, but I LOVED dishonored so I'm not too concerned)


----------



## Alatar

Added some twitch and youtube VODs of the previous press conferences to the OP. If anyone has any other hosting sites that host the full vids do feel free to post.


----------



## thrgk

when does amd lift the fury nda?


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> when does amd lift the fury nda?


Not before the PC gaming thingie.
They want the full impact during that conference and not have it spoiled on a random website.


----------



## Qu1ckset

I was never a huge fan of Elder Scrolls, Fallout , and after watching Bethesda Conferance I still fail to see all the hype with Fallout 4 still looks as uninteresting to me as all the fallout and elder scrolls before it..







Doom looked kinda cool at first and then as the demo went on it looked super repidative and boring as well... That's just my opinion not trying to rain on anyone's parade.

I personlly can't wait for M$ and EA's press conferences today


----------



## ondoy

youtubes E3 coverage [email protected]


----------



## Qu1ckset

Can someone post a YouTube Link please for the M$ conference, much easy for me to AirPlay it from my Phone to Apple TV and not have to get outta bed lol


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Can someone post a YouTube Link please for the M$ conference, much easy for me to AirPlay it from my Phone to Apple TV and not have to get outta bed lol


use this - https://www.youtube.com/e3?feature=int-yo-e3-03


----------



## King PWNinater

....So hyped for Halo.


----------



## Alatar

I wish MS would throw PC gamers a bone and give us halo MCC


----------



## zealord

back with food and hype. bring it on E3 !


----------



## King PWNinater

Lol Man of steel. And hey, looks like they're starting with Halo.


----------



## Str8Klownin

ok, that opening sequence for xbox was pretty darn cool...

Cant go wrong with Hans Zimmers Superman too


----------



## VSG

lol why does the narrator in the video sound like a Vortigaunt from Half Life?


----------



## majin662

pizza ordered. so good having a job that provides desk, internet, tv's, computers....complete waste of a monday in progress.


----------



## Alatar

Halo: battlefield edition


----------



## lacrossewacker

ahhh Having to watch this on like 3 inches of my laptop screen with no volume. Not optimal, but it looks great!


----------



## sugarhell

Halo:10 fps edition


----------



## Dead Meat

I just want to hear and update about Minecraft. Both on the XBOne and for PC. We haven't had a real update (other than performance and security updates) in over 8 months.

I miss getting 2 to 3 snapshots a week. I don't own a XBOne or PS4, but I'm getting tired of Microsoft pushing DLC skins for the XBOne version of Minecraft.


----------



## zealord

didnt see Recore happening. Nice to see something new that hasnt been leaked


----------



## Alatar

Lol Phil spencer has a round stage in the middle of the place. The guys in the front rows must be annoyed.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> didnt see Recore happening. Nice to see something new that hasnt been leaked


It seems like very new game out there needs to contain a companion "dog". Glad it died and was replaced with a bigger robot









Backward compatibility for xbox 360 on the console not streaming neato.


----------



## VSG

lol all the guys in the front having to turn around

Microsoft being all XBOX One only. What a shocker!


----------



## Alatar

Wow okay that's actually extremely cool!


----------



## Assirra

They could at least have said what kind of game it was.
Every time i get hyped about cg trailers like that recently its another dota clone.


----------



## zealord

WOW backwards compatability. That is amazing. I actually envy it. Wish it was on PS4.


----------



## sugalumps

This should have been a standard...................... you can now play your old games....... the response from people.

My goodness, the e3 where being able to play your old games is a big feat.


----------



## majin662

starting off wrong for me so far. Exclusive...exclusive...can we catch a "xbox AND pc"

2015 the year of REMAKES REMASTERS DEFINITIVES and now LAST GEN lol


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> WOW backwards compatability. That is amazing. I actually envy it. Wish it was on PS4.


Dats big!







Hey Sony....you hearing this?!


----------



## VSG

Very cool. Now the XBone can actually get more games at 1080p, 60 FPS


----------



## Outcasst

Looked like Mass Effect was running at like 20FPS.

I think 360 games are going to run worse than One games, because you lose a lot of performance in the emulation.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Dats big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sony....you hearing this?!


except for he said "runs exactly as it did on 360"


----------



## Geneaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Dats big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sony....you hearing this?!


This is definitely gonna push some pressure on Sony to develop native backwards compatibility.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Very cool. Now the XBone can actually get more games at 1080p, 60 FPS


Well...

Mass effect 1 looked liked it ran at 15 fps


----------



## zealord

what the hell happened to Xbox ? This is all pretty great. How could they screw up so bad in 2013?


----------



## Foxdie

man xbox controller.. ms upping their game..


----------



## VSG

Wow that controller looks good. Hope they make a wired version also, and price it well.


----------



## maarten12100

repeat of the Bethesda speech...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Looked like Mass Effect was running at like 20FPS.
> 
> I think 360 games are going to run worse than One games, because you lose a lot of performance in the emulation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Well...
> 
> Mass effect 1 looked liked it ran at 15 fps


lol yeah I re-watched that part and it was pretty bad. Can't judge just yet though!


----------



## Cr4zy

They say backwards compatibility, but also say "games will start showing up on the marketplace" and "use you retail disc and download the game"

Which to me sounds less like "backwards compatibility" and more like "we have to do stuff on our end so these games actually work on the xbox one"

Meaning not every game 360 had will work on it until it's approved by microsoft?


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geneaux*
> 
> This is definitely gonna push some pressure on Sony to develop native backwards compatibility.


Not going to happen, how are they going to re sell us god of war/uncharted etc etc


----------



## VSG

Didn't they say yesterday that the Fallout 4 Demo would be done only once at E3?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Dear god Fallout 4 looks like trash.

The leaves looked completely and utterly flat, with ZERO texture to them. It just looks so bad.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> what the hell happened to Xbox ? This is all pretty great. How could they screw up so bad in 2013?


They pretty much won the ps3/x360 generation and got too confident, thought that no one could stop them from pulling extremely anti consumer stuff.

Then again sony was most likely also going to do most of it before it blew up in MS' face. So TBH the xbox one launch stuff was a combination of overconfidence and bad luck.


----------



## majin662

that controller looks sick. may have to get one depending on reviews

for those who didnt catch it though. that backwards compatibility was "exactly as it ran on 360" so does not sound like enahncements will be coming.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Dear god Fallout 4 looks like trash.
> 
> The leaves looked completely and utterly flat, with ZERO texture to them. It just looks so bad.


You don't have to play it though. Game doesn't look spectacular, but good enough for me.

People will probably understand soon that games won't make a huge jump in graphics and halo cards like Titan X don't make much sense for "next gen" games


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> that controller looks sick. may have to get one depending on reviews
> 
> for those who didnt catch it though. that backwards compatibility was "exactly as it ran on 360" so does not sound like enahncements will be coming.


I feel like the elite controller dpad looked even worse than the original 360 controller dpad.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> They pretty much won the ps3/x360 generation and got too confident, thought that no one could stop them from pulling extremely anti consumer stuff.
> 
> Then again sony was most likely also going to do most of it before it blew up in MS' face. So TBH the xbox one launch stuff was a combination of overconfidence and bad luck.


nah they are equal in terms of sales (roughly~).

Imho the PS3 has better games with Last of Us, Demon's Souls etc.. That is subjective, but I don't think Xbox 360 won last gen. Maybe in america they did though.


----------



## majin662

whoa. mods on xbox one. BUTTTTTTTT noticed he didn't say mods MADE FOR FREE will be transferred for free. He left it WIDE open for paid mods on pc....and free ones for xbox one


----------



## keikei

LMAO. One guy claps for the new madden game.


----------



## Geneaux

Mods on XB1? I don't know what to think now.


----------



## Alatar

xbox one players getting some PC mods for FO4









I wonder if that means that their new bethesda platform has some style of steam workshop esque mod library. And then some of those are going to be ported to xbox by the bethesda team.

Direct compatibility is impossible and I can't see anyone porting all of nexus mods for example lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> nah they are equal in terms of sales (roughly~).
> 
> Imho the PS3 has better games with Last of Us, Demon's Souls etc.. That is subjective, but I don't think Xbox 360 won last gen. Maybe in america they did though.


The front end sales are more important. PS3 only caught up really late in the generation.


----------



## royalkilla408

EA


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geneaux*
> 
> Mods on XB1? I don't know what to think now.


Still required a computer.


----------



## Qu1ckset

I want that new XB1 Elite controller, it looked dope! Kinda regret being an early adopter of my current XB1 controller on my PC


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The front end sales are more important. PS3 only caught up really late in the generation.


ah ok didn't know that. The PS3 was super expensive at launch wasn't it?


----------



## majin662

EA tanked hard. that was HILARIOUS


----------



## djriful

I smell so much bs marketing from Xbox event. It's like people never seen them before. I've seen so much, nothing special. Boring.

"First ever!"
"Only"
"Best"

dude... we had those things like decade ago.


----------



## sugalumps

YES DARK SOULS YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls3?!


----------



## majin662

man for a company trying "do right by pc gamers" I haven't heard a single thing out of this to make that a reality. (not that i fell for it to begin with.) Thought we'd here more ....xbox and pc....what with their whole windows 10 dx12 go go go go we love you compaign


----------



## sugalumps

Early 2016 DS3!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Early 2016 DS3!


Yeah, couldnt see the date. You sure?!


----------



## brootalperry

With all these great things Microsoft is doing for their bread and butter, I wonder what they'll come up with at the PC conference tomorrow...


----------



## Str8Klownin

they BETTER take their sweet time with the division. lord knows Ubisofts needs it


----------



## lombardsoup

Dark Souls 3, my life is now complete

...what was Fallout 4 again


----------



## Qu1ckset

Look at that downgrade Ubisoft.....


----------



## Alatar

Always good to have more dark souls.

I just hope there's no nonsense timed exclusive stuff etc. Day one on PC please.


----------



## Alvarez

Xbox360 backwards thing looks tempting. So i can simply buy X360 game and play on Xone ?


----------



## Assirra

Yea not this time Dark Souls.
I will wait another year extra for the definitive edition before you let me pay 20euro extra on top of my 60 for a couple patches.


----------



## sugalumps

LOL what is this garbage!

-We gonna do right by you pc gamers *kappa


----------



## djriful

Well I hope MS is going to make Windows 10 is same level appealing platform..


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Always good to have more dark souls.
> 
> I just hope there's no nonsense timed exclusive stuff etc. *Day one on PC please*.


PC always comes later sadly


----------



## Alatar

Looks like some random moba game?

At least win10 was mentioned heh


----------



## Assirra

"oh this looks good"
Then Brad from Giantbomb
"it's a third person moba"

pass


----------



## sugarhell

"We have indie games too "


----------



## lombardsoup

lol this is awful, one good game for every 10-20 throwaway titles


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> "oh this looks good"
> Then Brad from Giantbomb
> "it's a third person moba"
> 
> pass


third person mobas are really fun to me imo. I love smite


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> third person mobas are really fun to me imo. I love smite


Too bad that the market has already been saturated. New mobas are just going to die because people will just play dota, lol or smite.


----------



## VSG

Ugh more exclusively on Xbox One games.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> third person mobas are really fun to me imo. I love smite


I'm just tired of seeing these great cg trailers to then find out it's a genre i absolutely dislike.
Moba trailers are getting famous for that thing.


----------



## sugalumps

Damn cuphead is exculsive, liked the look of it when it was first announced.


----------



## sugalumps

Hahaha enjoy console gamers, you now have early access.

You can keep it!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ugh more exclusively on Xbox One games.


What's wrong with that?

Just buy both consoles


----------



## keikei

Dean Hall. Did he already finish DayZ?


----------



## Alatar

This actually sounds really cool.

Also I get irrational "must buy now" urges whenever I see something space related


----------



## AndroidVageta

So MS is just paying for exclusive rights on every thing? Be nice if they'd stop being so greedy and actually create their own good games. Christ...and I say this not even owning any console.


----------



## zealord

Thank god Tomb Raider still says "exclusive for Xbox holiday 2015". So PC and PS4 is still on track


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> So MS is just paying for exclusive rights on every thing? Be nice if they'd stop being so greedy and actually create their own good games. Christ...and I say this not even owning any console.


It was all the same stuff last year too. Just "exclusive this" and "exclusive that". A lot were just launch exclusive, but still pretty annoying.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Well this Tomb Raider game play looks way too over the top. It's like they're trying to copy Uncharted while sprinkling it with some meth.


----------



## Str8Klownin

damn. i didnt think tomb raider would look that good.


----------



## VSG

Tomb Raider looks good, but mostly rehashed mechanics from the previous game. This is not a bad thing in general but those QTEs can go die in a fire.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> damn. i didnt think tomb raider would like that good.


Not that hard probably when all you're rendering is ice haha!

Looks too over the top for me...I did enjoy the last one so we'll see how it goes when MS's paid exclusivity ends.


----------



## Alatar

I thought tomb raider looked awful.

Scripted crap on top of more scripted crap.


----------



## majin662

calling it now, that's not real gameplay. No ui....and cut scenes interwoven way too seamlessly. this is a "vertical slice" Hope to be wrong....but I can't even trust seeing button prompts anymore at these things....or believing just cause a dude has a controller he's actually doing something.


----------



## xSociety

RARE!


----------



## sugalumps

So that is why dayz gets very little updates.


----------



## zealord

sea of thieves looks like it could be fun, but xbox one exclusive anyway.

Man I love Lena Headeys voice.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> You don't have to play it though. Game doesn't look spectacular, but good enough for me.
> 
> People will probably understand soon that games won't make a huge jump in graphics and halo cards like Titan X don't make much sense for "next gen" games


So much wrong with this.

The visuals in Fallout 4 don't even pass as CURRENT, who is even talking about big jumps? Your statements also completely ignore advancement in augmented reality and the fact we do have a long way to go with visuals.

Trying to pretend that our current visuals are all that there will ever be, or that Fallout 4 is even modern is just nuts at best.


----------



## Alatar

Nice. Something for Valve / Vive


----------



## Assirra

Sea of thieves looks great, hope it gets to PC as well.


----------



## VSG

New Minecraft finally!


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> So much wrong with this.
> 
> The visuals in Fallout 4 don't even pass as CURRENT, who is even talking about big jumps? Your statements also completely ignore advancement in augmented reality and the fact we do have a long way to go with visuals.
> 
> Trying to pretend that our current visuals are all that there will ever be, or that Fallout 4 is even modern is just nuts at best.


hate to say it mate but you have to live in the world we live in instead of what you hope it'd be.

Let's see how many games with amazing graphics that are up to your standards are coming out in the next 18 months.









(Don't get me wrong. I wish they were better too, but the reality is they are not and there is a reason for it)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Sea of thieves looks great, hope it gets to PC as well.


they said xbox one exclusive and they own Rare. So unlikely, but there is a super small chance though.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Am I the only one that things MS showing is pretty lame so far? Don't tell me Sony is going to blow them away again.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Ok that's pretty epic if it works like that


----------



## Foxdie

omg holo lens.. WOW..

This will change games forever.. no wonder ms bought minecraft.. it's a pretty cool demo and game to use hololens.

MS game is god tier.


----------



## sugalumps

WHAT IS THIS MAGIC


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> Am I the only one that things MS showing is pretty lame so far? Don't tell me Sony is going to blow them away again.


going to depend. doesn't sony have even less coming down the pipe? Not saying MS's is wowing me at all, but I'm thinking the ps4 may be even slimmer pickings. Hope I'm wrong as usual, but we'll see


----------



## Assirra

That looks goddam amazing.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> So that is why dayz gets very little updates.


Day Z still gets updates? I thought that was abandonware by now.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Would be cool to play Civ on the table like that


----------



## xSociety

WOOOOOOOOW!


----------



## AndroidVageta

Is there a reason this couldn't be done using VR? What makes the Hololens more special in this instance? With VR you could even play the game in first person.


----------



## djriful

How is that so clear view ,clarity and tracking? No glitching at all? Magic?


----------



## lombardsoup

Already sick of hearing about VR, just want games and release dates


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> Am I the only one that things MS showing is pretty lame so far? Don't tell me Sony is going to blow them away again.


Yeah no this is one of the best MS/Sony conferences ever.

They really haven't made any mistakes and the bombs they're dropping are great for xbox players.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> That looks goddam amazing.


It does but there's zero guarantee that it looks anywhere close to that on the actual device.

Resolution, field of view etc. are pretty much huge question marks at this point.

I wouldn't buy into the hype just yet.


----------



## majin662

I'm impressed with that holo lens demo just for the future implementations, IF. and it's a HUGE if....it works like that


----------



## Shrak

SORCERY!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> Is there a reason this couldn't be done using VR? What makes the Hololens more special in this instance? With VR you could even play the game in first person.


Two different technologies. One makes the game world 3D for you, the other brings the game world to the real world.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> How is that so clear view ,clarity and tracking? No glitching at all? Magic?


Who knows, no specs so far from what I can see. Also, this is E3 so who knows how well it'll actually work in the real world. I doubt the resolution will be that crisp and high def though. We'll see.

I for one am still more interested in VR...AR seems too limiting to me.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> How is that so clear view ,clarity and tracking? No glitching at all? Magic?


Because it's not the real product. Just a view that's trying to visualize to the potential buyer how the real product will work.

Again, FoV, resolution, tracking area/accuracy etc. are unknowns. Can't really make any judgements at all yet.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> SORCERY!
> Two different technologies. One makes the game world 3D for you, the other brings the game world to the real world.


Yeah, well I play games to escape reality. Not saying it isn't "cool" tech wise but...meh...I don't want to kill aliens in my room...I want to do it in an open world space station. Something like that. Either way, that's just my preferences.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It does but there's zero guarantee that it looks anywhere close to that on the actual device.
> 
> Resolution, field of view etc. are pretty much huge question marks at this point.
> 
> I wouldn't buy into the hype just yet.


Of course but it's nice to see technology do something actually cool for once.

Anyway, none of those VR helmets have any use for me if i cannot wear my standard glasses under them + if it works for people with a lazy eye.

So far none of these VR thingies confirmed those 2.


----------



## majin662

I can see it now. "Will you get out of the kitchen with that thing, I'm trying to cook." runs off chasing little things across the living room...kicking the dog in the process and knocking over one's beer from a table.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> I can see it now. "Will you get out of the kitchen with that thing, I'm trying to cook." runs off chasing little things across the living room...kicking the dog in the process and knocking over one's beer from a table.


lol the potential PETA lawsuits


----------



## AndroidVageta

Will the new Gears get flack for not looking super impressive like Fallout 4? Perhaps it was just lower res live stream...


----------



## Papas

Xbox just won e3.


----------



## Alatar

Phil Spencer looking extremely smug








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> Yeah, well I play games to escape reality. Not saying it isn't "cool" tech wise but...meh...I don't want to kill aliens in my room...I want to do it in an open world space station. Something like that. Either way, that's just my preferences.


Eh, it depends on the game. Management, building, strategy etc. games should be really nice with AR if they actually are built for it well.

FPS, simulators, traditional games etc. on the other hand should be really nice with VR.

And best of all ofc, you don't have to use any of this stuff lol.


----------



## xxroxx

Wow... That's a pathetic conference M$.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Xbox just won e3.


How did you see the Sony, EA, Ubisoft, PC gaming, and Nintendo showings already?


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Phil Spencer looking extremely smug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, it depends on the game. Management, building, strategy etc. games should be really nice with AR if they actually are built for it well.
> 
> FPS, simulators, traditional games etc. on the other hand should be really nice with VR.
> 
> And best of all ofc, you don't have to use any of this stuff lol.


I agree the game makes a huge difference. And Minecraft is possibly the best game to show off for such technology, so they definitely got that absolutely right.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> Yeah, well I play games to escape reality. Not saying it isn't "cool" tech wise but...meh...I don't want to kill aliens in my room...I want to do it in an open world space station. Something like that. Either way, that's just my preferences.


hololens has many other uses, you could project a movie on to a wall and watch it for example. check facebook, watch twitch. You wouldn't even need a TV


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> Wow... That's a pathetic conference M$.


?









I thought it was a very good conference.


----------



## Hl86

I don´t get it. Why do we get so advanced graphical games now, when we could have had them for pc 2 years ago. I guess its all about the Money.


----------



## lombardsoup

Started ok, bumpy second half. Not sure if I have the stomach to sit through Ubi's


----------



## Newbie2009

Gears, I'm sold.


----------



## majin662

I didn't dig that gears video. Seems like an odd departure from gears. Maybe it was the guys snarky humor. Dunno...seemed meh.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a very good conference.


Yeah. That was definitely one of the strongest E3 press conferences I've seen. Only the Sony PS4 reveal one stands out as a stronger one to me.


----------



## Lumiya

I really want to know and see more about this ION game.


----------



## sugalumps

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/backward-compatibility/available-games

Not every single game is going to be backwards compatable, it's going to have to be approved and supported.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a very good conference.


It was alright. Halo 5 and certain aspects of Hololens. Most of their games though looked meh to me...Tomb Raider was too scripted and Gears 4 looks like the same ole stuff while not being graphically impressive to me. Definitely better than last years but I wouldn't consider it A+. Solid C.

Edit: I should say that the MS paying for all these exclusives and the developers taking it over getting their games to a larger audience has made me salty. Typical MS...don't innovate...just pay for it.


----------



## majin662

EA's conference. Sequels, battlefront, sequels, microtransactions,sequels Whooooo, thanks for coming out.


----------



## Alvarez

Gears of War ? Checked
Forza 6 ? Check
Dark Souls III ? Checked
Sea of Thieves ? Checked
Halo 6 ? Checked
Tomb Raider ? Checked
Division ? Checked
Backwards ? Checked

Good presentation overall, real exc. + compatibility looks prett good


----------



## RagingCain

Would anyone mind summarizing Microsoft for those poor souls stuck at work?


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> How did you see the Sony, EA, Ubisoft, PC gaming, and Nintendo showings already?


Sony would have to add alot more the xbox to even come close to xbox one. Jeez ps4 after 18+ months still dosnt have dnla support. Xbox is building on a great console, added backwords compatibility, vr, gears, old fears, a crap ton of amazing games, new programs. Xbox one has alot already that ps4 isnt getting for months.


----------



## djriful

I'm waiting for Square Enix...


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> hate to say it mate but you have to live in the world we live in instead of what you hope it'd be.
> 
> Let's see how many games with amazing graphics that are up to your standards are coming out in the next 18 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Don't get me wrong. I wish they were better too, but the reality is they are not and there is a reason for it)
> they said xbox one exclusive and they own Rare. So unlikely, but there is a super small chance though.


You are missing the point entirely.

First; there will be plenty of games this year that look better than Fallout 4, but that isn't the point. The point is that as a whole the industry is just trash, and the last year was one of the worst in gaming history in terms of quality of games. $200,000,000 titles failing to work on launch!

Fallout 4 doesn't get to be bad, and look bad. You can look bad when your systems work, and mechanically the game runs well. Bethesda has NEVER released a Fallout game that didn't look like crap and run like crap. Anyone thinking Fallout 4 isn't going to be some 30 FPS targeted console abomination is going to get a rude awakening. If Bethesda had a history of quality products that actually worked, ever, then you could use the visual doesn't matter argument.

That isn't the case.


Bethesda has only released shoddy and busted ass games.
Bethesda is now trying to push Fallout 4, looking like ass, on us.
It will be busted as Hell like all their other games.
I will end up buying it and complaining the whole damn time I play it.

/rant


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Would anyone mind summarizing Microsoft for those poor souls stuck at work?


The post right above you. It was a solid 9/10 for me, and I'm not really a MS guy.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Would anyone mind summarizing Microsoft for those poor souls stuck at work?


1h 30mins of exclusives
backwards compatibility with x360 games
new controller
early access program for xbone
some shots taken at sony for charging for games that customers already own
couple of shout outs to Valve/Vive and oculus rift
Good hololens demo with minecraft
fallout 4 PC mods on xbox one


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Sony would have to add alot more the xbox to even come close to xbox one. Jeez ps4 after 18+ months still dosnt have dnla support. Xbox is building on a great console, added backwords compatibility, vr, gears, old fears, a crap ton of amazing games, new programs. Xbox one has alot already that ps4 isnt getting for months.


DNLA isn't E3?

BC is already on PS4, no? VR is a major check...considering PS4's VR is ACTUAL VR and not some virtual room, "amazing" games in your opinion...Halo 5 was really the only thing I saw that I want to play.

So yeah...not hating but I don't see how Xbox "won" anything. That's just me though.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 1h 30mins of exclusives
> backwards compatibility with x360 games
> new controller
> early access program for xbone
> some shots taken at sony for charging for games that customers already own
> couple of shout outs to Valve/Vive and oculus rift
> Good hololens demo with minecraft
> fallout 4 PC mods on xbox one


* Backwards compatability with certain xbox 360 games, it's not just going to natively support all your 360 games.

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/backward-compatibility/available-games


----------



## VSG

New MGS: Phantom Pain trailer being shown now.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> It was alright. Halo 5 and certain aspects of Hololens. Most of their games though looked meh to me...Tomb Raider was too scripted and Gears 4 looks like the same ole stuff while not being graphically impressive to me. Definitely better than last years but I wouldn't consider it A+. Solid C.
> 
> *Edit: I should say that the MS paying for all these exclusives and the developers taking it over getting their games to a larger audience has made me salty. Typical MS...don't innovate...just pay for it*.


Ok I agree on that. I am salty too that Tomb Raider will launch later on PC, but Halo and Gears of War looked pretty cool. I'd love to have them on PC. Also the new controller looked nice and backwards compabality is amazing.

I am pretty sure that this conference will boost Xbox One sales in the US by a good chunk.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> New MGS: Phantom Pain trailer being shown now.


Can not wait for this one. Oh man...


----------



## DoomDash

I will say this, that Gears of War 4 demo was not very impressive. Of all things to show they show off a dark slow paced section of the game? Also, wow so many games with token females now.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> New MGS: Phantom Pain trailer being shown now.


where? where ? where where where? I need kojima


----------



## Assirra

Hmm now that i am thinking, has any VR hardware confirmed to work with both standard glasses and a lazy eye?

Till then this looks all cool but impossible for me to use


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Ok I agree on that. I am salty too that Tomb Raider will launch later on PC, but Halo and Gears of War looked pretty cool. I'd love to have them on PC. Also the new controller looked nice and backwards compabality is amazing.
> 
> I am pretty sure that this conference will boost Xbox One sales in the US by a good chunk.


Eh, Tomb Raider I'm sort of undecided on now. After what they showed. Don't mind waiting now. Halo looked awesome but that's always been Xbox exclusive so no salt there. GoW never been a fan and the new one looked...ehh...I didn't care for it.

New controller looks baller but I've got a custom DS4 now (play I find the comfort tops!) and BC is limited and lacks details so we'll see about that. Something tells me Sony will have an appropriate response.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> where? where ? where where where? I need kojima


https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLkwIeqsPeOG_gKuEDae5A7dsQOSmhrn9K&v=aBM5nzJ5Bws

Use the power of the internets and go back to watch the whole thing. Just a theatrical trailer, mind you.

Edit: Random giant robot enemy. What's going on??


----------



## xSociety

I want that new controller! Finally able to map buttons.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Hmm now that i am thinking, has any VR hardware confirmed to work with both standard glasses and a lazy eye?
> 
> Till then this looks all cool but impossible for me to use


Damn dude, no offense, but you might just be a little SOL. They can't accommodate everyone I suppose?


----------



## majin662

that trailer was pretty pimping


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Hmm now that i am thinking, has any VR hardware confirmed to work with both standard glasses and a lazy eye?
> 
> Till then this looks all cool but impossible for me to use


I need to try a headset hands on too before I can guarantee it'll work for me. Just glasses, but I've got a weird prescription and it mostly affects my focus. The new lenses and screen orientation from when I last tried the rift could be disastrous, as in outright painful to use, if my eyes don't agree with the focal point.


----------



## Retnu16

I was surprised that Call of Duty wasn't shown during Xbox's conference this year.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> Damn dude, no offense, but you might just be a little SOL. They can't accommodate everyone I suppose?


Yea i have eye issues since i was born basically, including an eye operation.
I cannot watch a single point with both eyes at the same time for instance, making standard 3d impossible and guessing distances messy.

You cannot believe how mind blown i was when the new 3ds 3D effect worked with me.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retnu16*
> 
> I was surprised that Call of Duty wasn't shown during Xbox's conference this year.


That probably means that Sony has exclusive DLC this time. Couldn't care less though.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dead Meat*
> 
> *I just want to hear and update about Minecraft.* Both on the XBOne and for PC. We haven't had a real update (other than performance and security updates) in over 8 months.
> 
> I miss getting 2 to 3 snapshots a week. I don't own a XBOne or PS4, but I'm getting tired of Microsoft pushing DLC skins for the XBOne version of Minecraft.


This past weekend my girlfriend's young sister (6 and a half years old) asked me if I knew what Minecraft was. I was like "oh yeah, it's like Lego's right? (baffled that she knew what it was) She just replied "yeah minecraft is soo cool"

Not that her sentiment would effect you at all, but I was astonished at learning first hand just how far reaching that Minecraft market really is.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retnu16*
> 
> I was surprised that Call of Duty wasn't shown during Xbox's conference this year.


Perhaps MS's budget for X1 was tapped out after buying all their exclusive games?


----------



## awdrifter

The MS conference was pretty good. Now we'll see what Sony will show. Hopefully some Morpheus VR games.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> DNLA isn't E3?
> 
> BC is already on PS4, no? VR is a major check...considering PS4's VR is ACTUAL VR and not some virtual room, "amazing" games in your opinion...Halo 5 was really the only thing I saw that I want to play.
> 
> So yeah...not hating but I don't see how Xbox "won" anything. That's just me though.


Sony's VR is going to be so lacklustre... Any VR on console will be meh , neither one has the horsepower to run normal games at 1080p 60fps...

Xbox had a wicked show, and it would take a lot to best that from the Sony camp, I'm not saying it was the best lineup in the world but pretty solid for xboxs players.

As a PC only gamer.. So far E3 has been disappointing, nothing really exciting, Xbox still hasn't even remotely interested me buying one, and I don't think anything Sony will show will interest me in buying another PS4.

I just hope M$ saved something exciting for the PC conference tomorrow so they didn't take away from there Xbox conference!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Hmm now that i am thinking, has any VR hardware confirmed to work with both standard glasses and a lazy eye?
> 
> Till then this looks all cool but impossible for me to use


I believe the release version of the Rift will fit over most glasses.


----------



## majin662

Legos....in portal world. Mind BLOWN


----------



## VSG

Lego game has GlaDOS, companion cubes and Chel as well as the original voice actors


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Sony's VR is going to be so lacklustre... Any VR on console will be meh , neither one has the horsepower to run normal games at 1080p 60fps...


Depends on the game really. Everything about Morpheus though seems to be pretty glowing by people who have used it. Time will tell.
Quote:


> As a PC only gamer.. So far E3 has been disappointing, nothing really exciting,


Agreed.
Quote:


> Xbox still hasn't even remotely interested me buying one,


Perhaps Halo 5 for me in a couple years when a console and the game is a lot cheaper.
Quote:


> and I don't think anything Sony will show will interest me in buying another PS4.


Quantic Dream, No Man's Sky, Last Guardian, and a few others. Definitely not some instant purchase for me but definitely more games I'm interested in. The "Xbox is for FPS players" still seems to hold true. Sony seems to bring more...interesting...and unique games to the table.

Might get one for No Man's Sky alone depending on how long the console exclusivity lasts.
Quote:


> I just hope M$ saved something exciting for the PC conference tomorrow so they didn't take away from there Xbox conference!


Agreed as well.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> where? where ? where where where? I need kojima


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Lego game has GlaDOS, companion cubes and Chel as well as the original voice actors


Homer in portal..mind double blown.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I believe the release version of the Rift will fit over most glasses.


But that doesn't mean it'll cooperate with all lenses. I can guarantee it won't work with mine with the vision of either eye being drastically different, either I'll be able to use it without glasses or not at all.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> But that doesn't mean it'll cooperate with all lenses. I can guarantee it won't work with mine with the vision of either eye being drastically different, either I'll be able to use it without glasses or not at all.


You can adjust the lenses to some pretty insane degrees. Obviously if your condition is beyond the scope of that, then you will be out of luck. I am sure we will know more as the actual release approaches.

I personally can't use them because I get motion sick REALLY easily and REALLY bad.


----------



## Versa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


My body isn't ready


----------



## AndroidVageta

OK...so the awesome backwards compatibility that MS announced supports a TON of games. 18 of them to be exact...









http://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/backward-compatibility/available-games

LOL! Incredible...


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


When was that aired? Didn't see it on twitch.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Versa*
> 
> My body isn't ready


Metal Gear Solid V The Phantom Pain will be the best game of all times. Everyone who played all installments of the series just knows that. It isn't even hope or speculation. It is an unavoidable fact by now


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> OK...so the awesome backwards compatibility that MS announced supports a TON of games. 18 of them to be exact...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/backward-compatibility/available-games
> 
> LOL! Incredible...


That link should be updated when they start...

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/06/xbox-360-backwards-compatibility-coming-to-xbox-one/
Quote:


> The list of games in the first wave can be found here. Much like the Xbox 360's limited support for the first Xbox's games, *more 360 games will be added to the backward compatibility list over time*-and there's no guarantee that a favorite 360 game will ever be brought forward to work on Xbox One. Nonetheless, *Microsoft promises over 100 titles to start, with hundreds more coming in the future.*


----------



## Versa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Metal Gear Solid V The Phantom Pain will be the best game of all times. Everyone who played all installments of the series just knows that. It isn't even hope or speculation. It is an unavoidable fact by now


I'm looking forward to MSG:V don't get me wrong lol. I just don't want it to be anything but perfect.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Versa*
> 
> I'm looking forward to MSG:V don't get me wrong lol. I just don't want it to be anything but perfect.


Me too









Have you seen the full size scaled bionic arm that comes with the Japanese Collectors Edition? it is amazing. I wish they would've done the same for EU/US


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> That link should be updated when they start...
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/06/xbox-360-backwards-compatibility-coming-to-xbox-one/
> http://arstechnica.com/uncategorized/2005/11/5558-2/


Ahhhhh OK! I was like what the...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> When was that aired? Didn't see it on twitch.


Gameslice's stream: https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLkwIeqsPeOG_gKuEDae5A7dsQOSmhrn9K&v=aBM5nzJ5Bws

Most of the media guys have continuous streams with all the artists and marketing reps going around but this seems to have a lot of the newer stuff first.


----------



## TopicClocker

Microsoft killed it, MY GOD!


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Microsoft killed it, MY GOD!


Did they? They announced and shown alot of good things, like backwards compatability and vr etc. But they shown very little in the way of good games(what this whole conference is about), fallout 4 sure but we already saw that through bethesdas stream. Dark souls 3(my favourite series) but no gameplay at all, very dark and crappily scripted gears of war moment and a bunch of poor indie games. We then had tomb raider which was uncharted out its face, a bunch of early access games that we dont even want anymore then dean hall presenting us with another "game"(can we even call it that, we dont even know if it is at this point) he is going to abandon.


----------



## zealord

If Microsoft does it right with Xbox One to PC streaming then they might have a very good offer this holiday with Xbox One with the new Controller.

But for that to be good all Xbox one games that you stream to Win 10 need to be playable with Mouse and keyboard. That would make me actually consider buying an Xbox One. (maybe)


----------



## WerePug

Bloody Dean Hall is back to take some more of your money, so he can fly to space this time or something. See, he's an expert on space sims now.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Did they? They announced and shown alot of good things, like backwards compatability and vr etc. But they shown very little in the way of good games(what this whole conference is about), fallout 4 sure but we already saw that through bethesdas stream. Dark souls 3(my favourite series) but no gameplay at all, very dark and crappily scripted gears of war moment and a bunch of poor indie games.


E3 is as much about the hardware and new features as it is games.

Electronic Entertainment Expo


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> Bloody Dean Hall is back to take some more of your money, so he can fly to space this time or something. See, he's an expert on space sims now.


A friend of mine gifted DayZ to me and I still feel cheated even if I didn't pay for it


----------



## Omega X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> You are missing the point entirely.
> 
> First; there will be plenty of games this year that look better than Fallout 4, but that isn't the point. The point is that as a whole the industry is just trash, and the last year was one of the worst in gaming history in terms of quality of games. $200,000,000 titles failing to work on launch!
> 
> Fallout 4 doesn't get to be bad, and look bad. You can look bad when your systems work, and mechanically the game runs well. Bethesda has NEVER released a Fallout game that didn't look like crap and run like crap. Anyone thinking Fallout 4 isn't going to be some 30 FPS targeted console abomination is going to get a rude awakening. If Bethesda had a history of quality products that actually worked, ever, then you could use the visual doesn't matter argument.
> 
> That isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Bethesda has only released shoddy and busted ass games.
> Bethesda is now trying to push Fallout 4, looking like ass, on us.
> It will be busted as Hell like all their other games.
> I will end up buying it and complaining the whole damn time I play it.
> 
> /rant


*slow clap*

Amazingly accurate.


----------



## MocoIMO

Very happy with the Microsoft announcement for the 360 backwards comp & Gears









Hopefully sony will come to bat with the same + external HDD compatibility so I can downsize my entertainment unit.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> E3 is as much about the hardware and new features as it is games.
> 
> Electronic Entertainment Expo


I still agree with him though. There were definitely some good parts but over all I wasn't very impressed...don't see how are others are but I'm not everyone.

Also, OT, but where are people getting that Fallout 4 looks like crap? Considering what it is and how large it is I'm not seeing the problem. Sure it's not some massive tech pushing type game but it looks dang good in my eyes. Gears 4 looked pretty crap but I'm guessing we won't hear about that...


----------



## maarten12100

I'm excited for new Nintendo Hardware actually as the rumour mill has been rolling for a while. But I think it may be next year...


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I'm excited for new Nintendo Hardware actually as the rumour mill has been rolling for a while. But I think it may be next year...


yeah we won't see it this year. They still need to sell "new" 3DS and Wii Us.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Home looks something out of the xbox live store.


That's a good thing for Windows 10


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> You are missing the point entirely.
> 
> First; there will be plenty of games this year that look better than Fallout 4, but that isn't the point. The point is that as a whole the industry is just trash, and the last year was one of the worst in gaming history in terms of quality of games. $200,000,000 titles failing to work on launch!
> 
> Fallout 4 doesn't get to be bad, and look bad. You can look bad when your systems work, and mechanically the game runs well. Bethesda has NEVER released a Fallout game that didn't look like crap and run like crap. Anyone thinking Fallout 4 isn't going to be some 30 FPS targeted console abomination is going to get a rude awakening. If Bethesda had a history of quality products that actually worked, ever, then you could use the visual doesn't matter argument.
> 
> That isn't the case.
> 
> 
> Bethesda has only released shoddy and busted ass games.
> Bethesda is now trying to push Fallout 4, looking like ass, on us.
> It will be busted as Hell like all their other games.
> I will end up buying it and complaining the whole damn time I play it.
> 
> /rant


Fallout 4 does not look like crap. I'm a guy who loves graphics as much as the next (primary reason for owning all Crysis games) but I like the look of fallout 4. These new consoles don't have the power required for a gritty realistic look (like metro 2033) so they had to compromise with a different easier to render art direction and thus we got fallout 4. It does look cartoony (like infinate) but i personally think it fits well with the theme of fallout. Its not a game that takes itself seriously.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> yeah we won't see it this year. They still need to sell "new" 3DS and Wii Us.


The new 3ds is actually amazing for me personally. I couldn't see the 3d effects on my brother's yet with my new 1 that i bought for Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate it actually works.
It's kinda crazy as someone who has quite some eye issues.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> The new 3ds is actually amazing for me personally. I couldn't see the 3d effects on my brother's yet with my new 1 that i bought for Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate it actually works.
> It's kinda crazy as someone who has quite some eye issues.


I bought the new 3DS last month ago too. So far its great. I am going to buy Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate soon


----------



## Qu1ckset

You guys should check this new controller out, there is a lot of features it brings that Microsoft didn't even mention , hell they barely skimmed the top of it, so not only does it had the customizable buttons , joysticks and paddles but there will be a APP for the controller so you can remap any button to what ever you want (no macros) , and you can even change the sensitivity of the joysticks and triggers and this is all firmware based settings , and you can have a bunch of profiles save on the controller itself and switch on the fly!

This controller is going to be beast for the Console FPS scene....

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/06/microsoft-unveils-new-xbox-one-elite-controller-and-weve-held-it/


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> You guys should check this new controller out, there is a lot of features it brings that Microsoft didn't even mention , hell they barely skimmed the top of it, so not only does it had the customizable buttons , joysticks and paddles but there will be a APP for the controller so you can remap any button to what ever you want (no macros) , and you can even change the sensitivity of the joysticks and triggers and this is all firmware based settings , and you can have a bunch of profiles save on the controller itself and switch on the fly!
> 
> This controller is going to be beast for the Console FPS scene....
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/06/microsoft-unveils-new-xbox-one-elite-controller-and-weve-held-it/


I want it!


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> You can adjust the lenses to some pretty insane degrees. Obviously if your condition is beyond the scope of that, then you will be out of luck. I am sure we will know more as the actual release approaches.
> 
> I personally can't use them because I get motion sick REALLY easily and REALLY bad.


Motion sickness is a case by case thing for me. Carnival rides? All day long, not a hint of a problem. 5' swells in the bay on a 24' boat? Constant vomiting. Hanging on to the side of a 200' tower while it sways in the wind is perfectly fine too, but a curvy road that isn't level will have me turning green unless I'm the driver.

I imagine there will be some games that I will curse the existence of for having a scene right in the middle of it that causes me to waste a perfectly good dinner..


----------



## Alatar

Predictions for EA conference:

-waaaay too much wrestling and handegg
-not enough battlefront


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Predictions for EA conference:
> 
> -waaaay too much wrestling and handegg
> -not enough battlefront


-all sequels
-quick "gameplay" clip of battlefront
-buy our service


----------



## sugalumps

Sports!









Oh wow mass effect! hype!


----------



## Alatar

I mean it was already known that the next ME was going to be set in Andromeda but Andromeda as a name is a bit tacky imo


----------



## majin662

man i need to skip ahead. im like 5 minutes behind everyone. go go fast forward


----------



## Assirra

So when they say holiday 2016 do they seriously mean in a year and a half or is it just another name for the Christmas period?


----------



## sugalumps

Listen to the response for sports, nothing then when they announced star wars they were all hype. How can EA not get that, the type of nerds that go to e3 dont care about sports games.


----------



## PandaAttack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> You guys should check this new controller out, there is a lot of features it brings that Microsoft didn't even mention , hell they barely skimmed the top of it, so not only does it had the customizable buttons , joysticks and paddles but there will be a APP for the controller so you can remap any button to what ever you want (no macros) , and you can even change the sensitivity of the joysticks and triggers and this is all firmware based settings , and you can have a bunch of profiles save on the controller itself and switch on the fly!
> 
> This controller is going to be beast for the Console FPS scene....
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/06/microsoft-unveils-new-xbox-one-elite-controller-and-weve-held-it/


I was wondering how long it would take them to put one of these out. If it's well made and reasonably priced it'll sell like hotcakes. Good on MS. If I didn't run a xim4 I'd be picking one of these up.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Blah blah blah...show Battlefront already!


----------



## Newbie2009

Need for speed. Another nice looking shallow game with ridge racer handling. What are they bets.


----------



## majin662

love how ttheyre showing nothing but telling me how awesome it is. how open it will be


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> Blah blah blah...show Battlefront already!


50 min sir


----------



## Alatar

Oh boy the amount of motion blur


----------



## AndroidVageta

Well the new NFS looks like crap. What is this car handling? Did they take the system from the Android NFS? Christ...it's painful just watching it...


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> Blah blah blah...show Battlefront already!


Did you miss the start?
They said they will close with it, so have fun waiting a bit


----------



## zealord

camera angle while drifting is horrible. Not my kind of racer I guess


----------



## majin662

didn't dig rivals open world nature. Not really going to be into this version either. Can I just get me a good singleplayer racing arcade game with some multiplayer elements that are optional.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

_Another_ SWTOR expansion???? I didn't know ppl still played this game.


----------



## Fantasy

ooh boy. NFS. What is up with the camera. ooohh no no no.


----------



## sugalumps

To date still the biggest hype letdown ever was swotr, bought the £110 collectors edition and we all stoped playing a week in,

I still currently use it as a foot rest under my desk no joke.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> _Another_ SWTOR expansion???? I didn't know ppl still played this game.


It's actually getting more popular than ever. Seems there's enough story to it to keep people involved for dozens or hundreds of hours now. But that's all they're playing for, aside from the typical Space Barbies Simulator that all sci-fi MMO's devolve into


----------



## AndroidVageta

Man...why can't we have a single player SW game with the awesomeness of that trailer of an expansion for the mediocre boring MMO?


----------



## majin662

i feel bad for EA. they must know ppl are only there for 1 reason and so theyre dragging it out. smart but come on does that mean they actually get ppl hate them


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Oh boy the amount of motion blur


100% This , was terrible how much motion blur there was.. Still very very interested tho..


----------



## sugarhell

Imagine a star wars rpg with that kind of storytelling...


----------



## AndroidVageta

Alright spaz...calm down. Did this guy smoke some meth before coming on stage? LOL!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Imagine a star wars rpg with that kind of storytelling...


It's almost as if EA/Bioware had a franchise like that before they decided to ruin it by turning it into an MMO


----------



## majin662

this guy is crazy nervous. get to the game.

edit: Where's the showtime at the apollo hook....pull this dude back


----------



## sugalumps

I feel really bad for this dude, so damn nervous.


----------



## Qu1ckset

This guy is so scared or nervous , he is trebling and speed talking lol


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's almost as if EA/Bioware had a franchise like that before they decided to ruin it by turning it into an MMO


I dont understand why anyone believes that they can copy WoW and still be better?


----------



## Newbie2009

Unravel looks beautiful


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's almost as if EA/Bioware had a franchise like that before they decided to ruin it by turning it into an MMO


MMOs are so hard to get right and so different then RPGs. Look at ES vs ES Online. The MMO sucks so bad.


----------



## sugalumps

Well it's better than need for speed I will give it that, but just screams little big planet.


----------



## majin662

looks gorgeous. may buy it just so that guy doesn't cry at night. Plus I'm a sucka for nifty little indie titles like this.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Well the creator was a spaz but this game looks gorgeous and like it'll be a ton of fun. Unravel has made it to my short list of desired games.


----------



## keikei

Unravel looks pretty good. A little bit of earthworm jim there.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Well it's better than need for speed I will give it that, but just screams little big planet.


yeah thats the vibe i got too, but I'm fine with that. wife and i loved LBP


----------



## AndroidVageta

Is PvZ the new CoD for children? Like religion, get them while they're young!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Unravel looks beautiful


Was just coming to post that. Looks absolutely fantastic.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> Is PvZ the new CoD for children? Like religion, get them while they're young!


thats a cruel and accurate viewpoint there. The indoctrination to Cod now with cutesy plants so your toddler can " GET SOME"


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> yeah thats the vibe i got too, but I'm fine with that. wife and i loved LBP


I spent way to much time in the first LBP so good!


----------



## keikei

Anyone catch Unravel release date? I went numb seeing the gameplay footage.


----------



## NFL

Pleasantly surprised by Unravel


----------



## zealord

Yep. if Unravel is reasonably priced I am very likely to buy it









Looks really great and you could tell that the creative director was genuinely passionate about his game. Okay he was nervous like hell, but he truly believed in and loved what he was talking about


----------



## majin662

Yeah. I kind hope the collectors edition comes with the chance to hug that guy and let him know everything will be ok.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Yeah. I kind hope the collectors edition comes with the chance to hug that guy and let him know everything will be ok.


hahahaha


----------



## Dmitriy

Solo play is now a feature that requires announcement.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

There's another 30 min. of junk until Battlefront is shown.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> Well the creator was a spaz but this game looks gorgeous and like it'll be a ton of fun. Unravel has made it to my short list of desired games.


I rather have a real developer that is a "spaz" on stage then some cheesy hired person that has zero clue what he is talking about.


----------



## majin662

hahahaha every applaud point he's tried to hit has had nothing but *crickets*

FREE UPDATES....libbala timmuh


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> There's another 30 min. of junk until Battlefront is shown.


Mass Effect? Mirrors Edge? There's still some time to save this!!!!


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> Mass Effect? Mirrors Edge? There's still some time to save this!!!!


I hope they show Mass Effect Andromeda gameplay. I'd really dig that


----------



## Alatar

Time for 20mins of sports!


----------



## sugarhell

ResidentSleeper time?


----------



## Boomer1990

Hopefully the new Mass Effect series wont end with the type of ending the last one had. Mass Effect 2 was one of my favorite games ever, and the ending to 3 ruined the entire series for me.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> Mass Effect? Mirrors Edge? There's still some time to save this!!!!


Mass Effect Andromeda, I doubt it. They did have the obligatory cgi trailer though.


----------



## majin662

EA owns like every sports license.....so yeah...this gonna take awhile


----------



## Newbie2009

Queue pictures of asses running around online in the new NBA game


----------



## PandaAttack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Queue pictures of asses running around online in the new NBA game


Probably the best thing to come out of ea sports if this happens.


----------



## majin662

was that fake applause i just heard????


----------



## Robin Nio

Sports... Sports... EA... EA... Skip... Skip...


----------



## Newbie2009

Oh finally, mobile!


----------



## xSociety

Ugh mobile, how about no.


----------



## Boomer1990

It keeps getting better, I love mobile phone games. *sarcasm*


----------



## majin662

400000 years of tappa tappa tappa tappa tappa tappa


----------



## Robin Nio

More Star Wars, just what we need.


----------



## Alatar

The F2P schemes in these games are surely as consumer friendly as possible.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomer1990*
> 
> It keeps getting better, I love mobile phone games. *sarcasm*


Now but in 10 years it will not matter. I dont think people hate mobile because it casual but more about the money put on a 5$ does not compare to a $60 full game.


----------



## mercs213

mobile and gaming do not belong in the same sentence...


----------



## Blk

What the hell is this crap...


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> What the hell is this crap...


Bring back need for speed


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Now but in 10 years it will not matter. I dont think people hate mobile because it casual but more about the money put on a 5$ does not compare to a $60 full game.


Are you expecting mobile and desktop-grade devices to be roughly equal in 2025?


----------



## Robin Nio

Alteast my girlfriend is enjoying this so I guess that always something.


----------



## zealord

mobile is basically the stepping stone for people who I wish never would be into gaming and drive companies into making decision based on how they spent money on the mobile platform.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

FIFA yessss!!!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> MINIONS PARADISE! LOL!!!!! ROFL!! EA ****


Well, people need to do something while on the john...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

PELE!!!!


----------



## Offender_Mullet

I wonder if the new FIFA will add realistic drunken fan riots, looting and killing when your team loses?


----------



## Moynesy

I like football...but please just get on with the games. No need for this....


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> I wonder if the new FIFA will add realistic drunken fan riots, looting and killing when your team loses?


DLC


----------



## Robin Nio

Oh wow, Pelé, I'm very impressed.








... Still not gonna buy Fifa.


----------



## Boomer1990

No offense to Pele, but I can't understand him.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> DLC


LoL. $60 season pass. Only on Origin.


----------



## Assirra

So yea, i rather take the akward nervous developer of unravel, then this cringeworthy nonsense.


----------



## majin662

this is painful. game dev wants a marketing blurb he can use to hype intro into a video. pele wants to give a biography ...this is so slow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> So yea, i rather take the akward nervous developer of unravel, then this cringeworthy nonsense.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomer1990*
> 
> No offense to Pele, but I can't understand him.


What is your native language? Here in Canada you have to learn how to understand all kind of English ascents.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> So yea, i rather take the akward nervous developer of unravel, then this cringeworthy nonsense.


He is a legend. But yeah, time and place.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> So yea, i rather take the akward nervous developer of unravel, then this cringeworthy nonsense.


He must have been really really nervous indeed and it showed. Nevertheless might be a fun game a bit little big planetish.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What is your native language? Here in Canada you have to learn how to understand all kind of English ascents.


So you understand when Indian people try to talk English well that must be really nice.

Up next mirror's edge


----------



## Moynesy

Again, is this a games expo or an episode of 'This is your life' with Pelé....


----------



## zealord

The new Xbox Elite controller is 149$. Wow just wow. Honestly microsoft? That is like 70$ more than what I was ready to pay and I already considered 79$ to be insane.

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/accessories/controllers/elite-wireless-controller


----------



## lombardsoup

EA is cringeworthy, this needs to end


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> He is a legend. But yeah, time and place.


That is all fine and well but it has NOTHING to do with the actual game.

Like what is going on right now.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moynesy*
> 
> Again, is this a games expo or an episode of 'This is your life' with Pelé....


Oh no, sit here forever

*phew


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> The new Xbox Elite controller is 149$. Wow just wow. Honestly microsoft? That is like 70$ more than what I was ready to pay and I already considered 79$ to be insane.
> 
> http://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/accessories/controllers/elite-wireless-controller


pass. it ain't THAT good lol.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> So yea, i rather take the akward nervous developer of unravel, then this cringeworthy nonsense.


I think that unravel actually looks good and like the idea, it's sweet.


----------



## Boomer1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What is your native language? Here in Canada you have to learn how to understand all kind of English ascents.


English, he reminds me of my welding instructor that took me a long time to actually understand everything he said.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> The new Xbox Elite controller is 149$. Wow just wow. Honestly microsoft? That is like 70$ more than what I was ready to pay and I already considered 79$ to be insane.
> 
> http://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/accessories/controllers/elite-wireless-controller


It's never going to sell. You can just buy a Steam Controller.


----------



## Fantasy

are EA still streaming E3?

what happend. wat?!!!!


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> I think that unravel actually looks good and like the idea, it's sweet.


Same, it looked great, dunno how my post declared otherwise tough from the replies


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> are EA still streaming E3?
> 
> what happend. wat?!!!!


http://www.twitch.tv/twitch Works fine


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> are EA still streaming E3?
> 
> what happend. wat?!!!!


Refresh twitch. At one time there was a quarter of a million viewing.


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> The new Xbox Elite controller is 149$. Wow just wow. Honestly microsoft? That is like 70$ more than what I was ready to pay and I already considered 79$ to be insane.
> 
> http://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/accessories/controllers/elite-wireless-controller


Sweet baby Jesus. They just lost my purchase. That is insane.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Same, it looked great, dunno how my post declared otherwise tough from the replies


Sorry probably my fault.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> The new Xbox Elite controller is 149$. Wow just wow. Honestly microsoft? That is like 70$ more than what I was ready to pay and I already considered 79$ to be insane.
> 
> http://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/accessories/controllers/elite-wireless-controller


How about no...


----------



## lombardsoup

Too much Pele


----------



## Blk

Please no more sports


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Please no more sports


we have to still have at least 3 more to go me thinks


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> The new Xbox Elite controller is 149$. Wow just wow. Honestly microsoft? That is like 70$ more than what I was ready to pay and I already considered 79$ to be insane.
> 
> http://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/accessories/controllers/elite-wireless-controller


Pretty outrageous if you ask me.

No way I'm spending more than $80 on a controller.


----------



## majin662

it would look like it does today....bazziiiinnng
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Pretty outrageous if you ask me.
> 
> No way I'm spending more than $80 on a controller.


guess they need to recoup what it cost for that dpad you mentioned


----------



## Robin Nio

Now the stream really RIP. Back up.


----------



## sugarhell

Not even twitch can handle so many sports


----------



## zealord

Battlefront gameplay.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXU5k4U8x20&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Alatar

Youtube works fine:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBM5nzJ5Bws


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Sports are over! Now I can start watching again.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILoveHighDPI*
> 
> Sports are over! Now I can start watching again.


You were saying?


----------



## majin662

hahaha they fooled us all

edit: clever girl


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Battlefront gameplay.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXU5k4U8x20&feature=youtu.be


Gameplay is on a console. Nope. sigh


----------



## Assirra

using http://www.giantbomb.com/chat/ myself
Giantbomb crew giving commentary made the sport part bearable.

edit: god there is more!


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Coincidence the villain is named Gabe? I think not.

(Mirror's Edge 2)


----------



## Alatar

lmao and we're back to sports*

*handegg


----------



## keikei

Didnt Brady cheat though?


----------



## maarten12100

EA sports... What are you doing EA sports staphhh.


----------



## AndroidVageta

JESUS CHRIST! Stop with the sports...

Mirrors Edge PSYCH! MORE SPORTS!


----------



## The Source

Man for some reason the Mirror's Edge Catalyst reveal felt really underwhelming.


----------



## djriful

http://www.mirrorsedge.com/


----------



## Newbie2009

Thats it for me, cant watch anymore


----------



## lombardsoup

Sports Wars: Sportsfield


----------



## PandaAttack

I feel like this cycle of sports game, game I might care about, sports game, is like a bad night's sleep that just won't end.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Man for some reason the Mirror's Edge Catalyst reveal felt really underwhelming.


I thought it looked great.

The reveal was a bit short but other than that everything seemed to be good. Not too combat focused as I had feared.


----------



## -iceblade^

This EA conference has been really underwhelming







.


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

NOOOOOoooooooooo!

(cutting from Mirror's Edge to Madden, total buzzkill.)


----------



## enjoiskaterguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> -all sequels
> -quick "gameplay" clip of battlefront
> -buy our service


god I hope they don't **** us over with battlefront like some cheap battlefield imitation port...ugh.

...so far all sequels though. haha.


----------



## majin662

we still have mma i believe. then that should be it


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Thats it for me, cant watch anymore


Keep this thread open and just wait for the "Finally the sport is over!" posts.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> we still have mma i believe. then that should be it


pls no


----------



## Blk

The twitch stream died.

Thank god.


----------



## Boomer1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Battlefront gameplay.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXU5k4U8x20&feature=youtu.be


Well I am buying this game.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Thank goodness that the stream crashed. Now we won't have to be subjected to that horrendous NFL stuff.


----------



## enjoiskaterguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I thought it looked great.
> 
> The reveal was a bit short but other than that everything seemed to be good. Not too combat focused as I had feared.


i thought it looked good too. Lets hope the gameplay an story are worth it as well though.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> The twitch stream died.
> 
> Thank god.


Someone is watching Gametrailers stream


----------



## Moynesy

Twitch stream died.....even then it was such bad quality and I have Highest stream quality set. Awful conference so far....


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> MMOs are so hard to get right and so different then RPGs. Look at ES vs ES Online. The MMO sucks so bad.


MMO's aren't as hard to get right as everyone thinks, they just keep trying to be WoW, which isn't how you succeed.

All of the MMO's that haven't been trying to be WoW have been successful. Not as successful as WoW but everyone shouldn't expect to get that lucky anyways.

People who want an MMO like WoW already have one, the rest of the market is up for grabs,


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moynesy*
> 
> Twitch stream died.....even then it was such bad quality and I have Highest stream quality set. Awful conference so far....


Its back online.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> The twitch stream died.
> 
> Thank god.


Youtube is fine still.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLkwIeqsPeOG_gKuEDae5A7dsQOSmhrn9K&v=aBM5nzJ5Bws


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLkwIeqsPeOG_gKuEDae5A7dsQOSmhrn9K&v=aBM5nzJ5Bws

Youtube is doing their own coverage.

(SPORTS ARE OVER! *fingers crossed*)


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moynesy*
> 
> Twitch stream died.....even then it was such bad quality and I have Highest stream quality set. Awful conference so far....


https://www.youtube.com/e3?feature=int-yo-e3


----------



## Moynesy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> The twitch stream died.
> 
> Thank god.
> 
> 
> 
> Youtube is fine still.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLkwIeqsPeOG_gKuEDae5A7dsQOSmhrn9K&v=aBM5nzJ5Bws
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Krazee

twitch and ign streams are dead, lol


----------



## Assirra

using http://www.giantbomb.com/chat/ myself
best stream for a lot of great dudes


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> twitch and ign streams are dead, lol


Yeah, Youtube is better https://www.youtube.com/e3?feature=int-yo-e3

You can playback what you missed in real time.


----------



## Newbie2009

unravel won E3, off to bed for me.


----------



## majin662

hahaha BF

do i mean battlefield...or battlefront...oh wait

edit: even that map feels bf4


----------



## zealord

Wow I forgot how much the star wars music means to me and how much it immerses me into the world.


----------



## velocityx

actually, since im not a star wars fan i was a bit worried this would get me in but im thankful im totally not impressed. looks fun but otheriwse totally not buying it.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> hahaha BF
> 
> do i mean battlefield...or battlefront...oh wait
> 
> edit: even that map feels bf4


Hope we will see some Battlefield 5 or anything like that soon.

Edit: Nope.


----------



## majin662

That was Battlefield : star wars. That's all I can say.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> mobile and gaming do not belong in the same sentence...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> MMO's aren't as hard to get right as everyone thinks, they just keep trying to be WoW, which isn't how you succeed.
> 
> All of the MMO's that haven't been trying to be WoW have been successful. Not as successful as WoW but everyone shouldn't expect to get that lucky anyways.
> 
> People who want an MMO like WoW already have one, the rest of the market is up for grabs,


Guild Wars 2 does pretty good for itself imo


----------



## iscariot

I thought battlefront looked pretty good. still not sure about the only online bit though.


----------



## xSociety

So glad I was right about the graphics. Suck it all you naysayers.


----------



## djriful

wow those chicks on livestream are hot...


----------



## zealord

Disappointing conference overall. No Mass Effect Andromeda gameplay


----------



## xSociety

Battlefront MP GOTY for sure.


----------



## lombardsoup

half the crowd leaves as soon as it ends lol. makes sense as it was that bad


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I thought it looked great.
> 
> The reveal was a bit short but other than that everything seemed to be good. Not too combat focused as I had feared.


What was shown did look great, but that wasn't much. I think it was the way it was presented. Might have been the presenter, I dunno.

Battlefront looked decent enough. Still on the fence with it.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Pre-Alpha gameplay from Battlefront and the game is realased in <5 months. Tyical DICE pattern. Good luck all you day-1 buyers. Although it looks cool, I'm going to wait.

So, no real Mass Effect info given. Such garbage.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

BF looked good to me.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscariot*
> 
> I thought battlefront looked pretty good. still not sure about the only online bit though.


Agree.

I have no idea what the pc "entitled" expect from game devs now-a-days but, that looked amazing to me.

People clamored for new modes in BF... every new mode they have released is dead almost. No chain-link servers, no domination servers, no defuse, no obliteration, no ctf. The ones that are up have hardly any players.

I'm really hoping they get the co-op right on this one. The BF3 co-op was pretty bad.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> So glad I was right about the graphics. Suck it all you naysayers.


The gameplay was on console so it wouldn't surprise me if they downgraded the graphics.


----------



## Outcasst

Running at 60FPS on console, the graphics are obviously going to suck compared to the PC version.

Not a fan currently of the icons on screen. Look way too big and designed for children. Hopefully that will change.


----------



## DoomDash

EA's did not impress me. Not even that excited for Battlefront, I'd rather have BF5 at this point.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> The gameplay was on console so it wouldn't surprise me if they downgraded the graphics.


No, the PS4 footage was/is amazing, can't wait to see PC footage.

I said the graphics will be as good as that one trailer, I was right. Pretty much everyone else was wrong.


----------



## morbid_bean

Battlefield with lasers and starwars skin.. I'll still play!


----------



## Qu1ckset

I was expecting soooooo much more , NFS was not as exciting as I was hoping for it to be , Showed nothing about Mass Effect , and SWBF was soooo under whelming..

Well I guess it's time for a nap because I know there is nothing coming from Ubisoft that will be worth my time...


----------



## majin662

I thought it looked good. I just also thought it was a carbon looking copy of Battlefield.


----------



## Alvarez

Knights of the Fallen
Battlefront
Mass Effect: Andromeda

Anything i missed from EA ?


----------



## lombardsoup

Wake me when Sony does theirs, don't have it in me to sit through Ubi after the EA Pele fest


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Running at 60FPS on console, the graphics are obviously going to suck compared to the PC version.
> 
> Not a fan currently of the icons on screen. Look way too big and designed for children. Hopefully that will change.


IMO, the game-play looked dumbed down and designed for children.

I honestly don't see the draw to this title besides the typical Star Wars fan boys who will buy it anyway. Just not my thing I guess.


----------



## Outcasst

Did anybody else think that Luke's walking animation was shocking?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Running at 60FPS on console, the graphics are obviously going to suck compared to the PC version.
> 
> Not a fan currently of the icons on screen. Look way too big and designed for children. Hopefully that will change.


It's not running at 60fps.. 40-50fps from what I saw running 1080p 60fps youtube video stream. Stutters a lot during the gameplay and I've seen that 40-50fps fluctuate fps in many games. it is easy to recognize.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> It's not running at 60fps.. 40-50fps from what I saw running 1080p 60fps youtube video stream. Stutters a lot during the gameplay and I've seen that 40-50fps fluctuate fps in many games. it is easy to recognize.


I'm not sure. The direct trailer looked to maintain 60 all the time. Or as well to be expected for "alpha".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXU5k4U8x20

Edit: Watching again it clearly drops when they walk in to the hanger but it's not too bad.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> IMO, the game-play looked dumbed down and designed for children.
> 
> I honestly don't see the draw to this title besides the typical Star Wars fan boys who will buy it anyway. Just not my thing I guess.


What did you expect when Disney bought LucasFilm/LucasArts?


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Did anybody else think that Luke's walking animation was shocking?


Thank god someone else saw that.
For a second i thought i was going crazy since i don't see any mention of what had to be, the most akward run in this E3 yet.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Thank god someone else saw that.
> For a second i thought i was going crazy since i don't see any mention of what had to be, the most akward run in this E3 yet.


I think Star Wars Jedi Academy had better walking animations.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Agree.
> 
> I have no idea what the pc "entitled" expect from game devs now-a-days but, that looked amazing to me.
> 
> People clamored for new modes in BF... every new mode they have released is dead almost. No chain-link servers, no domination servers, no defuse, no obliteration, no ctf. The ones that are up have hardly any players.
> 
> I'm really hoping they get the co-op right on this one. The BF3 co-op was pretty bad.


Between PS4 and PC I've put in 800+ Hours into BF4 I'm done with that game and I'm sure there are a lot of others who are just played out of BF4 and have moved on, Hardline is 100% a no buy for me and I'd have to see more battlefront gameplayto make a decision but so far I'm not sold, nothing really excited me in that gameplay trailer.... Il just wait for BF5...


----------



## Robin Nio

What to expect from Ubisoft? Some Assassin's creed announcement, maybe Far cry, some DLC ect?


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> What did you expect when Disney bought LucasFilm/LucasArts?


Very true lol.

And I suppose I should also assume Dice wants as few moving parts as possible... given bf4 and all...


----------



## Alatar

Ubi needs something new.

They've been showing The division, rainbow6, etc. for too many shows in a row by now.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Between PS4 and PC I've put in 800+ Hours into BF4 I'm done with that game and I'm sure there are a lot of others who are just played out of BF4 and have moved on, Hardline is 100% a no buy for me and I'd have to see more battlefront gameplayto make a decision but so far I'm not sold, nothing really excited me in that gameplay trailer.... Il just wait for BF5...


I stopped playing BF4 a few months ago and am pretty confident that by the time BF5 comes out I'll be ready to jump in again.

Battlefront just looked really casual, which isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> I think Star Wars Jedi Academy had better walking animations.


Whens the last time you played it? I'm playing now and they look nearly the exact same. For better or worse I certainly didn't see an issue with it.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Ubi needs something new.
> 
> They've been showing The division, rainbow6, etc. for too many shows in a row by now.


I hope something single player. Please no multiplayer only games and especially no MOBAS, Card games or anything that looks like it could have microtransactions


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Ubi needs something new.
> 
> They've been showing The division, rainbow6, etc. for too many shows in a row by now.


Some new game/IP or something or Child of Light 2, it sold pretty good if I remember correct. And The Crew, might get something there.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Between PS4 and PC I've put in 800+ Hours into BF4 I'm done with that game and I'm sure there are a lot of others who are just played out of BF4 and have moved on, Hardline is 100% a no buy for me and I'd have to see more battlefront gameplayto make a decision but so far I'm not sold, nothing really excited me in that gameplay trailer.... Il just wait for BF5...


Yeah, I'm not doing BFHL at all either.

I just don't understand what gamers expect sometimes. Every game has to be photo-realistic, totally bug free and have completely new game modes--something never ever seen before. Not one constructive suggestion as a "fix" for these perceived flaws...just *****ing and moaning.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Ubisoft taking jabs at PC gamers with their pirating tweets. How about they read the tweets about their games being incredibly buggy, unfinished and horrible optimized.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I hope something single player. Please no multiplayer only games and especially no MOBAS, Card games or anything that looks like it could have microtransactions


Open world action game with asymmetric multiplayer and lots of collectibles.

such innovation much revolutionary


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Ubi needs something new.
> 
> They've been showing The division, rainbow6, etc. for too many shows in a row by now.


How many times has The Division showed up in E3?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not doing BFHL at all either.
> 
> I just don't understand what gamers expect sometimes. Every game has to be photo-realistic, totally bug free and have completely new game modes--something never ever seen before. Not one constructive suggestion as a "fix" for these perceived flaws...just *****ing and moaning.


I have no issue with graphics on Battlefront , for PS4 that looked amazing , for PC I'm sure I will look stunning actual shooting and gun play looked decent, but my complaint it looked boring to spend $60 on, not a single part of that trailer looked fun, battles didn't seem epic at all.... Looked repetitive as they kept trying to show off the graphics and the tie fighters and xwings flying overhead and omg not the walkers and at at's, boring simple as that.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How many times has The Division showed up in E3?


iirc it was shown in 2013 as well as 2014. Maybe even a teaser in 2012. Not sure about that though.


----------



## zealord

man still laughing at that 150$ xbox controller.

I laughed so much that I rememberd I paid 200$ for my mechanical keyboard and then stopped laughing


----------



## DIYDeath

I don't have enough popcorn to throw at my T.V. for this, I want to pelt them ye olde english tyle with worthless food. Freaking gaming industry paraih developer needs to learn the problem isn't pirating, it's the quality of their products which is so dismal even consoles have problems.

That's not attacking their writting or ideas which are fine (usually). It's not even their re-shed ideas which are pretty tastefully done. It's just the games are literally not done when they're released, they need to listen to QA or hire QA that actually knows what they're doing. If they have to delay, so be it.


----------



## The Source

I just want a solid release date on the Division. And some downgraded gameplay.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> man still laughing at that 150$ xbox controller.
> 
> I laughed so much that I rememberd I paid 200$ for my mechanical keyboard and then stopped laughing


A bit pricey but people who actually care about stuff like that is gonna pay that extra fee to get as much enjoyable out of the gameplay as possible.


----------



## Alatar

bloody butters


----------



## My Desired Display Name

yay new southpark game, I actually liked Stick of Truth a lot.


----------



## zealord

ahhahahahahah the fractured but whole hahahahaha







oh man


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Thank goodness that the stream crashed. Now we won't have to be subjected to that *horrendous NFL stuff.
> *


WHAT?!?!?! Bite your tongue.

All the whining about sports here on OCN. Go figure.









Just a hint, but I think EA makes more money on their sports franchises than anything else. They shouldn't talk about them??

SMH


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> yay new southpark game, I actually liked Stick of Truth a lot.


Really enjoyed Stick of Truth too.


----------



## Robin Nio

New south park game. HYPE. Loved Stick of truth.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Lana? LANA?!


----------



## Assirra

Well someone took too much coffee.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Well someone took too much coffee.


She sure does like burning people and swearing.


----------



## criznit

Well this conference is very cringe worthy... I wish she would just shut up and get carried off the stage


----------



## maarten12100

You want honest feedback. Well how about "fix your flippant games!"


----------



## majin662

ubisoft takes our feedback serious.


----------



## Alatar

Well, at least they're honest about the hate they got due to Unity


----------



## criznit

OH MAN!!! Ryse 2 Shadowed souls


----------



## ZealotKi11er

For Honor


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> OH MAN!!! Ryse 2 Shadowed souls


exactly my thoughts


----------



## Robin Nio

Damn now I want to see some gameplay and not just trailer!


----------



## majin662

this guy is late to a rob zombie concert


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> Damn now I want to see some gameplay and not just trailer!


If I only said that ten seconds later...


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Well, at least they're honest about the hate they got due to *Unity*


I don't know man, it has a chance of being...


----------



## zealord

looks alright, lets hope this has a single player campaign. It doesn't look like it could entertain me for more than a couple of matches


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Hmm I'm interested, would want to try it out first though.


----------



## di inferi

Chivalry...

It does look good though.


----------



## majin662

on console...running on pc...pre downgrade


----------



## criznit

Yea I will have to keep this on my radar now. If done correctly could be a very fun game.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> Lana? LANA?!


WHAT?!

Love that show... ...I wish I had friends so they would get my inside jokes about Archer.


----------



## Assirra

God she is back.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> For Honor


I was thinking about how much they would gimp it's visuals before release then he talked about it being playable at E3 so that's exciting. Should be interesting.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

What the hell


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> God she is back.


I like her, she injects energy into that boring crowd.


----------



## Robin Nio

What... Was that...?


----------



## lombardsoup

Hoping For Honor isn't another Chivalry


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> I like her, she injects energy into that boring crowd.


That is not energy, that is is straight up talking waaay to fast.


----------



## AndroidVageta

MY BODY ISN'T READY!!!!!!


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> That is not energy, that is is straight up talking waaay to fast.


Can't stand her, something incredibly irritating about her PR lingo


----------



## Alatar

Aisha tyler is the best press conference host that you can have.


----------



## di inferi

The Downgradevision.


----------



## lombardsoup

The Derp Zone


----------



## majin662

when are they going to show real gameplay of this game. This is some pre recorded , filmed in a sound studio voice stuff. This is not 5 people playing together.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

I'm less hype after seeing this tbh.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> The Downgradevision.


Yup.

The amount of assets compared to previous footage is really low and the amount of smoke covering the downgraded draw distance is real.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Aisha tyler is the best press conference host that you can have.


If that is the one from Ubisoft, i cannot disagree more.
She is grating on my ears every time she talks.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> I just want a solid release date on the Division. And some downgraded gameplay.


Downgrade is an understatement. Looks nothing like last E3.

Aisha is great.


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Now that Ubi showed The Crew, that reminds me, EA didn't show anything from Criterion... Very disappointing after they previewed a freeform racing/stunting game last year.


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> I'm less hype after seeing this tbh.


Same. After WD I started losing faith and now this "gameplay" footage has me not looking for it at all.


----------



## lombardsoup

Wait, people were actually hyped for this?


----------



## th3illusiveman

Downgraded sure, but at least it's an HONEST representation of what you will get. For that they get some props.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Aisha tyler is the best press conference host that you can have.


She really is. Genuinely passionate about games.


----------



## zealord

March 8th 2016 also for PC. Nice









hope the PC version looks better than this, but i prefer performance If not both is possible


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Wait, people were actually hyped for this?


They were back when it was first showed. Back then it looked amazing. Now it's just a janky average TPS with nice VOIP lol.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Hmmm...don't really know what to say about what I just saw for The Division.

Graphics certainly looked to take a step back but didn't looks BAD at all.

Game play doesn't seem as intense as it once did, but I hope the exploration is still there (main reason I want to play it).

The ending was...weird. Didn't quite get what was going on there. Rogue agent? Were they not friends playing or something? Hmm...seemed jacked up either way.

So yeah, still looking forward to it for sure but can't say I'm as excited. I'll wait for some uncompressed 1080p footage to call the graphics though.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Space Anno Hype Hype Hype


----------



## Alatar

Do want a new anno.

Also: space is good


----------



## criznit

I was hoping The Division would fill the hole left from Rainbow 6 and Socom, but I guess my expectations were too high.


----------



## zealord

new Anno game hmm. That are actually quite good, but I don't see myself playing this one since too many good games are coming out this year anyways and I'd rather have something story focused


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> They were back when it was first showed. Back then it looked amazing. Now it's just a janky average TPS with nice VOIP lol.


Come on man, it really is too early to call that. Plus there seems to be some pretty deep systems at play as well.

So far only the graphics really seemed to have gotten worse, possibly. Game play is what it's always been based on previous showings.


----------



## sugalumps

Went to the gym when they were showing garden vs zombies, what did I miss from EA after that?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> Come on man, it really is too early to call that. Plus there seems to be some pretty deep systems at play as well.
> 
> So far only the graphics really seemed to have gotten worse, possibly. Game play is what it's always been based on previous showings.


Yeah people have to realize it isn't happening anymore. I said it probably 10 times the past 2 days, but we won't get the graphics we want to. We all knew The Division will look that good on consoles like it was shown. maybe on PC if we are lucky but that is a big if.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

What in the hell lol this is cringe worthy.


----------



## sugalumps

Lol come back to some random dude dancing on the stage, rip video games


----------



## th3illusiveman

Oh great, waste of time and money..... WHY do they think any gamers watching this care about just damn dance. I don't even know who this guy is.


----------



## Alatar

Cringe....


----------



## Robin Nio

Last 5 min have felt really pointless like they're just trying to kill time...


----------



## Assirra

What is going on here.
I thought we were passed this stage of E3 conferences.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Yeah people have to realize it isn't happening anymore. I said it probably 10 times the past 2 days, but we won't get the graphics we want to. We all knew The Division will look that good on consoles like it was shown. maybe on PC if we are lucky but that is a big if.


Well I couldn't tell hard core but the graphics still looked good. The snow seemed to have actual wind physics to it and all that. We'll see. My system is definitely ready and my biggest want was to explore.

Other than the weird ending it looked pretty good to me. Steam mad compressed on YouTube though so I have to pull the "video quality was too bad to tell" excuse I hate.


----------



## The Source

Well what we have seen from past games like Unity and FC4 is what we can expect from the PC version of The Division. It will better but certainly not as good as it could look. They need to maintain some level of parity.


----------



## NFL

Someone please put me out of my misery


----------



## zealord

The only way I'd ever see myself playing just dance is if the entirety of Victoria Secrets models would basically beg me to dance with them


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> What is going on here.
> I thought we were passed this stage of E3 conferences.


Apparently not. I thought we were passed these types of games?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I loved to play RTS games. games where you build up bases and such but never understood Anno.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> The only way I'd ever see myself playing just dance is if the entirety of Victoria Secrets models would basically beg me to dance with them


I felt that way before I've tried it (not saying you haven't tried it) I actually found myself liking it.


----------



## lombardsoup

What did I just watch


----------



## Alatar

The term: "dance on demand" did not need to exist.

ubi pls


----------



## Robin Nio

Yay, subscribing for dancing content! *Sarcasm*


----------



## criznit

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!! RAINBOW SIXXXXXXXXXXX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

They just announced a Wii game! Not Wii-U, the original Wii.

That's probably the only time you're going to hear that name this year.


----------



## sugalumps

What is with all the profanity, not that I care but this is like the only industry that where they would get away with it at a "professional" conference.


----------



## Assirra

Oh god now there are 2 of them.
They are breeding!


----------



## zealord

Really loved Angela Bassett in American Horror Story. lets see how Rainbow Six Siege will play out









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Oh god now there are 2 of them.
> They are breeding!


That is not nice


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Oh god now there are 2 of them.
> They are breeding!


This is blah blah blah

Who?!


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Oh god now there are 2 of them.
> They are breeding!


I can dig it. Angela Basset rocks


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Oh god now there are 2 of them.
> They are breeding!


?

Twitch is filled with so much racism right now, it's not even funny


----------



## QSS-5

soo hyped for the division, now not so much. the downgrade is real, the "new" lighting is soo poor. them consoles


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> ?
> 
> Twitch is filled with so much racism right now, it's not even funny


in no way racist lol, cannot stand the host and for a second it sounded like there were 2 of those


----------



## criznit

Oh sorry, the second comment wasn't directed towards you lol. I was just saying the chatroom got really bad and now the trolls are taking over.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> Oh sorry, the second comment wasn't directed towards you lol. I was just saying the chatroom got really bad and now the trolls are taking over.


Lesson 1 on twitch: hide the chat.


----------



## AndroidVageta

How many people have regular four friends to play a game like this on a fairly regular basis?


----------



## criznit

The AI got downgraded


----------



## Ganf

Lol, so much friendly fire...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> How many people have regular four friends to play a game like this on a fairly regular basis?


The problem is getting 4 friends who want to play the game online at the same time on a regular basis.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> How many people have regular four friends to play a game like this on a fairly regular basis?


About 0. So many games are amazing with friends. Problem is getting 4 people to play video games is hard.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> How many people have regular four friends to play a game like this on a fairly regular basis?


Probably not a problem. There will probably be ways to meet people ingame or someone will make a thread here on OCN. Other than that most people have friends online and they have friends too.


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Lesson 1 on twitch: hide the chat.


Just found that feature, thx lol


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The problem is getting 4 friends who want to play the game online at the same time on a regular basis.


Is there an echo? LOL!

But yes...this ain't happening with me...

This chick announcing this game is cute as hell though.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> This chick announcing this game is cute as hell though.


Dear god yes.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Lesson 1 on twitch: hide the chat.


Fullscreen takes care of the kids.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Probably not a problem. There will probably be ways to meet people ingame or someone will make a thread here on OCN. Other than that most people have friends online and they have friends too.


Even wen i play Dota 2 with Steam friends i don't use microphone.


----------



## Alatar

Is this some new version of trackmania that's also coming to the PC?

Can't remember seeing this exact look anywhere else


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Even wen i play Dota 2 with Steam friends i don't use microphone.


Hmm I have 1500 hours dota 2 and I have never played a single game without being in teamspeak on mic with atleast one mate of mine


----------



## AndroidVageta

Oh lord...as if a game like Trackmania needed a "Turbo" edition! That's like Ninja Gaiden having a super ultra turbo Hell death difficulty mode haha!


----------



## lombardsoup

Ubisoft: where the women are attractive, and the guys are fat neckbeard slobs in pink shirts


----------



## Hl86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> The AI got downgraded


Now now it has to nearly run on a worse cpu than people had in the older games


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Hmm I have 1500 hours dota 2 and I have never played a single game without being in teamspeak on mic with atleast one mate of mine


Have 1700 hours and never played 1 game with mic.







Friends are overrated.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Have 1700 hours and never played 1 game with mic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends are overrated.


Well mostly I just use it to yell that I need a healing salve when I have run out of healing stuff and my lane mate still has something left


----------



## Ganf

We were talking about motion sickness during VR earlier, and they announce VR for Trackmania....

I have found my AntiChrist....


----------



## lombardsoup

Eh. Another Ass Creed, same game as last time


----------



## sugalumps

Ezio - "I'll hook u in the gabber m8"


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> We were talking about motion sickness during VR earlier, and they announce VR for Trackmania....
> 
> I have found my AntiChrist....


motion sickness is the worst. VR is my nightmare too.

I played Wolfenstein for 1 hour and had a headache for the whole day


----------



## Alatar

assassin's creed unity: british accents edition
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> We were talking about motion sickness during VR earlier, and they announce VR for Trackmania....
> 
> I have found my AntiChrist....


I've played quite a bit of trackmania 2 stadium with my DK2. It's fine really. Just look straight forward while driving


----------



## My Desired Display Name

I think the last AC game I've played was AC2 lol.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> I think the last AC game I've played was AC2 lol.


AC 1 for me. I played 3 for like 2 mins.


----------



## sugalumps

Show gameplay, actual in game footage or it means nothing to me. I play video games not cgi trailers.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> assassin's creed unity: british accents edition
> I've played quite a bit of trackmania 2 stadium with my DK2. It's fine really. Just look straight forward while driving


I like trackmania, but it's exactly the type of stimulation that makes me motion sick in real life. There is no way I'd make it playing VR.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Show gameplay, actual in game footage or it means nothing to me. I play video games not cgi trailers.


That was gameplay. Third person adventure games are out, visual novels are the hot topic.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Ehhh, I thought Unity was damn good. Other than the performance issues the actual gameplay and story were pretty good.


----------



## Hl86

Those cinematics are beutiful, blizzard go home!


----------



## AndroidVageta

What...was is this game? Looks...good.


----------



## Ganf

Someone spilled the Jell-O Mix!


----------



## Alatar

Even more 3rd person coop chest high wall shooters...


----------



## zealord

I didn't see that coming. Graphics looked amazing from what I could tell.

Please no downgrade Ubisoft


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Even more 3rd person coop chest high wall shooters...


Looks like much more than that to me...look at that open world...vehicles...hmmm...

Ghost Recon™


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Meh only thing I'm interested in is Southpark and Anno


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Good ending.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Ubisoft > EA this E3.


----------



## maarten12100

"This is the kind of open world *cinematic* gameplay you come to Ubisoft for."
Well yeah Ubisoft is good at cinematic experiences like when using the helicopter in Far Cry 4 at great heights.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Ubisoft > EA this E3.


yeah easily. If we had seen Mass Effect Andromeda gameplay then EA would've been better maybe.

I am delighted that Ubisoft has shown 2 new games that weren't leaked


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

As awesome as Ghost Recon looks it still isn't going to put a dent in my enthusiasm for Just Cause 3.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> "This is the kind of open world *cinematic* gameplay you come to Ubisoft for."
> Well yeah Ubisoft is good at cinematic experiences like when using the helicopter in Far Cry 4 at great heights.


Whenever Ubisoft uses the word cinematic expect 30fps.


----------



## Hl86

It´s incredible what a low spec pc in a box can do of graphic and what high end pc people are using today.


----------



## Lumiya

I'm only interested in Anno 2205. Looks beautiful.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Whenever Ubisoft uses the word cinematic expect 30fps.


Is any Ubisoft game locked at 30 fps on PC? Ubisoft games are all multiplat anyways so most people on OCN probably don't care if the console version runs at 30 fps


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Is any Ubisoft game locked at 30 fps on PC? Ubisoft games are all multiplat anyways so most people on OCN probably don't care if the console version runs at 30 fps


I think the last one was From Dust.


----------



## sugalumps

Well that medival game(for honor) and south park were the only things there for me.


----------



## Ramzinho

Ok guys. don't hate me for this. this "For Honor" game is amazing. what makes me sad and cry inside is i'm a100% sure these games will be a mess and GameWorks loaded.. sad time for me as an AMD user. But if they are well made and optimized i'm buying ... Also Siege look siege so much fun to play. i just hope it's not a DLC heavy game.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Ok guys. don't hate me for this. this "For Honor" game is amazing. what makes me sad and cry inside is i'm a100% sure these games will be a mess and GameWorks loaded.. sad time for me as an AMD user. But if they are well made and optimized i'm buying ... Also Siege look siege so much fun to play. i just hope it's not a DLC heavy game.


Aren't games that come with gameworks often big AAA Singleplayer games? ForHonor doesn't look like it would be a Gameworks title to be honest.


----------



## Blackops_2

The Division surprisingly still looked good. I hope it turns out to be a solid PC title. I was impressed by Battlefront as well. For a second there i thought they had gone complete battlefield with star wars skin.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> The Division surprisingly still looked good. I hope it turns out to be a solid PC title. I was impressed by Battlefront as well. For a second there i thought they had gone complete battlefield with star wars skin.


Compared to this it looked pretty *heavily downgraded* :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJVdt7z_WP8

I might be wrong though because of Stream quality and different areas etc. But I am 100% certain, well atleast the console version, is not going to look like the gameplay I've posted above.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

This is one of the most boring E3's I've seen yet. The highlights today so far were: *Xbox1 backwards-compatibility, For Honor, Ghost Recon: Wildlands* and *Star Wars: Battlefront*. Skip over everything else, as most of it was c.g.i. trailer garbage anyway.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Aren't games that come with gameworks often big AAA Singleplayer games? ForHonor doesn't look like it would be a Gameworks title to be honest.


I'm not against GameWorks. I'm not against the strategy. I just hope devs give us the option to not use it. And is it me or Ubisoft is like having 1000000 titles coming up


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Ubisoft > EA this E3.


What games did they show? I left after the EA conference. "Unravel" got my attention quick.


----------



## QSS-5

Hope nvidia throw some gameworks at the division cause that downgrade really disappointed me.


----------



## darealist

All the games that matters will be announced by the end of the day. So much for the PC gaming show. It's not even covered by Youtube E3 stream---basically an after-thought---the redheaded step chip of the show. Expect pointless showing of indies that no one cares about, and the obvious agenda which is to sell Fury graphics card.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Compared to this it looked pretty *heavily downgraded* :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJVdt7z_WP8
> 
> I might be wrong though because of Stream quality and different areas etc. But I am 100% certain, well atleast the console version, is not going to look like the gameplay I've posted above.


I thought it was noticeably worse than the first representation yes, but from the last demo we were shown i didn't think it looked much different. Then again i don't think we can 100% rely on E3 streaming to judge. When Ubi or someone releases their trailer or gameplay vid it might be easier to tell. Despite it being compressed.


----------



## sugalumps

New rock band looks like poo, wish they would bring back guitar hero to it's roots. I.e difficult and filled with rock/metal like in 2 and three.


----------



## AndroidVageta

http://www.gamersyde.com/news_e3_the_division_videos-16661_en.html

Watch the slight less compressed videos.

Still can't tell if definite downgrade, console limitations, or perhaps just a less cluttered area? Some things like the snow seem on point, smoke does too, destruction physics.

Hmm...so 50/50 on downgradeitis.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> http://www.gamersyde.com/news_e3_the_division_videos-16661_en.html
> 
> Watch the slight less compressed videos.
> 
> Still can't tell if definite downgrade, console limitations, or perhaps just a less cluttered area? Some things like the snow seem on point, smoke does too, destruction physics.
> 
> Hmm...so 50/50 on downgradeitis.


It's ubi not once in the past few years has any of their big title games looked like the original presentation.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darealist*
> 
> All the games that matters will be announced by the end of the day. So much for the PC gaming show. It's not even covered by Youtube E3 stream---basically an after-thought---the redheaded step chip of the show. Expect pointless showing of indies that no one cares about, and the obvious agenda which is to sell Fury graphics card.


Star Citizen? Maybe something from Deep Silver? I think there will be some interesting content.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> It's ubi not once in the past few years has any of their big title games looked like the original presentation.


Valid point.


----------



## zealord

There was some THPS5 footage on the youtube stream. This game honestly looks worse than PS3/Xbox 360 graphics in 2007.


----------



## sugalumps

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KaZ1I7siFA

New tony hawks game, looks terrible









Straight outta the ps2 era.


----------



## DoomDash

My dream Sony conference:


MAG 2 announced using Frostbite engine. MAG 2 in general, what I consider to be the best team fps ever made.
Warhawk 2 announced.
Motorstorm RC 2 (Probably my favorite racing game in a long time).
Wipeout 2049 for Vita.
Tekken 7 for Vita.
Crisis Core finally gets a PSN release for Vita/PSP.
Final Fantasy VII remake like the ps3 tech demo.
Tenchu reboot for PS4.
Resident Evil 7 (well this doesn't have to be for sony exclusively) preview, survival horror again.
Boshido Blade reboot
Twisted Metal PS4 or Vita.
Last of Us 2
Crash Bandicoot returns as Playstations mascot.
Gran Turismo 7 on PS4, with better damage, better sounds, tire marks, engine swaps, better body kits, and my damn a70 supra. Also, no more than 1 year off.
Doom Custom Playstation Edition gets a PSN release, complete with simulated Link Cable multiplayer.
Chance of any of these happening? 0.0000001%.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darealist*
> 
> All the games that matters will be announced by the end of the day. So much for the PC gaming show. It's not even covered by Youtube E3 stream---basically an after-thought---the redheaded step chip of the show. Expect pointless showing of indies that no one cares about, and the obvious agenda which is to sell Fury graphics card.


It's on tomorrow.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> My dream Sony conference:
> 
> 
> MAG 2 announced using Frostbite engine. MAG 2 in general, what I consider to be the best team fps ever made.
> Warhawk 2 announced.
> Motorstorm RC 2 (Probably my favorite racing game in a long time).
> Wipeout 2049 for Vita.
> Tekken 7 for Vita.
> Crisis Core finally gets a PSN release for Vita/PSP.
> Final Fantasy VII remake like the ps3 tech demo.
> Tenchu reboot for PS4.
> Resident Evil 7 (well this doesn't have to be for sony exclusively) preview, survival horror again.
> Boshido Blade reboot
> Twisted Metal PS4 or Vita.
> Last of Us 2
> Crash Bandicoot returns as Playstations mascot.
> Gran Turismo 7 on PS4, with better damage, better sounds, tire marks, engine swaps, better body kits, and my damn a70 supra. Also, no more than 1 year off.
> Doom Custom Playstation Edition gets a PSN release, complete with simulated Link Cable multiplayer.
> Chance of any of these happening? 0.0000001%.


Also The Last Guardian and Shenmue 3


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> My dream Sony conference:
> 
> 
> MAG 2 announced using Frostbite engine. MAG 2 in general, what I consider to be the best team fps ever made.
> Warhawk 2 announced.
> Motorstorm RC 2 (Probably my favorite racing game in a long time).
> Wipeout 2049 for Vita.
> Tekken 7 for Vita.
> Crisis Core finally gets a PSN release for Vita/PSP.
> 1.
> Final Fantasy VII remake like the ps3 tech demo.[/B]
> Tenchu reboot for PS4.
> Resident Evil 7 (well this doesn't have to be for sony exclusively) preview, survival horror again.
> Boshido Blade reboot
> 2.
> Twisted Metal PS4 or Vita.[/B]
> Last of Us 2
> 3.
> Crash Bandicoot returns as Playstations mascot.[/B]
> Gran Turismo 7 on PS4, with better damage, better sounds, tire marks, engine swaps, better body kits, and my damn a70 supra. Also, no more than 1 year off.
> Doom Custom Playstation Edition gets a PSN release, complete with simulated Link Cable multiplayer.
> Chance of any of these happening? 0.0000001%.


1. Absolutely
2. Definitely
3.









EDIT: Apparently I don't know how to alter a list.


----------



## -iceblade^

Really hoping Sony has something up their sleeve to counter MS's backwards compatibility announcement (and otherwise relatively strong conference). We'll see how this goes...


----------



## awdrifter

Also Half Life 3 in Morpheus VR.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Really hoping Sony has something up their sleeve to counter MS's backwards compatibility announcement (and otherwise relatively strong conference). We'll see how this goes...


I would take backwards compatability in an instant. I would really love that.


----------



## sugalumps

Bloodborne xpac or demon souls remaster, unless sony is currently fumbling arround backstage making up a new slide announcing backwards compatability and sweating bullets after watching microsofts


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Bloodborne xpac or demon souls remaster, unless sony is currently fumbling arround backstage making up a new slide announcing backwards compatability and sweating bullets after watching microsofts


Bloodborne xpac is already confirmed by playstation CEO guy









Demon's Souls remaster would be nearly as good as a Demon's Souls 2 announcement


----------



## zealord

Here is the Tony Hawks gameplay by the way : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KaZ1I7siFA

This is a next gen PS4 Xbox One game. How is this even possible?


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Here is the Tony Hawks gameplay by the way : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KaZ1I7siFA
> 
> This is a next gen PS4 Xbox One game. How is this even possible?


lol, THAT cant be right


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Here is the Tony Hawks gameplay by the way : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KaZ1I7siFA
> 
> This is a next gen PS4 Xbox One game. How is this even possible?


I already linked that









It looks great!........... for a gameboy advanced game.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Just got back what is this dinosaur game and how do I give it my money?

Edit: nvm called Ark


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Just got back what is this dinosaur game and how do I give it my money?
> 
> Edit: nvm called Ark


Been pritty much the number 1 top seller on steam even though the summer sale is going on, game is really poular. Not bought it yet because of the performance(it runs really badly apparntly), though I am tempted after that video. First week people with titan x's were only getting 10 fps at times.


----------



## sugalumps

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vc0waXUjtg&feature=youtu.be

New Assasins creed gameplay! Possibley going to show it during sonys conference?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> *I already linked that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> It looks great!........... for a gameboy advanced game.


Sorry missed it. Didn't mean to steal your show









Sincere apologies


----------



## Menta

All that i can think about watching all these games is that i have so many games to play, i have not even been able to complete GTAV, this year alone i bought over 70 games...madness...i will have to be more selective and steady...at this rate i don't even enjoy some games because i am thinking i have to play fast...

time for a new approach i guess...


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> All that i can think about watching all these games is that i have so many games to play, i have not even been able to complete GTAV, *this year alone i bought over 70 games...madness.*..i will have to be more selective and steady...at this rate i don't even enjoy some games because i am thinking i have to play fast...
> 
> time for a new approach i guess...


Well 70 games are more than 1 completed game a week. That is tough.


----------



## iscariot

Im guessing the sony event is pretty uneventful?


----------



## DoomDash

DLNA support, for those wanting it on PS4.


----------



## Vakten

WOOOO DLNA is about time. So excited to see what Sony have to bring, if DLNA is just preshow announcement then I'm hoping it means they got some big guns


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscariot*
> 
> Im guessing the sony event is pretty uneventful?


It starts in 4 minutes.


----------



## Menta

sooo what about The Last Guardian









taking bets









NO SHOW


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> sooo what about The Last Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking bets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SHOW


Well every year there is The last Guardian Hype and every year there is disappointment after the Sony conference


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> 1. Absolutely
> 2. Definitely
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Apparently I don't know how to alter a list.


Use [b*][/b*] without the *.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> sooo what about The Last Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking bets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SHOW


I'll take that bet and raise you a Duke Nukem: The Last Guardian


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iscariot*
> 
> Im guessing the sony event is pretty uneventful?
> 
> 
> 
> It starts in 4 minutes.
Click to expand...

ah cool thanks.


----------



## zealord

I saw Kingdom hearts !


----------



## Papadope

Wow, F bombs in the intro music.


----------



## zealord

It is real boys. The rumours were true


----------



## criznit




----------



## Vakten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> It is real boys. The rumours were true


It's happening!


----------



## theturbofd

Last Guardian!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Well every year there is The last Guardian Hype and every year there is disappointment after the Sony conference


Not this year







.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Not this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Being wrong never tasted so good


----------



## AndroidVageta

Sony just knocked it out the park.

Microsoft won my ass.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

So what game is this?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> Sony just knocked it out the park.
> 
> Microsoft won my ass.


man backwards compatability is damn sweet. Lets see after the conference








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> So what game is this?


The Last Guardian


----------



## sugalumps

So happy I have a ps4 now, this has been a long time coming!


----------



## Alatar

It's about time is all I'm going to say lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> Sony just knocked it out the park.
> 
> Microsoft won my ass.


Why exactly?


----------



## Vakten

Backwards compatibility is nothing for me, still have my 360 sitting here next to my ps4, if I wanted to play old games I'd play them on that console. Not like the Xbone will upscale it to any magical level.


----------



## Papadope

I don't get the hype over that game. Wasn't doing anything for me. Was their one before it or something?


----------



## lilchronic

Is that a chicken dog ? lol


----------



## iscariot

I understand that lots of people were waiting for Guardians I think native backwards compatibility is a bigger win. If Sony delivers that as well......

I'd give my PS3 to my brother to free up clutter


----------



## sugalumps

Love how genuinly happy they are to announce their game.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Why exactly?


Srsly?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> man backwards compatability is damn sweet. Lets see after the conference


I've got a 360 for backwards compatibility that's guaranteed to play all my 360 games...they don't take up massive hard drive space either.


----------



## lombardsoup

I am buying a PS4 for this chicken dog...thing.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> Srsly?
> I've got a 360 for backwards compatibility that's guaranteed to play all my 360 games...they don't take up massive hard drive space either.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vakten*
> 
> Backwards compatibility is nothing for me, still have my 360 sitting here next to my ps4, if I wanted to play old games I'd play them on that console. Not like the Xbone will upscale it to any magical level.


I don't have a PS3, but about 5 PS3 games that are at my mates house so backwards compatability would be really sweet for me









Probably too much to ask for because of the architectural difference between ps3 and ps4


----------



## lombardsoup

Suddenly, weird giraffe things


----------



## sugalumps

This game is visually stunning!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> Srsly?


Yes seriously.

I understand that sony brought back a long awaited piece of vaporware but it's just a hyped game that people know very little about.

A good start but sony still has a long way to go.


----------



## Vakten

This new one looks rather sweet. has this been announced at all? Don't remember hearing anything of it.


----------



## Menta

I was not impressed this time with last guardian. Seemed to forced not to mention last gen


----------



## zealord

That games has a good first impression on me.


----------



## sugalumps

Horizon I think it's called. Been hyped a bit.

Yup was right horizon.


----------



## Djmatrix32

I want Deep Down!


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Looks more fun than any Killzone game


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Looks more fun than any Killzone game


PSP game was awesome!!!

But yeah, this looks great.

Man this year looks like a big win for females in gaming.


----------



## Djmatrix32

HITMAN?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> HITMAN?!?!?!?!?!?!


!!!!!


----------



## Vakten

HITMANNNNNNNN!!!!!

Hitman has always, and always will be, better than Assassins Creed. (For me anyway







)


----------



## Djmatrix32

I hope it's like the older ones hate that absolution took away using different guns.


----------



## zealord

Neogaf is offline lol (oh its back up again)

Seems like neogaf couldn't handle the last guardian


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> PSP game was awesome!!!
> 
> But yeah, this looks great.
> 
> Man this year looks like a big win for females in gaming.


Forgot all about that, the isometric view worked well for it.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Forgot all about that, the isometric view worked well for it.


Indeed.


----------



## sugalumps

Is there even a point in microsoft showing up next year after this, completely rekt.


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Is there even a point in microsoft showing up next year after this, completely rekt.


Yea, sony are just going from game to game, sweet!


----------



## zealord

Would've loved some Hitman gameplay, but so far so good. Lots of games. No fillers so far









If FF VII remake rumours are true then I don't care about backwards compatability anymore


----------



## Alatar

It's like the Elite Dangerous map except pretty


----------



## Vakten

I expected a large scale for no mans sky, but dear mother of god did I underestimate it


----------



## My Desired Display Name

PC? Plz


----------



## Bloodcore

Hmm, did they scale down No Mans Sky?
Weren't the goal originally to reach the center of the universe, not the center of the galaxy?

Looks fantastic though.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> PC? Plz


It will be.

I wanted more NMS. This wasn't fair. No release date either ARGGGG!!!

I'll wait though. I hope I become a millionaire before it releases so I can just be fat and play it 24/7.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodcore*
> 
> Hmm, did they scale down No Mans Sky?
> 
> Weren't the goal to reach the center of the universe, not the center of the galaxy?
> Looks fantastic though.


No, it's been to reach the center of the galaxy.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Last Guardian looked so boring and lame,, that's what people were so hyped about ? Hahahaha

Horizon looked interesting..


----------



## edo101

well i think its official for me. I'm burnt out on shooters or anything resembling a typical shooter. This E3 more than any other has bored me to death. Gonna start looking into playing more adventure games now or anything that requires a little bit of finese not involving shooting


----------



## Papadope

Firewatch looks cool, not sure what it is though.


----------



## The Robot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Last Guardian looked so boring and lame,, that's what people were so hyped about ? Hahahaha


Yeah, tamagotchi simulator.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

I'm not creative enough for all this lol


----------



## zealord

So Batman Arkham Knight and Uncharted 4 are definitely there.

What else can we expect? 1 New IP? Persona 5? Kingdom hearts 3?

Gogogo sony


----------



## sugalumps

This is great game to game, no live dancing or random cars.


----------



## zealord

That Firewatch trailer was actually amazing. It started with fun and ended in Mystery.


----------



## Alatar

Why is every big company and big press outlet always saying stuff about destiny being important, innovative, defining generations etc.?

Destiny is a prime example of mediocre mass market blandness that almost no one cares about anymore.


----------



## lombardsoup

Was going great until they started showing Destiny crap


----------



## The Robot

Horizon looks awesome. At first I thought it's WiLD.


----------



## Boomer1990

Hope they add a story.


----------



## mercs213

Assassins Creed, Destiny, Noo.. going down hill


----------



## lombardsoup

LOL now Ass Greed. Ya blew it Sony


----------



## NFL

Started well...and now we get this


----------



## My Desired Display Name

People talk about Aisha lol this guy is awful.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Why is every big company and big press outlet always saying stuff about destiny being important, innovative, defining generations etc.?
> 
> Destiny is a prime example of mediocre mass market blandness that almost no one cares about anymore.


Completely agree. I heard it is one big repetitive grindfest. I already was bored after I played the demo for 5 minutes.


----------



## mercs213

Final fantasy.. um what is this?


----------



## edo101

hope MS gets buttraped. As someone whose been an xbox lover, MS has basterdized their product. Besides 343 i see nothing else resemblng creativity on their platform.


----------



## lombardsoup

Suddenly chibis

MAKE IT STAHP


----------



## sugalumps

FF........... wait wat


----------



## zealord

World of Final Fantasy? What?


----------



## Papadope

Wow, this final fantasy is way to cutesy. Make it stop


----------



## mercs213

OMG HERE IT IS FF 7!!!?


----------



## Vakten

They're lucky that wasn't the only Final Fantasy they had to show then


----------



## zealord

nooooooooooooooooooooooo

bnonnoanadf

niooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

guys

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooasgas


----------



## theturbofd

FF7!!!!!!


----------



## zealord

I am starting to cry no joke lol I am trembling


----------



## mercs213

IT IS!! BUSTER SWORD!! FF7 REMAKE!


----------



## zealord

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## zealord

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS


----------



## lombardsoup

and straight back to the top


----------



## zealord

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## DoomDash

ASDF ASFFFFDD$#)$*$#$$ @1141414


----------



## sugalumps

By the way he described that I thought it was 100% kingdom hearts......


----------



## zealord

"First to Playstation 4?"

What PC too? PLESE WHAT TREMBLING


----------



## mercs213

Coming first to PlayStation 4. So Xbox one, PC possibly TBA?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Coming first to PlayStation 4. So Xbox TBA?


MAYBE EVEN PC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111


----------



## AndroidVageta

What is this "first" stuff?

Well, we all know Square already sold out to MS over Tomb Raider like some scumsacks...so yeah...


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> MAYBE EVEN PC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111


Considering it got the remaster of FF7 i don't doubt that.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happpppppppppppppppppppppppppy!


----------



## tekwiz99

Cloud is back... yep


----------



## GameBoy

FF7 YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## zealord

Come on if they announce Shenmue 3 then I will lose it completely


----------



## Vakten

SHENMUE!!!! OH MY GOD


----------



## lombardsoup

Shenmue 3.

tears. tears of joy.


----------



## zealord

SOMEONE PUNCH ME IN THE FACE FAST I MIGHT BE DREAMING.


----------



## Papadope

Shenmue 3? Now you got my attention


----------



## Tempest2000

The Last Guardian, Final Fantasy 7, and Shenmue 3.

Massive bombshells.

A winner is Sony


----------



## AndroidVageta

Alright, I'm in tears

Now has Sony won it?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> The Last Guardian, Final Fantasy 7, and Shenmue 3.
> 
> Massive bombshells.
> 
> A winner is Sony


Internet hug my brother


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Internet hug my brother


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Internet hug my brother


----------



## Papadope

It was just an ad to help the kickstarter


----------



## theturbofd

I am cry


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> The Last Guardian, Final Fantasy 7, and Shenmue 3.
> 
> Massive bombshells.
> 
> A winner is Sony


well to be fair most will be on xb1 or pc too, but still great







.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> well to be fair most will be on xb1 or pc too, but still great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am a massive PC gamer, but we all know that FF VII remake is only happening because Sony is heavily pursuing it (or so I'd guess)


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> The Last Guardian, Final Fantasy 7, and Shenmue 3.
> 
> Massive bombshells.
> 
> A winner is Sony


Shenmue 3 shouldn't count since it's nothing but advertisement for the kickstarter.


----------



## zealord

This batman trailer is suprisingly un-batman-ish


----------



## sugalumps

Ah come on no exclusive missions please, own it on the pc.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Shenmue 3 shouldn't count since it's nothing but advertisement for the kickstarter.


Well talk about publicity from Sony.


----------



## zealord

haha anyone watching the gametrailers stream? they are reacting the same way I do to the Sony conference


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Will batman have actual regular NPCs and not population of 100% villains? Seems interesting.


----------



## zealord

Shenmue 3 is actually coming to PC. What a time to be alive. Kickstarter breaks









Error 503 Connection timed out


----------



## edo101

Well Arkham Knight just made my E3


----------



## AndroidVageta

À la carte TV? Seriously? I mean, not trying to be dramatic but did Sony just announce, like, the biggest E3 announcement ever?


----------



## mercs213

lol COD!! please don't end on this.


----------



## lombardsoup

...and Sony ruins it AGAIN with cod lol


----------



## sugalumps

CALL OF DUTY HAHAHAHAHAHHA

You were doing so well sony, prematured in your pantz. The way he was talking there, that is priceless it's like he talking to children(their target audience).


----------



## zealord

Call of Duty. Alright time to go to the toilet and grab a drink in the kitchen


----------



## My Desired Display Name

MSFT gave up showcasing this old dog? I didn't even notice lol.


----------



## Vakten

He comes out wearing a tracksuit? Can really tell he's responsible for slack work such as CoD


----------



## Mad Pistol

I was enjoying this show... then COD happened.


----------



## lombardsoup

Why would you put Shenmue 3 and COD in the same show

WHY


----------



## zealord

If by any miracle Star Wars 1313 and Prey 2 show up this week then I'll go to the church and apologise for not-believing all these years.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So we get 2 games that are in PC, PS4 and Xbox One in the Sony Conference. Looks like they got nothing this year. Xbox One easily won 2016.


----------



## Papadope

"Help me, Please" Thats how we all feel right now. Hahahahahha


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papadope*
> 
> "Help me, Please" Thats how we all feel right now. Hahahahahha


A fish rots from the head down, please kill COD


----------



## Mad Pistol

I was totally feeling it with Shenmue, too. I played the first one, and most of the 2nd one... we need the third one!!!

EDIT: A building came down... COD just pulled a Battlefield... lol!


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So we get 2 games that are in PC, PS4 and Xbox One in the Sony Conference. Looks like they got nothing this year. Xbox One easily won 2016.


You not watching the same E3 as the rest of us?


----------



## RagingCain

Omg I am tearing up on the FF7 stuff! I have been waiting for so long patiently.

Even Shenmue was a Dreamcast sensation!

What a great E3 so far, AMD tomorrow too!


----------



## Vakten

This trailer is incredibly boring. Where's the uber excitement that CoD fans are always raving about?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I was enjoying this show... then COD happened.


Yup kind of wish the crowd would boo, would give a good laugh.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So we get 2 games that are in PC, PS4 and Xbox One in the Sony Conference. Looks like they got nothing this year. Xbox One easily won 2016.


You are joking right?


----------



## sugalumps

Press F to skip presentation.


----------



## lombardsoup

...oh god they're still doing it


----------



## Papadope

Seems like they took some stuff from Titanfall


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Been watching on and off most the day, stream didnt start stuttering until CoD lol.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> You not watching the same E3 as the rest of us?


Is there another E3?


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Omg I am tearing up on the FF7 stuff! I have been waiting for so long patiently.
> 
> Even Shenmue was a Dreamcast sensation!
> 
> What a great E3 so far, AMD tomorrow too!


you not the only one. FF7 remake. buuuuttttt i saw it say "play it first on ps4" soooooo timed exclusive??? if so....pc bound?????


----------



## Mad Pistol

The only good thing about this COD trailer, now, is the music.


----------



## mercs213

hahah PS4 owners get all the maps packs first, LOL!

I can't believe they ended with COD, should of gutted COD for FF7. Oh, guess its not over yet


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> The only good thing about this COD trailer, now, is the music.


That remix was pritty poor tbh.


----------



## zealord

I have a feeeling that all the people being very vocal about no games on PS4 and Xbox One made them realise they had to step up their game.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is there another E3?


For you there is apparently.


----------



## Blackops_2

So COD is the new Titanfall?


----------



## Vakten

Star Wars!!!! This is what I've been waiting for!

Stahp! Don't do this!


----------



## Menta

Sony over did this, just shoots away with out no logic (supur remix 2015)...really liked Microsoft conference better this year, nice and paced


----------



## lombardsoup

It gets worse lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> For you there is apparently.


I am not understating. What impressive PS4 exclusives came out?


----------



## sugalumps

Please :

Uncharted 4
Dark souls 3 gameplay
Kingdom hearts


----------



## Mad Pistol

I hate to say it, but I'm getting tired of all the blood and gore. It's overdone to the extreme.

We need something different. I like FPS games, but it just gets old after a while.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Please :
> 
> Uncharted 4
> Dark souls 3 gameplay
> Kingdom hearts


Uncharted 4 definitely.
Dark souls 3 gameplay (someone tweeted "tomorrow"). No idea why exactly.
Kingdom Hearts 3 would be amazing
Persona 5 might show up


----------



## Mad Pistol

I just laughed when I saw Leia kick that Stormtrooper.


----------



## lombardsoup

Baby Wars amiibos


----------



## Menta

x2....cod is way way over done.....btw


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I hate to say it, but I'm getting tired of all the blood and gore. It's overdone to the extreme.
> 
> We need something different. I like FPS games, but it just gets old after a while.


for real. Shooters...can't even be arsed to look at one. Only games that I am intersted in are Arkham Knight and Phatom Pain (not sure how its gonna work out since I never played a Metal Gear game but the story looks really good)


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am not understating. What impressive PS4 exclusives came out?


What impressive X1 exclusives "came out?"

Whatever you say, it's just your opinion. MS showed some cool stuff in my opinion, but Sony wins in games as usual (again, my opinion). You also have to consider games that are coming out but not featured in these conferences if you want to be realistic.

Now I assume I'll get a list of games that I probably don't care about, or might, form either side....


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Meh I havent cared about anything after that space game


----------



## Blackops_2

Lmao "It's fast, fluid, and visceral and feels unlike any call of duty before." Man i want their job. Rehash the same garbage year in and out and get paid multitudes of money.


----------



## AndroidVageta

LOL! Shenmue 3 is looking for 2 million...already at $400,000. Give it til midnight?


----------



## Outcasst

Luke Skywater


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> What impressive X1 exclusives "came out?"
> 
> Whatever you say, it's just your opinion. MS showed some cool stuff in my opinion, but Sony wins in games as usual (again, my opinion). You also have to consider games that are coming out but not featured in these conferences if you want to be realistic.
> 
> Now I assume I'll get a list of games that I probably don't care about, or might, form either side....


What the hell.

Sony:

SW: Battefront
AC
COD
Batman

All in XBox and PC.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Meh I havent cared about anything after that space game


what space game. I think i know what you're talking about. what is it called again. This e3 has been the most boring E3 to date for me. Would like something besides Arkham to get me excited


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> LOL! Shenmue 3 is looking for 2 million...already at $400,000. Give it til midnight?


Seriously! That page is on fire right now.


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What the hell.
> 
> Sony:
> 
> SW: Battefront
> AC
> COD
> 
> All in XBox and PC.


LOL that's what I'm talking about. I have no intent of getting any of those for any platform. I would be interesting Battlefront but it's apparently online only and I'm not interested in multiplayer


----------



## sugalumps

Damn have not bought an EA game since bf3, but I may have to break that promise with battlefront.


----------



## mercs213

uncharted


----------



## zealord

Okay no Kingdom Hearts 3, no Dark Souls 3 and no Persona 5.

Colour me suprised


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Luke Skywater


LOL


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> what space game. I think i know what you're talking about. what is it called again. This e3 has been the most boring E3 to date for me. Would like something besides Arkham to get me excited


No Man's Sky I believe it was called, it think it was about the 3rd (?) game they showed. The one with the girl fighting the robots looked good too.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Okay no Kingdom Hearts 3, no Dark Souls 3 and no Persona 5.
> 
> Colour me suprised


At least there is Shenmue 3, that is plenty imo


----------



## DIYDeath

Dat ff7 remake...I want it on pc and I want to see gameplay footage, I want to see how they approach the combat and open world, I'm hoping they add in a bit of mobility when it comes to the combat, would be nice to implement positional advantage as an added depth, turn based alone gets really shallow once you gain enough knowledge to make good decisions.


----------



## Tempest2000

Dead controller battery


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Ok for all those PS4 fanboys please list me the PS4 impressive games that where shown in E3. To me Xbox clearly won E3.


----------



## AndroidVageta

OK let's try that again...


----------



## Bloodcore

Haha, guess someone is getting a mean look after the show.


----------



## Papadope

O it crashed, they reset! Embarrassing!


----------



## FallenFaux

lol did the Uncharted demo just bug out?


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Ok for all those PS4 fanboys please list me the PS4 impressive games that where shown in E3. To me Xbox clearly won E3.


.........wat?

Cause you can now play your old games you already own(a feature both consoles should have had since launch)? WOOPY!


----------



## Mad Pistol

Well at least we know its live gameplay.

Plot twist: they did that on purpose.


----------



## DoomDash

U4, so hawt.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> At least there is Shenmue 3, that is plenty imo


I am very delighted actually !

I am just surprised. I actually expected atleast one of those to show gameplay. It's not the end of the world since all 3 are confirmed and come out in 2015/2016


----------



## mercs213

.50 cal vs wooden box, who wins?


----------



## Vakten

The destructive environment on this looks insane!


----------



## sugalumps

That 30fps really shows.


----------



## Hexa

As far as consoles go I thought Sony had the better offering this generation and even got the PS4 first.

I have to say though Microsoft murdered them this year.

Sony showed some really sweet stuff ( I mean FF7 remake and Shenmu 3 cmon!) but aside from Uncharted 4 and a couple other games almost everything they showed is coming to Xbox One and PC as well.

Microsoft on the other hand showed a **** ton of exclusives, free backwards compatibility, sweet Hololens tech, a nice Rare collection, more EA access stuff, Streaming to PC AND before you all forget still have an entire other conference to go with AMD ALL about PC gaming.

I can't see how anyone being objective could call this year a win for Sony.


----------



## Menta

another point is "ask and you shall have"

as much as i like some games seems to repetitive and forced, business driven....really not liking the conference this year


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Ok for all those PS4 fanboys please list me the PS4 impressive games that where shown in E3. To me Xbox clearly won E3.


Funny how you, the X1 fanboy (you apparently want to play that game?), hasn't listed any X1 exclusives that interest you from the show.

Making lists is stupid, but I'll take any of these over any single exclusive shown by MS, and I have an X1, btw.

Uncharted 4
Horizon
The Last Guardian

Like I said, opinions.


----------



## zealord

Uncharted 4 looks amazing. Much better than all previous footage. Damn son


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> As far as consoles go I thought Sony had the better offering this generation and even got the PS4 first.
> 
> I have to say though Microsoft murdered them this year.
> 
> Sony showed some really sweet stuff ( I mean FF7 remake and Shenmu 3 cmon!) but aside from Uncharted 4 and a couple other games almost everything they showed is coming to Xbox One and PC as well.
> 
> Microsoft on the other hand showed a **** ton of exclusives, free backwards compatibility, sweet Hololens tech, a nice Rare collection, more EA access stuff, Streaming to PC AND before you all forget still have an entire other conference to go with AMD ALL about PC gaming.
> 
> I can't see how anyone being objective could call this year a win for Sony.


Omg someone here understands. Clearly Sony relied on games coming in all platforms.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> As far as consoles go I thought Sony had the better offering this generation and even got the PS4 first.
> 
> I have to say though Microsoft murdered them this year.
> 
> Sony showed some really sweet stuff ( I mean FF7 remake and Shenmu 3 cmon!) but aside from Uncharted 4 and a couple other games almost everything they showed is coming to Xbox One and PC as well.
> 
> Microsoft on the other hand showed a **** ton of exclusives, free backwards compatibility, sweet Hololens tech, a nice Rare collection, more EA access stuff, Streaming to PC AND before you all forget still have an entire other conference to go with AMD ALL about PC gaming.
> 
> I can't see how anyone being objective could call this year a win for Sony.


That stuff was meh. They did have more exclusives though, but seriously that Gears demo was terrible even if I expect it to be good. Same with Tomb Raider, that U4 trailer blew it away (again I fully expect TR to be good).

I'd give them both a 9/10.


----------



## Mad Pistol

At least they ended on a high-note. Uncharted 4 was quite incredible.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> Funny how you, the X1 fanboy (you apparently want to play that game?), hasn't listed any X1 exclusives that interest you from the show.
> 
> Making lists is stupid, but I'll take any of these over any single exclusive shown by MS, and I have an X1, btw.
> 
> Uncharted 4
> Horizon
> The Last Guardian
> 
> Like I said, opinions.


Lucky for you i don'town either consoles and don't care what games come out for them. Because of that i can see clearly who did better.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Well, that was just simply incredible on every level. Graphics, lighting, physics, destruction, animations, size and scale. Uncharted 4 will be my reason to get a PS4 I suppose.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> another point is "ask and you shall have"
> 
> as much as i like some games seems to repetitive and forced, business driven....really not liking the conference this year


Im glad I am not the only one. I think I am going crazy over here with how hyped up everybody has been. This is the saddest E3 to date for me. Sooo much sequels and shooters. Well back to Witcher 3 for me then

Don't get me started on the Ucharted hype. Ughhh wish the series would die. I mean it. Maybe Naughtydogs would do something more creative


----------



## lombardsoup

lol Shenmue 3 already $500,000+


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Omg someone here understands. Clearly Sony relied on games coming in all platforms.


What great exclusive game did Microsoft announce?
Timed Tomb Raider exclusive? Comes to PS4, PC in 2016
Gears of Wars Remake? PS4 gets Uncharted collection with 3 games.
Gears of Wars 4? PS has Uncharted 4
Recore for Xbox? PS4 announced The Last Guardian.

You can't trump FF VII remake, shenmue 3 and the last guardian. Even if 2 of those games are multiplat. By the way. Shenmue 3 is NOT coming to Xbox. Only PS4 and PC


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> As far as consoles go I thought Sony had the better offering this generation and even got the PS4 first.
> 
> I have to say though Microsoft murdered them this year.
> 
> Sony showed some really sweet stuff ( I mean FF7 remake and Shenmu 3 cmon!) but aside from Uncharted 4 and a couple other games almost everything they showed is coming to Xbox One and PC as well.
> 
> Microsoft on the other hand showed a **** ton of exclusives, free backwards compatibility, sweet Hololens tech, a nice Rare collection, more EA access stuff, Streaming to PC AND before you all forget still have an entire other conference to go with AMD ALL about PC gaming.
> 
> I can't see how anyone being objective could call this year a win for Sony.


There was barely a game they shown other than fallout which had already aired on bethesdas that turned out to be any hype at all. The hologram was cool indeed, but we dont know when it will be here how it will run or anything about it really. The backwards compatability..... the ability to play your old games you already own? That is something that should have always been there, reversing a screw up is nothing to write home about. Microsoft had very little to do with games while sony knocked it out the park for the most part(few crappers in there like cod/destiny) with actual games.

I still wouldn't say either was incredible(shown hardly any games that I am really interested in seeing) but for the most part the response of the community is that sony knocked it out the park with games the people actualy want.


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Lucky for you i don'town either consoles and don't care what games come out for them. Because of that i can see clearly who did better.


All that trash talking and praise of the X1 exclusives and you can't list a single X1 exclusive shown this year that interests you? Seriously, I'm not going to call you wrong. Like I said, it's all opinions. I'm just putting it into perspective.


----------



## Menta

Sony needs a Phil Spencer.....they a total mess right now


----------



## Papadope

Shenmue 3
Quote:


> This project will only be funded if at least $2,000,000 is pledged by Fri, Jul 17 2015 9:51 PM EDT.


They really didn't give it much time but it will probably make it at this rate.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Sony needs a Phil Spencer.....they a total mess right now


At this point you are just provoking. I feel sorry for you to feel the need to do this.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papadope*
> 
> Shenmue 3


Close to $600,000

ITS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Geneaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Luke Skywater


I knew I wasn't the only one who heard that.


----------



## xSociety

Sony failed big time this year.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> At this point you are just provoking. I feel sorry for you to feel the need to do this.


i am not provoking and have no need to feel sorry.. it is my opinion SONY was a total mess in this presentation...you don't have to agree but the truth is there,Phil Spencer has done a great job and its starting to show

sorry if i offended you not my intention


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> No Man's Sky I believe it was called, it think it was about the 3rd (?) game they showed. The one with the girl fighting the robots looked good too.


No way! Can't be real man. Is that really the scope of the game. I don't believe you can actually visit all those star systems right?


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Okay no Kingdom Hearts 3, no Dark Souls 3 and no Persona 5.
> 
> Colour me suprised


dark souls 3 was announced earlier today


----------



## AndroidVageta

People can say what they want about Uncharted but on a technical level it has to be the best game ever in that sense.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> No way! Can't be real man. Is that really the scope of the game. I don't believe you can actually visit all those star systems right?


They've mentioned a few time that there are solar systems people might never visit.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> No way! Can't be real man. Is that really the scope of the game. I don't believe you can actually visit all those star systems right?


You new to games?


----------



## Alatar

As someone who doesn't get shenmue and hates final fantasy I think microsoft crushed sony here.

Ico is great but I dunno about the last guardrian. The gameplay we saw looked extremely meh gameplay wise.

MS had properly revamped halo with bigger multiplayer, backwards compatibility, a new controller, pretty cool demos of the hololens and gave support for oculus and Vive, some cross play between win10 and xbox, that cartoon style game, gears, forza etc.

Sony on the other hand paraded 3rd party games on the stage, showed meh gameplay of the last guardrian, gave a shoutout to shenmue 3 kickstarter (they're really that cheap that they wont finance the 2mil game?), showed a partly working uncharted demo that was mostly a driving section and are remaking an old final fantasy game...

I mean unless you're really a fan of final fantasy and shenmue and blindly trust ico I dunno. I just feel like the conference was quite meh in total.


----------



## Boomer1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Sony failed big time this year.


How?


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> People can say what they want about Uncharted but on a technical level it has to be the best game ever in that sense.


I missed pretty much the whole Uncharted sequence because I was reading these forums... waiting for someone to post a high quality video


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Sony failed big time this year.


Disagree!


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> i am not provoking and have no need to feel sorry.. it is my opinion SONY was a total mess in this presentation...you don't have to agree but the truth is there,*Phil Spencer has done a great job and its starting to show*
> 
> sorry if i offended you not my intention


He actually does. Backwards compatability is great, the elite controller is great (well not the 149$ price tag) but it looks great for those willing spend so much on a controller. Gears of Wars looked great.

I hope to don't offend you with this, but for me it feels like you actually know that Sony killed it with the games the announcement and you saw the reactions of people on stream and in forums and you are bitter about it. This is how it looks from my perspective.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papadope*
> 
> Shenmue 3
> They really didn't give it much time but it will probably make it at this rate.


What? 31 days is all the time kickstarter ever gives.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I mean unless you're really a fan of final fantasy and shenmue and blindly trust ico I dunno. I just feel like the conference was quite meh in total.


Translation "So basically unless you're a playstation fan"


----------



## Boomer1990

The games I am most interested in from that showing is Horizon: Zero Dawn, and Uncharted 4.


----------



## Papadope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> What? 31 days is all the time kickstarter ever gives.


LOL, I read that at Jun 17. That makes more sense


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> You new to games?


I know i wont visit all of them but I am sking if you CAN visit all of them. As in in that vast ocean of stars can you really visit each one if you had the time to do so or is that ocean just there for placeholder. Not sure i even understand your question
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> People can say what they want about Uncharted but on a technical level it has to be the best game ever in that sense.


No its not. Uncharted is too scripted to even be mentioned in a technical sense


----------



## FallenFaux

Heh.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> As someone who doesn't get shenmue and hates final fantasy I think microsoft crushed sony here.
> 
> Ico is great but I dunno about the last guardrian. The gameplay we saw looked extremely meh gameplay wise.
> 
> MS had properly revamped halo with bigger multiplayer, backwards compatibility, a new controller, pretty cool demos of the hololens and gave support for oculus and Vive, some cross play between win10 and xbox, that cartoon style game, gears, forza etc.
> 
> Sony on the other hand paraded 3rd party games on the stage, showed meh gameplay of the last guardrian, gave a shoutout to shenmue 3 kickstarter (they're really that cheap that they wont finance the 2mil game?), showed a partly working uncharted demo that was mostly a driving section and are remaking an old final fantasy game...
> 
> I mean unless you're really a fan of final fantasy and shenmue and blindly trust ico I dunno. I just feel like the conference was quite meh in total.


Like I hate Halo, and I don't blindly trust gears, but I can do that thing called being objective and at least understand that some people like those, or trust in those brands.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> As someone who doesn't get shenmue and hates final fantasy I think microsoft crushed sony here.
> 
> Ico is great but I dunno about the last guardrian. The gameplay we saw looked extremely meh gameplay wise.
> 
> MS had properly revamped halo with bigger multiplayer, backwards compatibility, a new controller, pretty cool demos of the hololens and gave support for oculus and Vive, some cross play between win10 and xbox, that cartoon style game, gears, forza etc.
> 
> Sony on the other hand paraded 3rd party games on the stage, showed meh gameplay of the last guardrian, gave a shoutout to shenmue 3 kickstarter (they're really that cheap that they wont finance the 2mil game?), showed a partly working uncharted demo that was mostly a driving section and are remaking an old final fantasy game...
> 
> I mean unless you're really a fan of final fantasy and shenmue and blindly trust ico I dunno. I just feel like the conference was quite meh in total.


Nailed it.

Shenmue 3 doesn't interest me at all, neither does FF, neither does The Last Guardian, and neither does timed DLC for CoD.

On the other hand, I can't wait till the new Xbox controller, Halo 5, Gears 4, the RARE collection (I mean come on), backwards compatibility, and all the Windows 10 tie-ins. Not to mention the hololens, that thing could change gaming even more so than VR.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomer1990*
> 
> The games I am most interested in from that showing is Horizon: Zero Dawn, and Uncharted 4.


That Horizon Zero Dawn actually looks very interesting. Also the graphics looked quite nice in the trailer. I want to know more about this game


----------



## DzillaXx

Actually considering picking up a second hand Xbox One now









Already have a PS4, so i'm uncharted and FF 7 ready. But Honestly, not too many current PS4 games are must plays ATM. Really miss not having a console to play Halo on too.

Sony's Conferences was kinda meh, MS did beat them out overall IMO. Not surprising when MS has more to lose ATM.

2015 is going to be another meh year for the Sony Owners I guess. I know our console is collecting dust most of the time.









Xbox One Game Streaming is pretty Interesting to me as well.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> As someone who doesn't get shenmue and hates final fantasy I think microsoft crushed sony here.
> 
> Ico is great but I dunno about the last guardrian. The gameplay we saw looked extremely meh gameplay wise.
> 
> MS had properly revamped halo with bigger multiplayer, backwards compatibility, a new controller, pretty cool demos of the hololens and gave support for oculus and Vive, some cross play between win10 and xbox, that cartoon style game, gears, forza etc.
> 
> Sony on the other hand paraded 3rd party games on the stage, showed meh gameplay of the last guardrian, gave a shoutout to shenmue 3 kickstarter (they're really that cheap that they wont finance the 2mil game?), showed a partly working uncharted demo that was mostly a driving section and are remaking an old final fantasy game...
> 
> I mean unless you're really a fan of final fantasy and shenmue and blindly trust ico I dunno. I just feel like the conference was quite meh in total.


It can go both ways.

I think as far as EXCLUSIVES go, console wise, Sony got it. Uncharted, Last Guardian, Horizon, No Man's Sky, Shenmue 3.

MS did a better job of showing off new tech (controller, Hololens, etc) but game wise they didn't really have anything.

Forza is Forza, Halo is Halo, Gears (even as a fan) looked totally dull to me.

Sony still has the Morpheus. Sure they didn't show it off hardcore in the conference but that doesn't make it less impressive and game changing.

So yeah, opinions blah blah...Sony certainly had me more excited.

Over all though Ubi had a good showing too. The Division and Ghost Recon looks awesome.


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

I'm a not a fan of Uncharted but I feel like this one has the best shot of being a good game.


----------



## Shatterist

I dunno, I guess in terms of raw exclusive content MS might've won out. However, in my opinion, E3 is about building hype and from what I'm feeling and what I'm seeing at least across my social media, Sony has won out...handily even.


----------



## Decade

Is it November 10th yet?


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Nailed it.
> 
> Shenmue 3 doesn't interest me at all, neither does FF, neither does The Last Guardian, and neither does timed DLC for CoD.
> 
> On the other hand, I can't wait till the new Xbox controller, Halo 5, Gears 4, the RARE collection (I mean come on), backwards compatibility, and all the Windows 10 tie-ins. Not to mention the hololens, that thing could change gaming even more so than VR.


hahahaahahah and on and on it goes. Its called opinion. I was bored to death with each company. But you do see where both of you are faiing at whatever you are doing. You are stating your opinion and personal taste and they are stating theirs. Nothing you say will sway the other about who won the conference.

as someone who has been looking for a reason to get a next gen console, I can say my money will remain in my pocket for better use because all i saw was more of the same repetitive cash cow milking


----------



## Leopard2lx

Damn, Uncharted 4 looked awesome! PS4 is so lucky to have Naughty Dog. I really wish they would develop for PC too.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> I know i wont visit all of them but I am sking if you CAN visit all of them. As in in that vast ocean of stars can you really visit each one if you had the time to do so or is that ocean just there for placeholder. Not sure i even understand your question


Yes, you can explore EVERYTHING. If you can see it you can go there. The entire galaxy. Any planet. Seemless.
Quote:


> No its not. Uncharted is too scripted to even be mentioned in a technical sense


Disagree. The level of physics shown even when just shooting was great. The lighting, size, AI, etc. Can you tell me what game does all of this and looks better?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> It can go both ways.
> 
> I think as far as EXCLUSIVES go, console wise, Sony got it. Uncharted, Last Guardian, Horizon, No Man's Sky, Shenmue 3.
> 
> MS did a better job of showing off new tech (controller, Hololens, etc) but game wise they didn't really have anything.
> 
> Forza is Forza, Halo is Halo, Gears (even as a fan) looked totally dull to me.
> 
> Sony still has the Morpheus. Sure they didn't show it off hardcore in the conference but that doesn't make it less impressive and game changing.
> 
> So yeah, opinions blah blah...Sony certainly had me more excited.
> 
> Over all though Ubi had a good showing too. The Division and Ghost Recon looks awesome.


Good post. MS did a better show. The surrounding, the presentation, they better wrapped up what they had, but sonys games had more substance and managed to make me and many gamers worldwide cry.

I think Forza and Gears look quite cool, but Microsoft showed nothing new that totally blew me away.

Also Ubisoft had ForHonor. That looks interesting too


----------



## zealord

double post


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> It can go both ways.
> 
> I think as far as EXCLUSIVES go, console wise, Sony got it. Uncharted, Last Guardian, Horizon, No Man's Sky, Shenmue 3.
> 
> MS did a better job of showing off new tech (controller, Hololens, etc) but game wise they didn't really have anything.
> 
> Forza is Forza, Halo is Halo, Gears (even as a fan) looked totally dull to me.
> 
> Sony still has the Morpheus. Sure they didn't show it off hardcore in the conference but that doesn't make it less impressive and game changing.
> 
> So yeah, opinions blah blah...Sony certainly had me more excited.
> 
> Over all though Ubi had a good showing too. The Division and Ghost Recon looks awesome.


If Halo is just Halo, than Uncharted is just Uncharted.

I love Uncharted to death, but it is still wave after wave of enemies, followed by a nice cut scene. With some puzzle elements tossed in.

The Rare Collection and that new Rare game look pretty nice IMO.


----------



## zealord

by the way. *Only* 21 games for Xbox360 are backwards compatability with xbox one until the end of the year (source gametrailers stream).

That is less than what I'd imagined


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> If Halo is just Halo, than Uncharted is just Uncharted.


I didn't say otherwise. The graphics and physics though were show stopping. Nothing better visually shown today on a technical level.
Quote:


> The Rare Collection and that new Rare game look pretty nice IMO.


See stuff like this I've been able to emulate for years now. Cool that it's in a package I suppose but Shenmue 3 is the old game brought back to life that I want.

No Man's Sky. That's all I can say. My 100% wanted game. Everything else just pales in comparison to me right now.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> hahahaahahah and on and on it goes. Its called opinion. I was bored to death with each company. But you do see where both of you are faiing at whatever you are doing. You are stating your opinion and personal taste and they are stating theirs. Nothing you say will sway the other about who won the conference.
> 
> as someone who has been looking for a reason to get a next gen console, I can say my money will remain in my pocket for better use because all i saw was more of the same repetitive cash cow milking


I have a X1 because my GF bought it for me for my Birthday when the MCC came out so I haven't put my own money into a console either.









Oh, and everything I say is my opinion. That should be obvious. My opinion is that MS beat Sony easily this year. More games, more exclusives, better support, and exciting new tech. I will always be a PC gamer first, and having Windows 10 will only improve my Xbox experience.


----------



## Menta

A kickstarter and a remake....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> He actually does. Backwards compatability is great, the elite controller is great (well not the 149$ price tag) but it looks great for those willing spend so much on a controller. Gears of Wars looked great.
> 
> I hope to don't offend you with this, but for me it feels like you actually know that Sony killed it with the games the announcement and you saw the reactions of people on stream and in forums and you are bitter about it. This is how it looks from my perspective.


stop reaching....i am not in the mood for fanboys......









peace


----------



## Boomer1990

Out of both conferences I would have to say I rate them about even. Sony's VR interests me more than Hololens, but as a major Halo fanboy, that Halo Guardians is my most looked forward to title. Mainly since that they are finally tying in the books with having Fred,Kelly, and Linda on Chiefs team. Now I look forward to Gamescom because both companies should have multiple new games to show there as well.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> *A kickstarter and a remake....*
> stop reaching....i am not in the mood for fanboys......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace


2 games that make gamers worldwide cry and the Kickstarter Game Shenmue 3 is not coming to Xbox One. You also forgot The Last Guardian and Uncharted 4.


----------



## Geneaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> As someone who doesn't get shenmue and hates final fantasy I think microsoft crushed sony here.
> 
> Ico is great but I dunno about the last guardrian. The gameplay we saw looked extremely meh gameplay wise.
> 
> MS had properly revamped halo with bigger multiplayer, backwards compatibility, a new controller, pretty cool demos of the hololens and gave support for oculus and Vive, some cross play between win10 and xbox, that cartoon style game, gears, forza etc.
> 
> Sony on the other hand paraded 3rd party games on the stage, showed meh gameplay of the last guardrian, gave a shoutout to shenmue 3 kickstarter (they're really that cheap that they wont finance the 2mil game?), showed a partly working uncharted demo that was mostly a driving section and are remaking an old final fantasy game...
> 
> I mean unless you're really a fan of final fantasy and shenmue and blindly trust ico I dunno. I just feel like the conference was quite meh in total.


I don't think it's logical to say MS crushed Sony. I know it's an opinion but at the very least, an "objective" statement on "who won" the E3 press conferences, would require someone who's played games *extremely* often and knows just about anything and everything about games past and present. Not saying you don't, but come on. I know I really don't have much to care about Forza 6, or anything racing(nearly all of them look the same to me), but that won't get in the way of my optimism.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Shenmue has already passed $800,000. Funding is a done deal.

I bought a Dreamcast for Shenmue. I bought a Xbox for Shenmue 2. Guess I'll be buying a Playstation for Shenmue 3!


----------



## rudyae86

WHERE IS GT7?

Where is IT!?

Sigh......

Anyways, everything else seems to be good. Uncharted and I think thats about it for now lol


----------



## xSociety

Shenmue 3.

Someone explain why Sony not paying for it and making it a kickstarter project is a good thing? Do they not trust the developer?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> Shenmue has already passed $800,000. Funding is a done deal.
> 
> I bought a Dreamcast for Shenmue. I bought a Xbox for Shenmue 2. *Guess I'll be buying a Playstation for Shenmue 3!*


It comes to PC


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> WHERE IS GT7?
> 
> Where is IT!?


2017 probably.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> 2 games that make gamers worldwide cry and the Kickstarter Game Shenmue 3 is not coming to Xbox One. You also forgot The Last Guardian and Uncharted 4.


Sony had some solid games...i was referring more to the actual presentation, that was a mess at least for me, and that was also why i mentioned Phill, REALLY like the way he is changing things....the effort is there.

that's all that im saying


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> 2017 probably.


http://www.lazygamer.net/playstation-4-2/you-could-see-gran-turismo-7-before-2017/
Quote:


> "People will not wait so much," he told Italian games website Spazio Games. "We are talking about Gran Turismo&#8230; We must not wait so long." He then suggested we'd see the game being released sometime before 2017.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomer1990*
> 
> Out of both conferences I would have to say I rate them about even. Sony's VR interests me more than Hololens, but as a major Halo fanboy, that Halo Guardians is my most looked forward to title. Mainly since that they are finally tying in the books with having Fred,Kelly, and Linda on Chiefs team. Now I look forward to Gamescom because both companies should have multiple new games to show there as well.


That was the only redeming thing about the game for me. Adding more lore. Otherwise I really was hoping for a bigger revamp in mechanics. I wanted to see Locke kick a banshe like he does in the gamestop trailer. Its ridiculous how nerfed the spartans in the Halo games are when you see what they can do in the books


----------



## Boomer1990

I'm honestly surprised Sony did not show off anything on Heavensward. That expansion will consume all my free time.


----------



## DweeB0

So far the only game worthy of my money is Super Mario Maker.
Sigh.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Sony had some solid games...i was referring more to the actual presentation, that was a mess at least for me, and that was also why i mentioned Phill, REALLY the way he is changing things....the effort is there.
> 
> that's all that im saying


Oh yeah the Microsoft presentation was better, that I agree on. The way it was presented, but now its about the substance of each conference and I am in tears of joy anticipating TLG, Shenmue 3 , FFVII Remake and Uncharted 4


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Oh yeah the Microsoft presentation was better, that I agree on. The way it was presented, but now its about the substance of each conference and I am in tears of joy anticipating TLG, Shenmue 3 , FFVII Remake and Uncharted 4


yes sir! those are all good games i think you just miss understood me for some reason but no harm


----------



## MocoIMO

Was hoping for more from Sony ... seems my holiday season will be PC & X1 gaming


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> yes sir! those are all good games i think you just miss understood me for some reason but no harm


Its alright. Fault may have been on my end. I am pretty emotional right now.









I see you guys all tomorrow when we will finally see the Fury X from AMD, Dark Souls 3 gameplay and lots of other stuff


----------



## Boomer1990

Wow Shenmue 3 is already at $919,790


----------



## Clukos

Naughty Gods, Uncharted 4 looked amazing.


----------



## royalkilla408

Nothing really got my attention. Probably since I don't game much. Nothing I've seen is worth $60+ dollars on release date. I'll probably wait until Steam sales to get games from now on. Gaming seems stuck and not moving forward in term of realism like AI and physics. Maybe with VR it will help. I'll keep my Xbox One and PS4 for exclusives only but no more preorders for me.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> Nothing really got my attention. Probably since I don't game much. Nothing I've seen is worth $60+ dollars on release date. I'll probably wait until Steam sales to get games from now on. Gaming seems stuck and not moving forward in term of realism like AI and physics. Maybe with VR it will help. I'll keep my Xbox One and PS4 for exclusives only but no more preorders for me.


yeah seems i need to find a new hobby lol. All these games and nothign but more of the same. Witcher 3 has been the only thing to break the mold for me in a long time.

Maybe I will try the Dark Souls game and Shadow of Mordor.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> Nothing really got my attention. Probably since I don't game much. Nothing I've seen is worth $60+ dollars on release date. I'll probably wait until Steam sales to get games from now on. Gaming seems stuck and not moving forward in term of realism like AI and physics. Maybe with VR it will help. I'll keep my Xbox One and PS4 for exclusives only but no more preorders for me.


It's sad to think that Crysis 1 is 8 years old now and not much looks better and has same amount of physics.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It's sad to think that Crysis 1 is 8 years old now and not much looks better and has same amount of physics.


Apprently Uncharted is the new king of physics now









Not taking a shot at the other guy but I just can't believe people are impressed by this game and actually play it. But personal tastes and what not


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Apprently Uncharted is the new king of physics now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not taking a shot at the other guy but I just can't believe people are impressed by this game and actually play it. But personal tastes and what not


What else is then? I love Uncharted, I'll admit that, but just looking at it there's no doubt it's the best technically.

That's like people saying The Witcher 3 is the best game/best looking game ever.


----------



## lombardsoup

$1,000,000, halfway to happening


----------



## awdrifter

I'm excited for FF7 Remake and The Last Guardian. Uncharted 4 looks good too, I guess it's a good substitute for Tomb Raider. Overall Sony nailed the hype, this is one of their best E3 conference.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*
> 
> What else is then? I love Uncharted, I'll admit that, but just looking at it there's no doubt it's the best technically.
> 
> That's like people saying The Witcher 3 is the best game/best looking game ever.


You got me with the Witcher comment lol. Uncharted may be the king on consoles. Maybe. i'm out. Glad you guys found something you liked









Hoping Valve shows up with Half Life 3 tomorrow with actual next gen physics....but thats not gonna happen. Worst E3 ever, was so hyped to see something next gen.


----------



## 222Panther222

Games i'm really looking forward to.

Horizon ZERO Dawn
Uncharted 4
New Ratchet and Clank
Rise of the Tomb Raider
Batman Arkham Knight
Star Wars Battlefront.


----------



## DoomDash

Since we are giving non-objective opinions, Sony won hands down. Not a single game on MS consoles I want, so for that reason Sony crushed them.

Okay I lied, I want Forza to hold me over until GT7.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Since we are giving non-objective opinions, Sony won hands down. Not a single game on MS consoles I want, so for that reason Sony crushed them.
> 
> Okay I lied, I want Forza to hold me over until GT7.


is there really such a thing as an objective opinion?


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> is there really such a thing as an objective opinion?


Only if you rate E3 Conferences by a measurable and quantifiable metric. The "[Insert Conference Here] was the best conference and won E3 because [Insert Games Here] are better than [Insert Other Games Here]" are all subjective though.


----------



## Menta

So many variables, my son was has blown away i was not....









perceptive, age factor, it just is....


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Minus the cringe worthy just dance portion, I thought Ubisoft had the best show.


----------



## Menta

Anno 2205 is at the top of my list fore sure.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> So many variables, my son was has blown away i was not....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perceptive, age factor, it just is....


you think its an age thing? Might make sense for me then. I am 24 and didn't really play too many shooters, actually didn't start playing games till i was 15 but good lord, I can't explain it but nothing excited me this E3 man. I need more SP adventure get lost in gameplay and story and mechanics games. Just saw that Horizon game, looks a little interesting.

At this point i'll come out and say i need some suggestions for SP games cause I think i'm about done games.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> you think its an age thing? Might make sense for me then. I am 24 and didn't really play too many shooters, actually didn't start playing games till i was 15 but good lord, I can't explain it but nothing excited me this E3 man. I need more SP adventure get lost in gameplay and story and mechanics games. Just saw that Horizon game, looks a little interesting.
> 
> At this point i'll come out and say i need some suggestions for SP games cause I think i'm about done games.


Loved and played games all my life, 37 years of age and still try to maintain that passion but I feel like something is missing now!

Matrix moment


----------



## Ashura

New Hitman Revealed!
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/new-hitman-revealed-at-e3-2015-comes-with-ps4-excl/1100-6428171/










sorry if this is already posted


----------



## Hexa

Microsoft also showed much more dedication to indies this year as well.

Several new exclusives. (Halo 5, GoW, Forza 6, Several indies)
Hololens.
Backwards compatiblity.
EA Access growing.
Oculus and Valve VR Support.
Brand new controller.
Indie games galore.
PC Dedicated conference tomorrow.

They nailed it.

Compare to PS4.

FF7 remake that's not exclusive.
Shenmu 3 that they aren't even doing but simply advertising for. Not an exclusive btw.
DNLA support (Nice but Xbox One already has it)
Uncharter 4 exclusive.

Cmon guys, I know people like to hate on Microsoft but unless you are nothing but a huge FF or Shenmu fan there is no way you can objectively say Sony won this thing.

*edit*
Not to mention Microsoft has shown they are open to allowing mods on Xbox One now as well. I completely forgot that. That's actually pretty substantial.


----------



## Robin Nio

Aw, I fell asleep waiting for Sony and missed it, anyone know where I can find a TLDR about the press conference or anything like that?


----------



## Boomer1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Microsoft also showed much more dedication to indies this year as well.
> 
> Several new exclusives. (Halo 5, GoW, Forza 6, Several indies)
> Hololens.
> Backwards compatiblity.
> EA Access growing.
> Oculus and Valve VR Support.
> Brand new controller.
> Indie games galore.
> PC Dedicated conference tomorrow.
> 
> They nailed it.
> 
> Compare to PS4.
> 
> FF7 remake that's not exclusive.
> Shenmu 3 that they aren't even doing but simply advertising for. Not an exclusive btw.
> DNLA support (Nice but Xbox One already has it)
> Uncharter 4 exclusive.
> 
> Cmon guys, I know people like to hate on Microsoft but unless you are nothing but a huge FF or Shenmu fan there is no way you can objectively say Sony won this thing.
> 
> *edit*
> Not to mention Microsoft has shown they are open to allowing mods on Xbox One now as well. I completely forgot that. That's actually pretty substantial.


Ummm you seem to be missing new IP's, The Last Guardian, Horizon Zero Dawn, we saw multiple game/demo's on Morpheus, a la carte tv channels with PlayStation Vue, we also saw a small amount of indies, we saw Street Fighter V which is console exclusive, no mans sky( not sure if this is console exclusive ), media molecules acid trip of a game called dreams, some weird cartoony ff game.

So if you want to seem impartial at least list the correct stuff because they showed a lot more than you give credit for. Also that mod thing, Todd Howard said it can come out at the same time for ps4 if sony allows it. I see Sony allowing it, the reason is because they allow cross platform, unlike Microsoft, which hopefully changes its policies because it sucks that Xbox gamers can't play FF14.


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomer1990*
> 
> Ummm you seem to be missing new IP's, The Last Guardian, Horizon Zero Dawn, we saw multiple game/demo's on Morpheus, a la carte tv channels with PlayStation Vue, we also saw a small amount of indies, we saw Street Fighter V which is console exclusive, no mans sky( not sure if this is console exclusive ), media molecules acid trip of a game called dreams, some weird cartoony ff game.
> 
> So if you want to seem impartial at least list the correct stuff because they showed a lot more than you give credit for. Also that mod thing, Todd Howard said it can come out at the same time for ps4 if sony allows it. I see Sony allowing it, the reason is because they allow cross platform, unlike Microsoft, which hopefully changes its policies because it sucks that Xbox gamers can't play FF14.


Biggest thing ps4 has is the channel lineup. BUT, its only in 5 cities and costs more then cable does. 2nd, xbox has sling tv which is alot cheaper. 3rd ps4 has been playing catchup to xbox for 18 months. Just now adding dlna is just pathetic. The last guardian and uncharted 4 will get me to buy a ps4 again but that will be atleast a year from now. Xbox one has more to offer for me.

And wait your saying microsoft is at fault for not having FF? Sony is the one clamoring for exclusive rights (map packs, dlc) you have to be kidding right? Sony is the reason FF isnt cross platform, not microsoft.


----------



## Boomer1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Biggest thing ps4 has is the channel lineup. BUT, its only in 5 cities and costs more then cable does. 2nd, xbox has sling tv which is alot cheaper. 3rd ps4 has been playing catchup to xbox for 18 months. Just now adding dlna is just pathetic. The last guardian and uncharted 4 will get me to buy a ps4 again but that will be atleast a year from now. Xbox one has more to offer for me.


I have to disagree with you on the catching up part. They both have lacked features at a certain time that the others had, example is Microsoft being able to take pictures(just recently added) and the ability to record longer videos which Ps4 had both at launch. It is very clear both of these system launched way too early.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomer1990*
> 
> Ummm you seem to be missing new IP's, The Last Guardian, Horizon Zero Dawn, we saw multiple game/demo's on Morpheus, a la carte tv channels with PlayStation Vue, we also saw a small amount of indies, we saw Street Fighter V which is console exclusive, no mans sky( not sure if this is console exclusive ), media molecules acid trip of a game called dreams, some weird cartoony ff game.
> 
> So if you want to seem impartial at least list the correct stuff because they showed a lot more than you give credit for. Also that mod thing, Todd Howard said it can come out at the same time for ps4 if sony allows it. I see Sony allowing it, the reason is because they allow cross platform, unlike Microsoft, which hopefully changes its policies because it sucks that Xbox gamers can't play FF14.


I could list several new ip's Microsoft listed as well but felt like just naming the big announcements made more sense.

Recore, Ashen, Beyond Eyes, Cuphead, Ion, Sea of Thieves. I mean there are many, many more...

Also almost every single Xbox game announced is coming this year. Many of the Playstation games aren't coming this year or even have a solid release date. It's just my opinion but as I said I believe Microsoft absolutely crushed Sony this year. This coming from someone who adopted Playstation over Xbox this gen.


----------



## iARDAs

Watched most of the E3 coverage.

* MS vs Sony, MS clearly was the better show this year. They showed more exclusives coming in 2015 and 2016... Most games Sony showed were "if you get this game on PS4 you get to play the DLC first, you get to play more missons etc..."

* I was going to buy an Xbone and I will surely buy but still I am not in a hurry. I think I can wait for 2016.

* Out of all the exclusive games that MS and Sony showed I am most interested in Guerilla Game's new IP for Sony. It seems my kind of a game.

* As much as I am not a graphic munger and I enjoy PS4's graphics much, Halo 5 and Gears 4 truly did not impress me graphically. On the other hand Uncharted 4 really looked great.

* Battlefront looks good. I will be picking it up for PC instead of PS4

* Batman looks great

* Ubisoft's new IP For Honor looks great but I can't decide weather to get it on PC or PS4. That game has coop in mind and might be better of on consoles

* I will probably purchase Sony's new IP called Until Dawn. It might be a nice game.

* New AC game seems to be a step in the right direction.

* Fallout 4 was epic

* Dishonored 2 is clearly going to be a good game

* Destiny expansion was nice and glad we are getting it in september.

* No Man's Sky seems a great concept but I am not sure about the final product

* MS new IP encore got my attention and will closely follow it

* Doom is a day one purchase

Overall 8 out of 10 kind of an E3. I will surely look for more game trailers in the coming days.

Enjoy guys







Cool games for different types of people are coming out. There is surely something for everyone.


----------



## Geneaux

The only title worth my time from Microsoft's side is Halo 5. It's really the only thing that's kept them relevant really. I am excited for their new hardware though, namely the elite controller and wireless PC dongle.


----------



## Newbie2009

No love for Unravel?


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> No love for Unravel?


To me it seem like it was alot of love for it, all from empathy for the dev guy on stage to the story behind why it was made and ofcourse the cute little guy!


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> To me it seem like it was alot of love for it, all from empathy for the dev guy on stage to the story behind why it was made and ofcourse the cute little guy!


Not into modern platformers but I thought it looked stunning. Eyecandy galore. This, FF7 and Shenmue 3 so far have me excited.


----------



## sugalumps

Again the people were much more hyped excited about sonys reveals


----------



## Assirra

NO
Stop putting Shenmue as a Sony thing.
They said themselves they had nothing to do with it.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> NO
> Stop putting Shenmue as a Sony thing.
> They said themselves they had nothing to do with it.


It was still presented at and revealed first at their conference.

If we are going to go off exclusives did sony not present more? As most of the xbox reveals were coming out on pc aswell, or just on xbox first as a timed exclusive.

Again I thought both were pritty middle of the road but going off pritty much everyone elses/communitys reactions sony knocked it out the park.


----------



## royalkilla408

Although I said I'm not exited much for gaming recently (Witcher 3 being an exception). What I loved about Uncharted 4 was the movement. I know is a minor detail but when the characters run they actually seem to have momentum. They feel heavy and the movement feels real. When the fighting scene was happening, the punch animation was great and it looked realistic the way characters movement delivers the weight. I don't seem much of that. AI and physics haven't moved forward enough for me. I want to start seeing better physics and movement but most of the game the characters seem like they float when walking or running. For example, just look at any EA Sports titles. The running and movement physics look so weird and unrealistic. They look like dolls running on top of clouds.
I really appreciate Naughty Dog for taking their time and working on detail like this. Makes a big difference for me. I love realistic graphics but AI and physics is what I think is stopping gaming from taking another step forward. I really thought we might see better physics and AI next gen with multi core CPUs on consoles but it seems like the devs don't care much about improving this aspect of gaming and/or consoles can't handle it.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> It was still presented at and revealed first at their conference.


Doesn't change the fact that using it as part of the "winning E3" nonsense is a complete fallacy.
It was nothing but an advertisement for a kickstarter.


----------



## Newbie2009

I missed the Sony one, anything of interest? The Last of us 2?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> I missed the Sony one, anything of interest? The Last of us 2?


The games that stood out of me were:


The Last Guardian
Uncharted 4
Horizon
Final Fantasy 7 Remake (PS4 gets it first) *i assume you know about this based on your avatar.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that using it as part of the "winning E3" nonsense is a complete fallacy.
> It was nothing but an advertisement for a kickstarter.


Only going off the communities reactions.

It would seem it's pritty close to a tie in the way of exclusives as most were reveals of only coming out on ps4 first or pc and xbox one. So it would come down to who had the better exclusives and that is subjective.

But going off the communities reaction.......... neogaf literally broke(website went down) at nearly every single sony reveal, the response to some of their reveals is the biggest at any e3 to date.

*Micros conference:*

Xbox One Elite Controller has been announced, for $150.
● Rare Replay announced for XBO.
● Sea of Thieves announced for XBO from Rare.
● Xbox 360 Backwards compatibility announced for XBO.
● ReCore, developed by Keiji Inafune's company Comcept and Metroid Prime's Armature studio, is for XBO and coming Spring 2016.
● The Division will have an open beta coming to XBO this December.
● Tacoma, from Gone Home developer Fullbright, is coming to XBO/PC/Mac/Linux
● Beyond Eyes, Tiger and Squid's adventure game, is coming first to XBO this summer.
● Ion, from the creator of DayZ, is coming first to XBO/PC. Timed exclusive
● Rise of the Tomb Raider, timed exclusive on XBO/PC, has a new E3 gameplay trailer.
● Fable Legends will release this Holiday 2015
● Gears of War: Ultimate Edition, a remake of the first Gears game,
● Gears of War 4 got a gameplay blowout

*Sony:*

● Horizon: Zero Dawn, from Guerrilla Games
● The Last Guardian has been re-revealed at E3 2015
● Uncharted 4: A Thief's End had a huge E3 gameplay trailer.
● Firewatch, formerly announced for PC, will make its console debut on PS4
● World of Final Fantasy, coming out first on PS4/Vita
● Final Fantasy VII Remake has been formally announced, with Nomura and Kitase on board. "First on PS4" says the trailer
● Call of Duty: Black Ops III
● Disney Infinity 3.0 will have a early release Boba Fett pack for PS4
● Destiny has a new expansion called "The Taken King." More of that Destiny gameplay you love, exclusive first on PS4
● Dreams, the new creative tool/game from Media Molecule
● No Man's Sky
● ShenMue III, for PS4/PC, was announced for a new KickStarter during Sony's conference


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomer1990*
> 
> I'm honestly surprised Sony did not show off anything on Heavensward. That expansion will consume all my free time.


Well square still got it's own conference too go. I have no doubt they will at least mention it.


----------



## Hexa

Ah n/m this is a pointless argument. Suffice it to say there is something for everyone in the pipeline. I think it was a good E3


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> It was still presented at and revealed first at their conference.
> 
> *If we are going to go off exclusives did sony not present more?* As most of the xbox reveals were coming out on pc aswell, or just on xbox first as a timed exclusive.
> 
> Again I thought both were pritty middle of the road but going off pritty much everyone elses/communitys reactions sony knocked it out the park.


Most of what MS presented is coming out this year...

If they wanted to stretch all their presentations to games that will release next year (a la sony) the list will just go on.

MS could've just showed Quantum Break for 8 minutes...but that won't give gamers a reason to buy the Xbox today.



I could probably go back just a year or two to all the console threads and call out all the "Xbox is doomed!" types of comments...but that'd just be childish








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Ah n/m this is a pointless argument. Suffice it to say there is *something for everyone in the pipeline*. I think it was a good E3


Exactly.

Besides, multiplats will still dominate the market anyways.


----------



## Papadope

Shenmue reached the goal already, $2,193,108 and counting


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papadope*
> 
> Shenmue reached the goal already, $2,193,108 and counting


Well that's exciting! Let's hope the game lives up to the hype.


----------



## flash2021

when is AMD making its presentation? will it be livestreamed?

edit: also sony, where is the PS4 media server/DLNA upgrade? lol my ps4 is begging for it


----------



## jbmayes2000

If I read that right, Nintendo is at noon ET today right? Where can I catch the live stream of that?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> If I read that right, Nintendo is at noon ET today right? Where can I catch the live stream of that?


http://www.twitch.tv/nintendo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnCrFvpMEQc


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/nintendo
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnCrFvpMEQc


+ Rep, thank you!


----------



## keikei

Looking forward to Nintendo's conference as well. Planning on getting a WiiU soon. They got too many good exclusives. My rig is slowing becoming just an internet hub.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> when is AMD making its presentation? will it be livestreamed?
> 
> edit: *also sony, where is the PS4 media server/DLNA upgrade? lol my ps4 is begging for it*


It's out, should be on your home screen, I was excited for it as well...until I realized that it can only playback media from a fat32 drive -_-


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> It's out, should be on your home screen, I was excited for it as well...until I realized that it can only playback media from a fat32 drive -_-


I didn't update my PS4 yet. Does it support Media Servers? As I Stream Everything from my server.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

For me the coolest game was For Honor.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> I didn't update my PS4 yet. Does it support Media Servers? As I Stream Everything from my server.


Yup


----------



## Papadope

The AMD Conference is also at Noon ET


----------



## sugalumps

Finally can play our own films/media files. This is insane, things that should have been in there from the starts like playing our own films and backwards compatability. It sucks when reversing a screw up or giving back things that were in the previous gen(file playback) is a big praisworthy thing.


----------



## majin662

so far I'm most excited for

-southpark
-cuphead?? (think thats what it was called)
-unravel
-dishonored 2
-FF7
-Beyond eyes
-mirrors edge 2

There were a few others. AAA's are nice but I don't really get hyped for them like I used to. If they end up good, awesome, if not eh no sweat. There was plenty of AAA shine, but i think it is fairly common practice now to divide any and everything shown by at least half and that will be final product MAYBE


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Yup


Does it support H264 mkv files? As well as a DD/DTS stream. No surround sound and support for a modern file type would make this system pointless.

I have a old Cheap Sony Blu-ray player that will play H264 MKV files with full support of DTS or DD. And that is like 5 years old now.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papadope*
> 
> The AMD Conference is also at Noon ET


No it's not, it's at 8pm ET (Eastern Time?) or you meant a different time zone?


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> so far I'm most excited for
> 
> -southpark
> -cuphead?? (think thats what it was called)
> -unravel
> -dishonored 2
> -FF7
> -Beyond eyes
> -mirrors edge 2
> 
> There were a few others. AAA's are nice but I don't really get hyped for them like I used to. If they end up good, awesome, if not eh no sweat. There was plenty of AAA shine, but i think it is fairly common practice now to divide any and everything shown by at least half and that will be final product MAYBE


Ye cuphead looks so good, was worried it was an xbox exclusive since they revealed it during their exclusive indie line up but it must be just a microsoft exclusive in general. Maybe it's a windows 10 exclusive like a few other games they mentioned.

From the website: Available 2016 on XBOX ONE & STEAM


----------



## Papadope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> No it's not, it's at 8pm ET (Eastern Time?) or you meant a different time zone?


Hmm, the PC Gaming Show will be at 9pm ET. I wonder what this is though...


----------



## Assirra

Either the whole "PC gaming now got a section at E3" (which nobody covers btw) or their fury announcement.


----------



## GMcDougal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papadope*
> 
> Hmm, the PC Gaming Show will be at 9pm ET. I wonder what this is though...


I'm thinking it's the reveal of the Fury?


----------



## flash2021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papadope*
> 
> Hmm, the PC Gaming Show will be at 9pm ET. I wonder what this is though...


wheres the link for that?


----------



## BenRK

I am so sick and tired of E3. It only exists to get you hyped over what will be at best just ok games and at worst another unfinished buggy mess on release. And I honestly don't know what's more annoying, companies trying to get people hyped for crap, or the people who get hyped for the crap.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Too bad they just showed a CGI trailer for Mass Effect.

...I mean really, they don't need to waste time on that crap


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenRK*
> 
> I am so sick and tired of E3. It only exists to get you hyped over what will be at best just ok games and at worst another unfinished buggy mess on release. *And I honestly don't know what's more annoying, companies trying to get people hyped for crap, or the people who get hyped for the crap.*And I honestly don't know what's more annoying, companies trying to get people hyped for crap, or the people who get hyped for the crap.


I'll go with a 3rd option, people who whine and complain about people who get excited for upcoming releases and companies hyping up products they are trying to sell


----------



## BenRK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I'll go with a 3rd option, people who whine and complain about people who get excited for upcoming releases and companies hyping up products they are trying to sell


You can only pick one of the two options presented. There is no write in.


----------



## Papadope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> wheres the link for that?


http://www.amd.com


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Too bad they just showed a CGI trailer for Mass Effect.
> 
> ...I mean really, they don't need to waste time on that crap


Can't show the demo footage anymore, it's damning when they release a final product that is of lower graphical quality.


----------



## Ganf

"A new Era of PC gaming" sounds like they're finally launching LiquidVR.

Meh, I can't watch right now, I'll have to stay up til 1 A.M. catching up on all of the shows again.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Can't show the demo footage anymore, it's damning when they release a final product that is of lower graphical quality.


Sure you can, just add the following disclaimer.

"The following footage is a conceptual demonstration and is in no way representative of the quality of the final product."

Every other entertainment industry uses similar disclaimers, why video games think they don't need them is beyond me.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Ye cuphead looks so good, was worried it was an xbox exclusive since they revealed it during their exclusive indie line up but it must be just a microsoft exclusive in general. Maybe it's a windows 10 exclusive like a few other games they mentioned.
> 
> From the website: Available 2016 on XBOX ONE & STEAM


Nice


----------



## thrgk

Amd announces today at 12 ?


----------



## Hattifnatten

17:00 local time. Approximately 9 hours and 30 minutes from now.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Sure you can, just add the following disclaimer.
> 
> "The following footage is a conceptual demonstration and is in no way representative of the quality of the final product."
> 
> Every other entertainment industry uses similar disclaimers, why video games think they don't need them is beyond me.


Yeah this is what I don't get. In the day and age, I was hoping we'd be done with CGI trailers.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Yeah this is what I don't get. In the day and age, I was hoping we'd be done with CGI trailers.


While it doesn't work on us since we've experienced this song and dance one too many times, there's always a new crop of young fools willing to buy into CGI trailers. Never underestimate the power of the egress


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Yeah this is what I don't get. In the day and age, I was hoping we'd be done with CGI trailers.


Well, the announcement has to match the stage. This is a global presentation. Words alone dont cut it. I wasnt expecting a gameplay trailer. I dont think a release date was even given, so bioware is probably still early in game development.


----------



## zealord

wait so Horizon Zero Dawn is a PS4 exclusive game? They didn't mentioned it in the conference yesterday and that is why I was surprised to find out it actually is.
Would've prefered it to be on PC aswell, but it still looks good though.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> While it doesn't work on us since we've experienced this song and dance one too many times, there's always a new crop of young fools willing to buy into CGI trailers. Never underestimate the power of the egress










say what you will about Rockstar but those people don't mess around with their trailers. What you get in their trailers is what you play


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> say what you will about Rockstar but those people don't mess around with their trailers. What you get in their trailers is what you play


Still waited for gameplay on that one


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> wait so Horizon Zero Dawn is a PS4 exclusive game? They didn't mentioned it in the conference yesterday and that is why I was surprised to find out it actually is.
> Would've prefered it to be on PC aswell, but it still looks good though.


Its from the developers of killzone.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Can't show the demo footage anymore, it's damning when they release a final product that is of lower graphical quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can, just add the following disclaimer.
> 
> "The following footage is a conceptual demonstration and is in no way representative of the quality of the final product."
> 
> Every other entertainment industry uses similar disclaimers, why video games think they don't need them is beyond me.
Click to expand...

Oh my comment was sarcasm, that message you stated above is implied at E3, young gamers are simply unaware of this truth. It wouldn't hurt to actually include a disclaimer though.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> 17:00 local time. Approximately 9 hours and 30 minutes from now.


i thought it was 9am PST or one hour from now?


----------



## keikei

Almost time for Nintendo!


----------



## edo101

are there any upcoming games like the Witcher 3?


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> are there any upcoming games like the Witcher 3?


I wish


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Almost time for Nintendo!


Now that I have a 3DS I can be excited for the Nintendo stuff again.


----------



## lombardsoup

Time to remove this thick layer of dust, might have something to play on Wii U for once


----------



## Conspiracy

any ideas what will happen at the PCGamer event scheduled later today at 5PDT?


----------



## Hattifnatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> 17:00 local time. Approximately 9 hours and 30 minutes from now.
> 
> 
> 
> i thought it was 9am PST or one hour from now?
Click to expand...

That's Nintedos conferance ; ) Here is the E3 schedule.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> any ideas what will happen at the PCGamer event scheduled later today at 5PDT?


No idea, but AMD sure will show Fury X !


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> That's Nintedos conferance ; ) Here is the E3 schedule.


http://www.amd.com/en-us
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Now that I have a 3DS I can be excited for the Nintendo stuff again.


Only thing Nintendo can do right these days









They haven't had much luck with consoles, and I don't blame them. They haven't been very good at them over the last decade. Even the Wii was more of a Phase, than a real gamer's device.


----------



## Assirra

Something went seriously wrong when nobody knows when the bloody thing happens.


----------



## Alatar

AMD has a separate short presser of their own. The thread for that is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1560625/amd-a-new-era-of-pc-gaming-livestream-thread#post_24045622

The nintendo, square enix and pcgamer/AMD pressers starting later will still be using this thread.


----------



## Assirra

So wait, beside their main conference they got something else and that is why everyone is so confused?


----------



## VSG

AMD said there is a 24 hour stream to celebrate PC Gaming. It probably begins in 30 minutes and goes on till tomorrow, but the major press conference is later on today. I would still check in at the start to see if they provide more details or not.


----------



## Hattifnatten

Seems like I was pleasently wrong







Now I get to watch the stream after all


----------



## Alatar

AMD's own site says that their stream lasts for 1 hour...


----------



## Assirra

Seriously AMD, you messed up something up if everyone is so confused about the time your thing starts....


----------



## zealord

So what are the chances for a good looking 2D Metroid game for 3DS? That would be my personal megaton from Nintendo


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> So what are the chances for a good looking 2D Metroid game for 3DS? That would be my personal megaton from Nintendo


IDK, but want I really would like is a 3D Metroid. Like Metroid Prime, for the 3DS. Sadly probably would never happen, WiiU would get it if anything.


----------



## keikei

I want to see StarFox and the new Zelda!


----------



## BenRK

Or you all can exercise skepticism so when an actual good game gets released you can enjoy it then.


----------



## lombardsoup

What I want: Zelda
What we'll be getting: more amiibos


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Seriously AMD, you messed up something up if everyone is so confused about the time your thing starts....


I'm not confused. One was announced as being a part of E3, one wasn't. The E3 conference is being publicized on an entirely different website, the one being publicized on AMD's website is purely AMD's show and has nothing to do with anyone else. It's pretty simple, and no one needs to be confused about anything.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I want to see StarFox and the new Zelda!


The New Zelda looks awesome, Kinda tempted to get a WiiU for it. But kinda hard to justify a console like that for only a few games I really want to play.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenRK*
> 
> Or you all can exercise skepticism so when an actual good game gets released you can enjoy it then.


what the hell are you talking about? I can be hyped and speculate all I want and still enjoy all the games I want.

people like you ...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

New Zelda's not going to be out til 2016 right?


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> New Zelda's not going to be out til 2016 right?


Yeah and pretty sure they also mentioned it won't be shown at E3. Or maybe I'm confused. It happens


----------



## BenRK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> what the hell are you talking about? I can be hyped and speculate all I want and still enjoy all the games I want.
> 
> people like you ...


People like me what? Don't get hyped over stuff and get pleasantly surprised when something good comes around? Or people like me don't complain upon a games release stating things like "It's nothing like the demo at E3! Those family-friendly-swear-word!"

This is a cycle and it repeats. I could go to so many threads on this site about people complaining about a game they were hyped for and read the same thing over and over.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Yeah and pretty sure they also mentioned it won't be shown at E3. Or maybe I'm confused. It happens


Yeah, its too bad considering that's the only game I really even care about at E3...


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenRK*
> 
> People like me what? Don't get hyped over stuff and get pleasantly surprised when something good comes around? Or people like me don't complain upon a games release stating things like "It's nothing like the demo at E3! Those family-friendly-swear-word!"
> 
> This is a cycle and it repeats. I could go to so many threads on this site about people complaining about a game they were hyped for and read the same thing over and over.


People like you telling other people what to do and what to feel. Even if you mean well and don't want people to be disappointed you just can't generalize between people that have been hyped for a game and complain about that game when it comes out or people that complain about it no matter what.

You don't want to be excited for something until it comes out and is deemed worthy by you? Fine for you.
But I do what I think is right and I like being emotional. You can't dictate what I feel. It is a personal, emotional thing and not something like facts that are universal.

We are humans and not robots.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, its too bad considering that's the only game I really even care about at E3...


Yeah. It is almost a system seller for me, but who knows. Hopefully they do show it cause honestly I'm not sure what else they can do at this point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> People like you telling other people what to do and what to feel. Even if you mean well and don't want people to be disappointed you just can't generalize between people that have been hyped for a game and complain about that game when it comes out or people that complain about it no matter what.
> 
> You don't want to be excited for something until it comes out and is deemed worthy by you? Fine for you.
> But I do what I think is right and I like being emotional. You can't dictate what I feel. It is a personal, emotional thing and not something like facts that are universal.
> 
> We are good damn humans and not robots.


Not gonna lie. I had promised myself not to fall for any hype and discount any and all "gameplay" demos and everything in between.

Then they went and showed me Dishonored 2, FF7 remake, and even South Park and my hype meter HULK SMASHED its way out of the cage and destroyed everything in the vicinity. There are bodies everywhere


----------



## keikei

Isnt the entire conference a hype train/gamer circle jerk? That is why we love it.

*Nintendo on right now!


----------



## BenRK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> We are humans and not robots.


That's sadly not what this is. This is various corporations trying to get you to buy their products. What better way then treating you like an animal with a wallet? Make you excited and spend money blindly via hype? E3 isn't for you, it's for the publishers. The prizes aren't games for you. The prize is you for them.


----------



## lombardsoup

what am i watching lol


----------



## renji1337

Nintendo is doing AWESOME!


----------



## lombardsoup

Worst and probably creepiest I've seen yet


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Nintendo is doing AWESOME!


Fire Emblem Fates looks great and Starfox Zero for WiiU too. But I don't think I can justify buying a Wii U for StarFox.

Hyrule Warriors coming to 3DS eh? Have you played the Wii U game? How is it?


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Fire Emblem Fates


The only bright spot so far, the rest is...laughably bad


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Nintendo is doing AWESOME!


Showing off all the usual stuff it feels like, very expected announcements.


----------



## djriful

Game of the Year!


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> The only bright spot so far, the rest is...laughably bad


Don't know. well Nintendo has a different audience. I don't personally like the Amiibo stuff etc, but there are many people that quite enjoy what Nintendo is currently doing.

Also many young folks who play Nintendo and families that can play those games.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> Showing off all the usual stuff it feels like, very expected announcements.


alot of people dislike nintendo but they OWN the handheld market right now. The N3DS is one of the best handhelds i've ever used, the new zelda game and hyrule warriors are big. I loved hyrule warriors! All the N3DS games are very very welcomingly liked.

nintendo does cater to alot of people that probably aren't pc gamers though. I'm only 23 years old and grew up with nintendo so i take my n3ds everywhere, it gets lots of play. ESPECIALLY at college.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> alot of people dislike nintendo but they OWN the handheld market right now. The N3DS is one of the best handhelds i've ever used, the new zelda game and hyrule warriors are big. I loved hyrule warriors! All the N3DS games are very very welcomingly liked.
> 
> nintendo does cater to alot of people that probably aren't pc gamers though. I'm only 23 years old and grew up with nintendo so i take my n3ds everywhere, it gets lots of play. ESPECIALLY at college.


They also pretty much own the family gaming market or whatever you wanna call games you play as a family like mario kart ect.
Also nothing about Nintendo nx?


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> alot of people dislike nintendo but they OWN the handheld market right now. The N3DS is one of the best handhelds i've ever used, the new zelda game and hyrule warriors are big. I loved hyrule warriors! All the N3DS games are very very welcomingly liked.
> 
> nintendo does cater to alot of people that probably aren't pc gamers though. I'm only 23 years old and grew up with nintendo so i take my n3ds everywhere, it gets lots of play. ESPECIALLY at college.


3DS is well liked, the WiiU on the other hand. Is not.

Should just stick to handhelds and make their games multi plat. Would love to buy their games on a Proper Console. Not one that is a generation behind.


----------



## Dudewitbow

As a PC/WiiU owner, that was very disappointing.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> As a PC/WiiU owner, that was very disappointing.


Agreed, that was abysmal. Seriously considering ebaying my Wii U


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Agreed, that was abysmal. Seriously considering ebaying my Wii U


but Zelda Wii U and StarFox Zero


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> but Zelda Wii U and StarFox Zero


I dunno man. Need more new things. They showed Xenoblade Chronicles X for what, 30 seconds?


----------



## djriful

Is it me or the stream today is crap quality?

https://www.youtube.com/e3


----------



## djriful




----------



## redxmaverick

Nothing too excited from Nintendo that we didn't already know of. I just want to play their games already! Looking forward to Star Fox, Zelda, SMTxFE and Xenoblade Chronicles X


----------



## zealord

Square Enix is live ! gogogo FF XV !


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Square Enix is live ! gogogo FF XV !


Didn't they already said they won't say anything about it here?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Didn't they already said they won't say anything about it here?


There was a picture on the big screen with the Final Fantasy XV main dude . Dunno


----------



## Assirra

That was a lot of explosions.
Me likey.


----------



## sugalumps

Pantsu!


----------



## lombardsoup

boobs


----------



## dakkadakka

New NIER game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Assirra

Platinum is now making 3 games.
Transformers
new straxfox apparently
Nier new project


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> That was a lot of explosions.
> Me likey.


Michael Bay definitely liked that trailer. It had more explosions than his entire blu ray collection


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakkadakka*
> 
> New NIER game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol no applause at all


----------



## Robin Nio

What am I watching...


----------



## lombardsoup

And thus I was afeared


----------



## keikei

Bayonetta developer making a PS4 exclusive? Yes, please.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Bayonetta developer making a PS4 exclusive? Yes, please.


I didn't see that coming


----------



## Assirra

I am getting really curious now.
What game is Hideki Kamiya working on.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Bayonetta developer making a PS4 exclusive? Yes, please.


platinum is now large enough to do teams for seperate games. i mena they are working on scalebound for the Xbone.


----------



## Robin Nio

Are they having some problems with the stream? keeps flashing black.


----------



## lombardsoup

just show deus ex already


----------



## sugalumps

Rip uncharted 4.


----------



## zealord

I love how they are not mentioning Microsoft








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Rip uncharted 4.


yeah sure ... lol


----------



## zealord

KINGDOM HEARTS !

Oh wait FF VII remake trailer


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> KINGDOM HEARTS !
> 
> Oh wait FF VII remake trailer


Yea I was like wait isn't it FF?


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> KINGDOM HEARTS !
> 
> Oh wait FF VII remake trailer


The same exact one, even


----------



## AndroidVageta

Oh wow! Totally didn't see this last night!


----------



## zealord

Wait there it comes !

no wait what is happening









that guy is the master troll lol


----------



## sugalumps

Trolled twice in a row


----------



## dakkadakka

looks like iphone game


----------



## renji1337

that one guy yelling just got trolled.


----------



## lombardsoup

mobile? no thanks


----------



## AndroidVageta

What a troll. Jesus...

Like, not even funny. More mobile crap.


----------



## djriful

Live chat here: https://goo.gl/3fqSss


----------



## AndroidVageta

LOL! Like, no applause.


----------



## AndroidVageta

OH thank God!


----------



## zealord

FINALLY !


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Wait there it comes !
> 
> no wait what is happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that guy is the master troll lol


It's finally time.


----------



## lombardsoup

now in development


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> now in development


either a poor choice of words or we need to wait a couple of years









I hope they meant "currently in development"


----------



## Assirra

I feel like square shot themselves a bit in the foot when agree'ing to show some of their stuff at other conferences.


----------



## lombardsoup

ok can we show deus ex now

please


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> I feel like square shot themselves a bit in the foot when agree'ing to show some of their stuff at other conferences.


they can still resolve themselves with Hitman gameplay !


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> they can still resolve themselves with Hitman gameplay !


Which it is time for now!


----------



## lombardsoup

talk talk talk talk no gameplay footage


----------



## jbmayes2000

So after the PC talk at 8pm tonight, what goes on for the next 2 days?


----------



## Robin Nio

I really like this concept of one chance to assassinate your target and if you fail the person gets to survive and makes it more open.


----------



## zealord

oh its coming this year? Didn't expect that.

Sounds pretty good so far. Lets see if they can pull it off


----------



## sugalumps

Hmmm no FF15, when was the last time we heard anything about that?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Hmmm no FF15, when was the last time we heard anything about that?


New demo came out 1 week ago


----------



## dakkadakka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Hmmm no FF15, when was the last time we heard anything about that?


Last time was the Duscae 2.0 release.


----------



## Assirra

Wait, was that seriously seemless running around into battle?
That looked great.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Hmmm no FF15, when was the last time we heard anything about that?


They want to do it right and taking their time.
They released a demo, then listened to feedback and soon a second demo is coming on.


----------



## lombardsoup

actually, screw jrpgs time for deus ex


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Wait, was that seriously seemless running around into battle?
> *That looked great.*


I thought so too.

What is up with the crowd at Square Enix ... holding up their phones and filming it instead of enjoying it and clapping atleast a little bit ...


----------



## sugalumps

Oh yes here we go deus ex, previous one was INCREDIBLE

LMAO HAHAHAH DID THEY JUST SAY ILLUMANITY AHAHHAHAHA.

I actualy laughed out loud.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Wait, was that seriously seemless running around into battle?
> *That looked great.*
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so too.
> 
> What is up with the crowd at Square Enix ... holding up their phones and filming it instead of enjoying it and clapping atleast a little bit ...
Click to expand...

They are journalists. so they are busy taking pic and typing,.,.


----------



## djriful




----------



## lombardsoup

I asked for this.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> They are journalists. so they are busy taking pic and typing,.,.


that is probably true yeah.


----------



## zealord

letterbox gameplay? please don't pull an The Order 1886 on us


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> letterbox gameplay? please don't pull an The Order 1886 on us


It is coming to PC, that thing is getting patched/modded asap


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> It is coming to PC, that thing is getting patched/modded asap


----------



## Str8Klownin

please let 7 come to pc


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> please let 7 come to pc


very very likely actually.

What the hell is project Setsuna? That was a bit too vague for my taste lol


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> please let 7 come to pc


It said first on ps4 and square is keeping a good track record lately with PC ports.
I would be surprised if it didn't come to PC.


----------



## Str8Klownin

just got home. did they officially announce the remake?


----------



## sugalumps

Is it really a thing now to show things at e3 when all they are is concenpt art


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> just got home. did they officially announce the remake?


With the same exact trailer verbatim


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> just got home. did they officially announce the remake?


yeah yesterday already at the Sony conference. They said "first on PS4" and people are not expecting it to be on Xbox. So PC port later down the road very likely.


----------



## maarten12100

Some blond chick playing Zelda... Hot!


----------



## lombardsoup

The mask guy clapping in the audience, nightmares for life


----------



## Assirra

Of all the things, i am surprisingly most excited about Star Ocean.
I dunno, something about it looked so good.


----------



## Robin Nio

New video from NCIX, nice TLDR; version of the press conderence.


----------



## Str8Klownin

the "first" part seems to say a lot. I expected an xbox release and hopefully pc down the line. I dont suppose this new kingdom hearts is going multi?


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> the "first" part seems to say a lot. I expected an xbox release and hopefully pc down the line. I dont suppose this new kingdom hearts is going multi?


i saw that it was on xbox one and ps4 during the trailer


----------



## Str8Klownin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> i saw that it was on xbox one and ps4 during the trailer


nice!

Did the new ratchet and clank look as awesome as the early gameplay footage leaked the other day? i might have to get a ps4...crap!


----------



## edo101

HITMAN LOOKS SICK.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> nice!
> 
> Did the new ratchet and clank look as awesome as the early gameplay footage leaked the other day? i might have to get a ps4...crap!


Get one. Currently PS4 is a great machine especially for those who never owned a PS3

Last of Us
Uncharted 1-2-3-4
God of War 3
Bloodborne
Heavy Rain
Beyond Two Souls
Destiny
Infamous Second Son
Order 1886 (worth a single playthrough)
Killzone Shadow Fall
Upcoming game called Horizon : Zero Dawn
Ratchet Clank is coming up as well

Really. It will be worth it.


----------



## fatmario

Nintendo E3 conference was most disappointing


----------



## sugalumps

Pc soon boyz, wonder if blizzard will be there or will keep all their announcements for blizzcon.


----------



## Assirra

Blizzard was confirmed to be there when they announced the thing in the first.
Most likely some Overwatch stuff.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Blizzard was confirmed to be there when they announced the thing in the first.
> Most likely some Overwatch stuff.


Yeah Overwatch or Heroes of the storm. Probably the 2 games I cared the least about from Blizzard since I don't know probably ever.

I definitely need a D3 addon and Warcraft 4


----------



## sugalumps

Please d3 expansion!


----------



## FallenFaux

What stream are you guys using for the PC conference? Looks like Youtube isn't doing it.


----------



## maarten12100

Twitch
http://www.twitch.tv/pcgamer


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Twitch
> http://www.twitch.tv/pcgamer


Ah thanks. Must have missed it.


----------



## Hexa

Ah God I know music tastes are all opinion but this music is horrible, I would mute it if my 6 year old son wasn't having so much fun listening to it and playing drums.


----------



## maarten12100

starts in 1 hour what?!

Is this a joke?!


----------



## SoloCamo

another hour?


----------



## Hexa

Guess I'll play another round or 2 of Hots real quick lol


----------



## maarten12100

this is an outrage...


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Yeah Overwatch or Heroes of the storm. Probably the 2 games I cared the least about from Blizzard since I don't know probably ever.
> 
> I definitely need a D3 addon and Warcraft 4


to be honest, I feel as if they will show Overwatch, and a first sneak peak at the 3rd Starcraft II expansion(Legacy of the Void). The beta started in march, now would be a really good time to advertise it.


----------



## sugalumps

Pitchford! Give us borderlands 3 please.


----------



## Hexa

I want World of Warcraft 2 with more sandbox features. Yeah I know it's absolutely never happening but hey it'd be fun maybe.

In seriousness I'd love to see a new Quake but once again I guess that's impossible since ID is working on a new Doom.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> I want World of Warcraft 2 with more sandbox features. Yeah I know it's absolutely never happening but hey it'd be fun maybe.
> 
> In seriousness I'd love to see a new Quake but once again I guess that's impossible since ID is working on a new Doom.


Quake 4 was made by Raven Software so it's not outside the realm of possibility.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> I want World of Warcraft 2 with more sandbox features. Yeah I know it's absolutely never happening but hey it'd be fun maybe.
> 
> In seriousness I'd love to see a new Quake but once again I guess that's impossible since ID is working on a new Doom.


I said it before and i say it again.

Cataclysm was wow 2. They redid the whole world, upgraded the graphics quite a bit (look at older footage) and basically messed with nearly every gameplay system in the game.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> I said it before and i say it again.
> 
> Cataclysm was wow 2. They redid the whole world, upgraded the graphics quite a bit (look at older footage) and basically messed with nearly every gameplay system in the game.


Yeah that is a fair point. I guess I'd just like to see some new stuff where no one is filthy rich and equipped to the teeth with Heirloom items. Even if it was just a new server that didn't allow transfers (or account bound items not earned on that server) that would be cool.


----------



## Assirra

What in the world is this noise that is classified as music?
My head is actually starting to hurt.


----------



## di inferi

Format of the PC thing is already annoying... I'll skip this one lmao


----------



## Hexa

The stage size is borderline embarrassing, I mean this is the supposed master races conference right?!

Think about it, Bethesda by them self had a huge freaking stage. This is backed by AMD, Microsoft and God knows how many others.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> The stage size is borderline embarrassing, I mean this is the supposed master races conference right?!
> 
> Think about it, Bethesda by them self had a huge freaking stage. This is backed by AMD, Microsoft and God knows how many others.


Pretty sure AMD did this on their own,they even are in the name of the show, i doubt MS would in any way support this.

I wish it was a more combined conference with Nvdia and intel included. Then at least there was some money to throw around xD


----------



## sugalumps

Oh ye gameworks/physx in killing floor baby


----------



## FallenFaux

Why is Huddy everywhere?!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*
> 
> Why is Huddy everywhere?!


I don't know, but I'm kinda pissed. I was hoping Day9 would be the only host of this show. I hope Huddy leaves when the next devs come out. And leaves the stage for good.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*
> 
> Why is Huddy everywhere?!


He is a gaming sciencetist, where gaming is, he goes!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I don't know, but I'm kinda pissed. I was hoping Day9 would be the only host of this show. I hope Huddy leaves when the next devs come out. And leaves the stage for good.


He better leave after this, Day9 talking with the devs in a non akward way is always great.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

I wish they would have just went with the standard format, person standing trying to tell jokes....heres a game, heres another, here some garbage that isnt a game but we want you to buy, game, game, have a good night.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> He is a gaming sciencetist, where gaming is, he goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He better leave after this, Day9 talking with the devs in a non akward way is always great.


It isn't just that. Huddy is such a failure on the stage. There is an entire audience. And he hasn't looked at the audience when speaking on stage once. And back in the AMD presentation, he was staring at the teleprompter darn near 24/7.


----------



## FallenFaux

Is anyone else really impressed with how he nailed those names?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Baldy is off the stage... yay!


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> I wish they would have just went with the standard format, person standing trying to tell jokes....heres a game, heres another, here some garbage that isnt a game but we want you to buy, game, game, have a good night.


Honestly i really like this format, its a lot more relaxed and devs can actually relax a bit.
It's like a PC gaming talkshow with Day9 as a host, probably the best person for this to choose.

Btw, not even square's stage had actual gameplay of Deus Ex


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Honestly i really like this format, its a lot more relaxed and devs can actually relax a bit.
> It's like a PC gaming talkshow with Day9 as a host, probably the best person for this to choose.
> 
> Btw, not even square's stage had actual gameplay of Deus Ex


Yeah it seems like it was held back for this.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Liking this so far... keep it coming!


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Honestly i really like this format, its a lot more relaxed and devs can actually relax a bit.
> It's like a PC gaming talkshow with Day9 as a host, probably the best person for this to choose.
> 
> Btw, not even square's stage had actual gameplay of Deus Ex


Day9 is an amazing person yeah









Still there is no money behind this show like with Sony or Microsoft. PCGamer is powering the show.

I don't expect any huge announcement to be honest.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Honestly i really like this format, its a lot more relaxed and devs can actually relax a bit.
> It's like a PC gaming talkshow with Day9 as a host, probably the best person for this to choose.
> 
> Btw, not even square's stage had actual gameplay of Deus Ex


I don't know I just find it boring








Maybe it was the AMD guy


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Day9 is an amazing person yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still there is no money behind this show like with Sony or Microsoft. PCGamer is powering the show.
> 
> I don't expect any huge announcement to be honest.


While that is true, in some way i think it's better.

Notice how super relaxed these devs are just talking and enjoying this without a tv camera in their face.
It's a great contrast and bar the not having mind blowing announcements, i prefer this actually.

Edit: what in the world is Phil Spencer doing here?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> While that is true, in some way i think it's better.
> 
> Notice how super relaxed these devs are just talking and enjoying this without a tv camera in their face.
> It's a great contrast and bar the not having mind blowing announcements, i prefer this actually.
> 
> Edit: *what in the world is Phil Spencer doing here?*


probably xbox to win 10 streaming. I was looking forward to it actually.

I hope that would make games like Gears playable with mouse and keyboard.


----------



## sugalumps

Sigh can we please not be known as the moba platform, everyone wants to make a shoddy moba now.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Sigh can we please not be known as the moba platform, everyone wants to make a shoddy moba now.


It's probably a couple more years and then they all stop and jump to something new. Remember when everyone wanted to try an mmo? ;p


----------



## zealord

WAT? GEARS OF WARS PC?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Gears on PC!!!!!


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> WAT? GEARS OF WARS PC?


WAT


----------



## Mad Pistol

OMG GEARS OF WAR PC ***BBQSAUCE?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## zealord

Oh god. I didn't expect that. Amazing !!!


----------



## NFL

GOW!!!!


----------



## Assirra

The ultimate edition, that is only the first one no?


----------



## zealord

ITS THE REMASTER GUYS. YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FallenFaux

DX12 and unlimited refresh?

I'm sold.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> The ultimate edition, that is only the first one no?


same one Xbox one is getting yes. Only the first one.


----------



## Mad Pistol

That was a surprise!!! He said DX12 too!!!

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!!!!!


----------



## DimmyK

ohmygodohmygodohmygod! Gears of war remastered on PC! DX12!


----------



## darealist

This shouldn't surprise anyone. These PC-only games are crap. PC developers are simply not on par with the console "peasant" developers. We are lucky to even get those console ports.


----------



## sugalumps

4k gears of war....................


----------



## Assirra

Lol Day9


----------



## Mad Pistol

AMERICAN TRUCK SIMULATOR?!?!?!?!?

Yep... Day 1 buy for me.


----------



## zealord

Oh man american truck simulator. Day9 is making me laugh.

I remember watching the 2 hour video where Day9 cried while explaining how he got into starcraft. He is one amazing dude.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Will there at least be a horde mode


----------



## sugalumps

Lol only difference being 100% more mcdonalds to drive by.


----------



## Mad Pistol

They are still developing for EVE? I totally forgot about that game.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*
> 
> Why is Huddy everywhere?!


He has a British accent - which suppose to make everything sound cooler and more prestigious? (Like John Ives from Apple?)


----------



## Assirra

Goddam i really want to test VR once somewhere just to know if it works with my situation.
I am too scared to be excited.


----------



## Boomer1990

Well I think I will be buying Eve Valkyrie on Project Morpheus, the game looks fun.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Goddam i really want to test VR once somewhere just to know if it works with my situation.
> I am too scared to be excited.


me2, but I suffer from motion sickness anyways so I have no hope for VR for me









Also I am glad that Day9 is asking uncomfortable questions aswell like asking Phil Spencer about the state of microsoft and windows gaming and Dean Hall about early access.


----------



## sugalumps

Easily the best presenter at any of the conferences this year, asks good questions and actualy has enthusiasm. Not sitting there bored or coughing his lungs out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> me2, but I suffer from motion sickness anyways so I have no hope for VR for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I am glad that Day9 is asking uncomfortable questions aswell like asking Phil Spencer about the state of microsoft and windows gaming and Dean Hall about early access.


I get really strained eyes, sore heads and motion sickness when I tried nvidia 3d for a while so I doubt I have much hope with this.


----------



## Assirra

Day9 is probably the best gamer/host combo in the world.
He can scream like a fangirl yet at the same time can be as professional as a suit.


----------



## zealord

why is the game stuttering?









Edit : I hope its not the 2 Fury X AMD cards


----------



## Assirra

WHAT?
Pillars of Eternity expansion?!


----------



## FallenFaux

Pillars of Eternity expansion already?! Sweet!


----------



## redalert

http://valve.software/ Trolling?


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://valve.software/ Trolling?


I swear if Gabe shows up to this...


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://valve.software/ Trolling?


Probably.

Unless GabeN shows up here and announces it, but i doubt that.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://valve.software/ Trolling?


This is *NOT* valves site.

Day9 so sweet how he cheered that nervous dude up. Heartwarming


----------



## Mad Pistol

I'm actually glad that they are showcasing things other than first person shooters and fighting games. This is a rather refreshing show.


----------



## sugalumps

Wat? People actualy still play gw2, thought they shut down the servers and purged the game from our memories forever.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I'm actually glad that they are showcasing things other than first person shooters and fighting games. This is a rather refreshing show.


Bar the big super mega announcements i vastly prefer this over the other conferences.


----------



## Ganf

Never seen Braben get stage fright like that, it even made me feel awkward.


----------



## renji1337

GW2 is the 2nd most played MMO probably. its a wonderful game and still very relevent, and it has no monthly sub.


----------



## Assirra

Rofl what is going on.


----------



## keikei

Never seen two men so close. Lol.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Rofl what is going on.


Dead mic


----------



## My Desired Display Name

lol nice save on an awkward situation


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> *GW2 is the 2nd most played MMO probably*. its a wonderful game and still very relevent, and it has no monthly sub.


Well that's just not true, maybe at launch but a month after everyone hit cap and realised it was a glorified single player rpg with mmo features tacked on it died on it's behind. Have not played it since then, so they must have fixed it up but the community is still rather small for it especially by mmo standards.


----------



## Ganf

Annnnd now we have a dead mic...

Happens at least once every E3... But this is the first time the hosts have used teamwork to get by.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Well that's just not true, maybe at launch but a month after everyone hit cap and realised it was a glorified single player rpg with mmo features tacked on it died on it's behind. Have not played it since then, so they must have fixed it up but the community is still rather small for it especially by mmo standards.


Yeah GW2 is pretty meh. Hardly the Second Biggest MMO out ATM.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Well that's just not true, maybe at launch but a month after everyone hit cap and realised it was a glorified single player rpg with mmo features tacked on it died on it's behind. Have not played it since then, so they must have fixed it up but the community is still rather small for it especially by mmo standards.


Actually you can go look up statistics. It is the 2nd most played MMO currently out, i play it daily, theres still server at max population. theres actually more players currently then when at release aswell. The thing with GW2 is that you can come back at anytime.

every MMO (other than wow) has tanked to the point where really no one plays them. that is why GW2 is 2nd, it's had a big following since GW1 and these players still play GW2.

Also gw2 is mostly a pvp mmo but there is still ALOT of players. you just have to not be on one of the 4 really dead servers they have, theres alot of highpop/full ones especially tier 1 and tier 2.


----------



## Mad Pistol

"You smell amazing!"

I love this guy.


----------



## keikei

Here we go.


----------



## Mad Pistol

LIsa Su!!!! here we go!!!


----------



## Assirra

I already like this lady more than huddy.
Can she come next time from the start please.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Briefcase!!!


----------



## Assirra

What in world is that...thing.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Dual Fiji confirmed!


----------



## zealord

that dual GPU is shorter than most single mid-range cards lol


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Actually you can go look up statistics. It is the 2nd most played MMO currently out, i play it daily, theres still server at max population. theres actually more players currently then when at release aswell. The thing with GW2 is that you can come back at anytime.
> 
> every MMO (other than wow) has tanked to the point where really no one plays them. that is why GW2 is 2nd, it's had a big following since GW1 and these players still play GW2.
> 
> Also gw2 is mostly a pvp mmo


If that is true I am sorry for being misinformed, I just cannot imagine the gw2 that I played holding anyones attention. My genuine reaction was "I had no idea gw2 was even still going".


----------



## My Desired Display Name

What the hell


----------



## Outcasst

She got it done!


----------



## sugalumps

Did she just say we got it done?


----------



## Assirra

Someone did a booboo


----------



## Mad Pistol

Jen-Hsun Huang could learn a few lessons about stage presence from Lisa Su... she is really good on stage!

If anyone can turn around AMD, she can.


----------



## Ganf

Holy crap, Arma with no brown.....


----------



## Outcasst

DirectX 12 for Arma 3, very nice. Could really help.


----------



## erocker

...and still no modern/urban cities. I was hoping for that, but the new map looks pretty good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> DirectX 12 for Arma 3, very nice. Could really help.


That's great news! I missed that while typing this post initially lol.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> DirectX 12 for Arma 3, very nice. Could really help.


Yeah you can't get decent framerate in ArmA games even with 5960X @ 6ghz and Quad Titan X.

Hope they get it done right


----------



## My Desired Display Name

looks interesting


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> If that is true I am sorry for being misinformed, I just cannot imagine the gw2 that I played holding anyones attention. My genuine reaction was "I had no idea gw2 was even still going".


i've sunk over 2000 hours into it and I play it daily







check out its sub reddit


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Well that's just not true, maybe at launch but a month after everyone hit cap and realised it was a glorified single player rpg with mmo features tacked on it died on it's behind. Have not played it since then, so they must have fixed it up but the community is still rather small for it especially by mmo standards.


GW2 by design is meant to be easy to level up in. the point of hte game is setting your own goals after hitting 80 because there is much more content that opens up to users at level 80 comapring to the journey up to it. It was one of the goals of what the expansion is trying to do, its a high level zone where after level 80, every level up gives you a mastery point, where there are several tracks to master, each affecting what you can do(e.g hang gliding, frog speak, fractal mastery). The game easily dies out for those who cant set their own goals because its so open ended. Knowing both people who quit because of how they were playing the game and those who stayed. the two were different simply because of the approach on how they were playing it.


----------



## Boomer1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Actually you can go look up statistics. It is the 2nd most played MMO currently out, i play it daily, theres still server at max population. theres actually more players currently then when at release aswell. The thing with GW2 is that you can come back at anytime.
> 
> every MMO (other than wow) has tanked to the point where really no one plays them. that is why GW2 is 2nd, it's had a big following since GW1 and these players still play GW2.
> 
> Also gw2 is mostly a pvp mmo but there is still ALOT of players. you just have to not be on one of the 4 really dead servers they have, theres alot of highpop/full ones especially tier 1 and tier 2.


I don't know about the numbers but if I am not mistaken Final Fantasy 14 is continuing to grow and had a good amount of players.


----------



## zealord

I hope they have something big as a bridge or ending left. Great to see all those games and Beyond Eyes looks interesting, but indies can only go so far.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> GW2 by design is meant to be easy to level up in. the point of hte game is setting your own goals after hitting 80 because there is much more content that opens up to users at level 80 comapring to the journey up to it. It was one of the goals of what the expansion is trying to do, its a high level zone where after level 80, every level up gives you a mastery point, where there are several tracks to master, each affecting what you can do(e.g hang gliding, frog speak, fractal mastery). The game easily dies out for those who cant set their own goals because its so open ended. Knowing both people who quit because of how they were playing the game and those who stayed. the two were different simply because of the approach on how they were playing it.


I don't think I made it past lv 45. Although at the time I was more of a raider so there wasn't really anything for me at endgame anyway.


----------



## Assirra

Was that sutter in the trailer for everyone?
Also, this is pretty dam long.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> Was that sutter in the trailer for everyone?
> Also, this is pretty dam long.


another hour and 10 minutes. Very long indeed yes. 1 1/2 hours is the sweetspot for a conference I guess.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> GW2 by design is meant to be easy to level up in. the point of hte game is setting your own goals after hitting 80 because there is much more content that opens up to users at level 80 comapring to the journey up to it. It was one of the goals of what the expansion is trying to do, its a high level zone where after level 80, every level up gives you a mastery point, where there are several tracks to master, each affecting what you can do(e.g hang gliding, frog speak, fractal mastery). The game easily dies out for those who cant set their own goals because its so open ended. Knowing both people who quit because of how they were playing the game and those who stayed. the two were different simply because of the approach on how they were playing it.


Not at launch, you got to explore the map 100% it and that was basically you after you hit cap. They must have polished it right up, but no at launch me and an entire guild went in with high hopes and had all went back to previous mmos after the first month.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomer1990*
> 
> I don't know about the numbers but if I am not mistaken Final Fantasy 14 is continuing to grow and had a good amount of players.


I've heard from players who play both FFXIV and GW2 is that the games are different enough from each other that they both compliment each other pretty well(e.g FFXIV has better PVE content and AI, GW2 has a more robust PVP system relative to FFXIV)

Quote:


> Not at launch, you got to explore the map 100% it and that was basically you after you hit cap. They must have polished it right up, but no at launch me and an entire guild went in with high hopes and had all went back to previous mmos after the first month.


the key was at the start. I played early 2013 and took a 2 year break and came back in febuary. The game feels much more different than it did back in 2013.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> another hour and 10 minutes. Very long indeed yes. 1 1/2 hours is the sweetspot for a conference I guess.


Seriously? that is 6am here.
There goes my reading time tonight it seems









Also, this is way to creepy for me.


----------



## rudyae86

when is this thing over? its been how long already? lol

She did not get it done just yet









This is long


----------



## Qu1ckset

Meh watching the NBA , conference is kinda slow with a lot of games that don't interest me, il catch the highlights here later!


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> when is this thing over? its been how long already? lol
> 
> She did not get it done just yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is long


its been 2 hours and 1 hour to go.

It is starting to get a bit boring though. 3 hours is just too long


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Meh watching the NBA , conference is kinda slow with a lot of games that don't interest me, il catch the highlights here later!


Why not watch both? you dont need audio for the game


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> its been 2 hours and 1 hour to go.
> 
> It is starting to get a bit boring though. 3 hours is just too long


Yea hoping for something big inc soon.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> its been 2 hours and 1 hour to go.
> 
> It is starting to get a bit boring though. 3 hours is just too long


Seriously, Just wanted to see the size of the Fury nano. That was the only thing that was sort of exciting

This is what happens when its AMD only.


----------



## zealord

CliffB bringing the truth ! nice one


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> CliffB bringing the truth ! nice one


Is it just me or is he a lot more mellow since he left Epic?


----------



## zealord

This game looks like a fun co-op game. I enjoy what the developers are saying about it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*
> 
> Is it just me or is he a lot more mellow since he left Epic?


yeah


----------



## sugalumps

Really hoping gaben has been hiding under the desk this whole time and just pops out near the end to deliver us to half life 3 afterlife.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Nice HoTS has been my go to game as of late.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Really hoping gaben has been hiding under the desk this whole time and just pops out near the end to deliver us to half life 3 afterlife.


Gabe Newell has said it a hundred times already that no HL3 is in development and he seems very genuine about it. I don't think Valve is developing it in total secrecy. I don't see HL3 happening ever to be honest.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*
> 
> Is it just me or is he a lot more mellow since he left Epic?


More like he is back on earth.
http://www.bit-tech.net/news/gaming/2008/09/30/epic-no-gears-of-war-2-pc/1
Just look at this nonsense.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> More like he is back on earth.
> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/gaming/2008/09/30/epic-no-gears-of-war-2-pc/1
> Just look at this nonsense.


lol wow


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Gabe Newell has said it a hundred times already that no HL3 is in development and he seems very genuine about it. I don't think Valve is developing it in total secrecy. I don't see HL3 happening ever to be honest.


May he smite you for blaspheming.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

I need this game in my life, haven't heard of it until yesterday.


----------



## zealord

apparently that is it. Show was okay, but Day9 was vital to it. He was the Hugh Laurie to House M.D.

I am really glad about Gears of Wars remake for PC and Killer Instinct.

Also guys here is something that you might like : https://twitter.com/majornelson/status/610997210260488192


----------



## Mad Pistol

No Man's Sky for PC!!!! HYPE!!!!


----------



## Dudewitbow

No mans sky for PC confirmed


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> No Man's Sky for PC!!!! HYPE!!!!


That single handedly made my personal E3 for me. I cannot WAIT!!!! ARGH this is awesome that it is coming to PC. And at the same time as the PS4 release too!


----------



## NFL

No Man's Sky!!!!


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> apparently that is it. Show was okay, but Day9 was vital to it. He was the Hugh Laurie to House M.D.
> 
> I am really glad about Gears of Wars remake for PC and Killer Instinct.
> 
> Also guys here is something that you might like : https://twitter.com/majornelson/status/610997210260488192


Yup saw on neogaf, if they brought us the master chief collection it would be GG!


----------



## hamzta09

PC Gaming dying confirmed.


----------



## Bloodcore

Was gone for 5-10 minutes.. Did they ever open the briefcase?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodcore*
> 
> Was gone for 5-10 minutes.. Did they ever open the briefcase?


Yes like 30min ago. Was the Dual Fiji GPU.


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodcore*
> 
> Was gone for 5-10 minutes.. Did they ever open the briefcase?


Dual Fiji

Edit: Ninja'd!


----------



## Bloodcore

Ah, I thought it would be something like that.


----------



## hamzta09

Question, what is so special about No Mans Sky that people go crazy about?

All we've seen is: Intern-level of spacecombat and a planet.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Question, what is so special about No Mans Sky that people go crazy about?
> 
> All we've seen is: Intern-level of spacecombat and a planet.


It's a huge game. There are supposedly 64bit worth of planets (2^64) and the developer claims it would take 585* billion years for a single person to explore them all.


----------



## rudyae86

No mans sky really got my attention and I really want to try it out.


----------



## kx11

it's amazing nintendo are still trying to live after the disastrous WiiU , they have no game left in the console market even in japan

suck it up and go 3rd party like Sega


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> it's amazing nintendo are still trying to live after the disastrous WiiU , they have no game left in the console market even in japan
> 
> suck it up and go 3rd party like Sega


atleast there N3DS is a good good hit


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> it's amazing nintendo are still trying to live after the disastrous WiiU , they have no game left in the console market even in japan
> 
> suck it up and go 3rd party like Sega


in japan, IIRC the WiiU technically has the most sold units of the 3 with the Xbone with the least. PS4 has more monthly growth than the WiiU(as more of Japans arcade games hit the PS4), and both the PS4 and WiiU has outsold the Xbone in japan at all points in time, including its own launch. Nintendo will not go 3rd party simply because it dominates so well in the handheld market. The DS has almost as much sales as the PS2, and the 3DS as of the moment is the current top sold gaming device of the current generation of gaming. Usually people who think nintendo should go pure 3rd party are generally those who aren't even interested in their games at all, as they dont pay attention to what they do dominate in(markets are different around the world, for instance there was almost nothing for the Vita at E3, but in Japan the catalog is a lot larger, does it mean sony failed, to westerners yes, to easterners, it depends)

basically how the gaming market as of the moment stands:

Nintendo: Builds home consoles for their own game, gaming library doesn't apply to all in the western territories. Large control over Handheld market due to spending a lot of time developing good 1st party handheld titles which attracts more devs to work on its handheld

Sony: The prime console for any Japanese rpg or Arcade game, because Japanese arcade machines are built closer to the Playstations specs. Their consoles are built usually for developers and contain a lot of power usually, but lack a lot of its own development power for its own titles and relies more on developer support to keep an attractive library. Near zero western developers working on its handheld device and it not putting effort into its own device due to lack of teams makes its handheld pretty poor in the west, despite being a great piece of hardware. Also doesn't help that its memory is proprietary.

Microsoft: Generally the easiest to code for as they have they probably have the most documentation and such. Pretty good at trying to push out hardware and advertising(because its probably easier for a western company to advertise to western regions), but flaws is lack of eastern development groups for it making it a DOA console in any eastern Asian region. The console itself is also not readily accessible in every country relative to the PS


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> No mans sky really got my attention and I really want to try it out.


I'm hyped for this and it's interesting how this would turn out.

It's basically Limit Theory but with a lot more marketing and company backing (and on-foot action). Any idea or hints for multiplayer gameplay, hopefully online?


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> it's amazing nintendo are still trying to live after the disastrous WiiU , they have no game left in the console market even in japan
> 
> suck it up and go 3rd party like Sega


Sega basically failed three generations in a row and had no handheld division.
Even at their worst Nintendo's vaults full of Pokemoney could have kept them going for decades. As-is they're profitable again this year, and they're also dabbling in mobile now so they are seeking new avenues into your wallet.
To what extent they release content in the mobile sector remains to be seen, but you can be sure that Nintendo isn't going to crash and burn any time soon.
It's safe to say that Mario will never appear on a home console that does not bear the Nintendo brand.


----------



## Ganf

What's so special about No Man's Sky that I'm not seeing?

A huge galaxy with randomly generated worlds doesn't make for a good game. Ask any Elite: Dangerous player. You've got to fill it with content, otherwise it's just an interactive screen saver. They haven't displayed a single iota of content for No man's sky beyond the most basic of fetch quests, and if I'm not mistaken planetary landings are being handled pretty much like zone points. His ship was being controlled for him during that sequence, no evidence that he could fly over the planet and choose where he went.

We've got enough Busy-work games. We need more games with depth.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> What's so special about No Man's Sky that I'm not seeing?
> 
> A huge galaxy with randomly generated worlds doesn't make for a good game. Ask any Elite: Dangerous player. You've got to fill it with content, otherwise it's just an interactive screen saver. They haven't displayed a single iota of content for No man's sky beyond the most basic of fetch quests, and if I'm not mistaken planetary landings are being handled pretty much like zone points. His ship was being controlled for him during that sequence, no evidence that he could fly over the planet and choose where he went.
> 
> We've got enough Busy-work games. We need more games with depth.


Feels like yet another "Procedural" game that actually offers little.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> A huge galaxy with randomly generated worlds doesn't make for a good game. Ask any Elite: Dangerous player. You've got to fill it with content, otherwise it's just an interactive screen saver.


I like Elite: Dangerous quite a bit, and I've never been bothered by a lack of content (and I'm pushing a thousand hours in the game, so far) because the best content I've ever had at any point has been my interactions with other players. People are the content.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> They haven't displayed a single iota of content for No man's sky beyond the most basic of fetch quests, and if I'm not mistaken planetary landings are being handled pretty much like zone points. His ship was being controlled for him during that sequence, no evidence that he could fly over the planet and choose where he went.


Not sure why they would limit themselves to this sort of planetary landings; there have been procedural generated planets in games where you could choose wherever you went , and get there seamlessly, going back at least to Frontier: Elite II in 1993.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I like Elite: Dangerous quite a bit, and I've never been bothered by a lack of content (and I'm pushing a thousand hours in the game, so far) because the best content I've ever had at any point has been my interactions with other players. People are the content.
> Not sure why they would limit themselves to this sort of planetary landings; there have been procedural generated planets in games where you could choose wherever you went , and get there seamlessly, going back at least to Frontier: Elite II in 1993.


Because doing it at the appropriate scale makes for a boring atmospheric entry. You can tell the gameplay was all about immediate satisfaction and spastic attention-grabbing. Burning off speed in the atmosphere for 2 minutes definitely doesn't fit their gameplay style of run around, shoot things, press E a few times, hit the checkpoint and move on.

Want to scan something? Hit a button and scan everything, boring things like scanning shouldn't require your attention. Uninhabited planet doesn't have a bunch of things happening at once? We put in random sentry bots to attack you, cause shooting is fun. Want loot? Shoot things, they explode into loot pinatas.

I'm not 9, so none of that appeals to me.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> it's amazing nintendo are still trying to live after the disastrous WiiU , they have no game left in the console market even in japan
> 
> suck it up and go 3rd party like Sega


Just because you don't like it, doesn't mean it's bad you know.

Btw the console market in Japan is dwindling, they are all about portable games there hence why most franchises made the switch to 3DS.

Nintendo has just no reason to ever go 3rd party, their IP's are so big Sony and MS wish they could have them.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Anybody know why Nintendo decided to skip displaying the only game in their WiiU arsenal anybody really cares about (Zelda) at E3? I mean, just because they slipped release to 2016 doesn't mean they couldn't have at least given us a new teaser. They didn't mention it at all which seems odd to me...


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Anybody know why Nintendo decided to skip displaying the only game in their WiiU arsenal anybody really cares about (Zelda) at E3? I mean, just because they slipped release to 2016 doesn't mean they couldn't have at least given us a new teaser. They didn't mention it at all which seems odd to me...


It's Nintendo what did you expect?

Still stuck with that 90's mentality. It'll be the death of them. Can't say I'm sad about it. They're incorrigible.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Anybody know why Nintendo decided to skip displaying the only game in their WiiU arsenal anybody really cares about (Zelda) at E3? I mean, just because they slipped release to 2016 doesn't mean they couldn't have at least given us a new teaser. They didn't mention it at all which seems odd to me...


I don't think it was ever explained that they weren't going to not show zeldaU, its just that they announced way before hand that it had been delayed to 2016 and that they had nothing to show for E3. I felt they did poor management of their time. Xenoblade X should have had its own full segment. Fatal Frame U should have had its own short trailer.




Devils Third should have had a complete segment(as its releasing in august, they could have just subbed Japan's Devils Third Multiplayer trailer).




They honestly should have included much more titles that apply to western gamers and could have left the eastern titles specifically for Nintendo Directs(which are often much more informative and less time constrictive then E3 posts). I also felt like they did very bad advertising for mario maker, as the NWC finals was magnitudes better at advertising mario maker than the actual segment.

edit: I also think that they should have done the Ryu and Roy reveal at e3 and not 2 days beforehand


----------



## Blackops_2

I just thought about this was there a new bioshock?


----------



## The Source

This looks phenomenal. I can't wait to see what the game is actually going to look like.

"This is what the game could look like, but you aren't getting that." I hate being teased.


----------



## BenRK

I feel like you all should take a look at this before getting hyped about anything anymore.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenRK*
> 
> I feel like you all should take a look at this before getting hyped about anything anymore.


No, people are too gullible..


----------



## BenRK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No, people are too gullible..


Considering the subject, I'm honestly unsure if you mean people are too gullible to watch a video, or people are too gullible and E3 has got them hook line and sinker.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenRK*
> 
> Considering the subject, I'm honestly unsure if you mean people are too gullible to watch a video, or people are too gullible and E3 has got them hook line and sinker.


I actually agree with the E3 thing. I saw so much blood, gore, violence, and just crazy stuff, that I'm starting to believe that the gaming world has lost its way. Games are supposed to be fun, and I am well past my years of wanting to see the most gruesome deaths that the developers can imagine.

This is part of the reason I'm starting to get back into games like League of Legends, Cities: Skylines, Hearthstone, Eurotruck Simulator (2), etc. They are honest to god fun games without the extraordinary blood and gore that is now plaguing AAA titles on the Xbone and PS4. That isn't to say that I don't like FPS games such as BF3/4 or even one of the most over-the-top games currently available, GTA V, but they aren't my primary focus anymore....

I'm getting old... lol


----------



## Blackops_2

I like TW3 it's a nice balance. I like KF2's MEAT system too. I just tire of the never ending falsity of hype that comes from E3, followed by the disappointment of the final product. Just annoying. But i wasn't totally stoked about this year's E3 to begin with.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I like TW3 it's a nice balance. I like KF2's MEAT system too. I just tire of the never ending falsity of hype that comes from E3, followed by the disappointment of the final product. Just annoying. But i wasn't totally stoked about this year's E3 to begin with.


Yeah I just watch the trailers and move on or try and put some reason into overhyped people but that never works so I've given up.

In the meantime, gonna keep playing Witcher 3 and hope for another Witcher lik3 game in terms of combat, immersion, and story. Also waiting for Arkham Knight and new Hitman.


----------



## Blackops_2

Idk if we'll get another TW3, less it's the season pass or a continuation of Ciri's story.

Arkham Knight should be very good though.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Microsoft killed it, MY GOD!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Did they? They announced and shown alot of good things, like backwards compatability and vr etc. But they shown very little in the way of good games(what this whole conference is about), fallout 4 sure but we already saw that through bethesdas stream. Dark souls 3(my favourite series) but no gameplay at all, very dark and crappily scripted gears of war moment and a bunch of poor indie games. We then had tomb raider which was uncharted out its face, a bunch of early access games that we dont even want anymore then dean hall presenting us with another "game"(can we even call it that, we dont even know if it is at this point) he is going to abandon.


After I saw Sony's E3, I take it back, I TAKE IT BACK!

MOTHER OF GOD Final Fantasy 7 and Shenmue 3! BEST E3 EVER!


----------

